# Into the Woods



## mips42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Dealing with the cult and it’s leader in the village of Ravens End hadn’t been easy and, in the end, even though you rooted out the source of the cult, which turned out to be the towns’ mayor, and dealt him the justice he’d deserved, The townspeople has treated you coldly.
It was understandable, of course. It’s not every day that a group of adventurers turns everything you thought you knew on it’s head, burned down a church (quite by accident, of course), showed the towns’ mayor to be a deranged cult leader and then ransacked his house. No those are the strange days. So it was understandable that the townspeople looked at you with something between awe, suspicion and dread. But they didn’t stand in your way when you left, either.

So, back on the road, the group trudges the hard-packed road to Eddington where, hopefully, you can spend some of your hard-earned gold, maybe rest or even have a bath.

The day is cool signaling that, while still a ways away, winter is soon approaching. The sky is mostly a clear, pale blue with only occasional clouds. The hard-packed dirt road leads you over a hill where you see a small sign reading “Welcome to Knotwood”.  The buildings appear to be simple, most with field stone or wood walls and primarily thatched roofs. The birdsong is pleasant and, in the distance, you can make out the sounds of livestock. Smoke lazily drifts from a few chimneys as you enter town and almost immediately hear a low voice call to you 







> “Hey! You, there. You’ve the look of adventurers.”



You turn to see a small human man, barely five feet tall with a tangle of black hair, a torn and stained robe, and simple shoes on the mans’ feet. He is standing in front of what can only be described as a shack. Its walls are weathered and rampant with moss and ivy. The lawn, if you can call it that, is also unkempt with weeds, moss and brambles in view and the roof looks suspect, at best. However, there is the pleasant aroma of fresh bread on the air.


> “If that’s true, I could use your help. My name is Mertrand Owlkeep by the way. I’m the local wizard. Sure, not to your level but I get by. Anyhow, my apprentice has gone missing. I sent him out to get some ingredients in the forest three days ago and he hasn’t come back.
> “The locals here hold that the forest is haunted, but no one’s ever proven it. Although, last summer, Sadie Thistle went in and never did come out, so who knows. What do you say?”












*OOC:*


 As Requested

OOC [5e] "Into The Woods" Horror one-shot. [FULL][OOC]
RG [5e] Into the Woods {RG}
IC Into the Woods


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

*"Apprentices always seem to be getting lost, I think," Terry said. "I mean you tell them to mop the floor and the next thing you know there's like a hundred mops dancing around or something like that. Not that I know much about wizard's apprentices. Maybe they're different." *The man was looking at Terry in that why people seemed to look at her often. She always assumed it was a look of approval and admiration but she knew it probably was not. But that did not bother her because her first thought was that it was approval and that was good enough. *"Oh, what's your apprentice's name? We don't want to find someone else lost in the wood and come back thinking we're done and find out we found the wrong person. They probably wouldn't want to be put back in the woods, though I suppose, we could put them back if we had to. Wouldn't want to be responsible for displacing people needlessly. Not that I'm aware of when doing so is needed. Maybe after a disaster. Like the church burns down and you have to move the priest somewhere else temporarily."* There was that look again. At times like this, Terry found it best just to smile.


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 25, 2020)

The little girl with the long dark hair stood with her adult companions, looking like a lost waif rather than the seasoned adventurer she was. The past year had taught her much and the acceptance of these adults as one of them almost warmed her heart, almost.

Strange how life works out, she held Brooke by one hand, the doll dangling with its legs just off the dusty road as Terry spoke.

Angelique looked sideways at Terry the way she often did, wide unblinking eyes; well she did blink last week. She slowly transferred her gaze to Brooke, head tilted on a slight angle, as if she is listening to something. Her lips pull tight as she nods.

“Yes, I think she is,” she whispers to her doll. Slowly, she rotates her body, so as not to turn her head, to face the wizard. “I like to play hide and go seek.” she whispers.

She takes a breath and it is uncertain if it was in a need to breathe or merely to push air over the vocal chords. But it now seemed like she hadn’t taken one for a while, or is that just the mind playing tricks?

“Losing an apprentice for a day may be seen as misfortune but for _three _days, well that smacks of some form of incompetence.” 

She sighs, a heavy despairing sigh. “Do you have anything of his? A trinket or token? Something he would recognise.” 

Cocking her head to the side again she shrugs. “Ok, I’ll ask. Brooke wants to know if there is a reward?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

*"Oh, yeah, Brooke is so smart,"* Terry says. *"She always asks the insightful questions. Such a doll. Is there a reward for finding your apprentice, Mr. Owlkeep? What if we find out he just decided to leave you? People do that, don't they? Just decide they can't go on being an apprentice. They think they know it all and strike out on their own. We won't bring him back against his will, you see."*


----------



## tglassy (Mar 25, 2020)

Andar stood behind the others.  He was trained to lead, but always felt better at people's backs, where he could watch out for them. 

And keep an eye on them.

He kept silent, letting his companions do the talking.  He usually didn't say much.  He didn't know if his looming presence in his armor and decorated helm was a comfort or if it made his companions uneasy, but he had never done anything to harm any of them, and indeed had saved, and been saved, by them on at least one occasion each.

The whispers echoing in his helm were an ever present distraction.  It had taken him a while to understand they were the random thoughts of those around him.  He didn't have to listen to them, and when he was otherwise focused, they were little more than an ever present buzz.  However, he picked out one of the voices, the one belonging to Mr. Owlkeep, to see what he was thinking at that moment.  He didn't focus enough to be noticeable, just to hear whatever was on the surface of his mind.









*OOC:*


Using an action to cast Detect Thoughts through the helm.  This is going to be a regular occurrence for him. Just looking to see if the man's being truthful as he talks about his Apprentice.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 25, 2020)

Bimpnott towers over the others. The firbolg is dressed in his old watchman uniform with a sturdy cloak over it, the shortsword on his belt appearing more like a dagger on the giantkin. 

He listens to the conversation between his companions and the wizard, although he doesn’t follow everything. Bimpnott knows that the wizard must feel bad, however, and his time with the Fortnam watch has taught him how to deal with that. 

*”Don’t worry sir,”* his deep voice sounds warm and reassuring, *”We will find the boy. Or girl.”*

Then he smiles contently.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

*"Yes, we did not ask if the apprentice were a boy or girl or even human,"* Terry prattles on. *"No reason why he or she could not be an elf or a dwarf or a gnome or, um, ... what are those other short ones? It's right on the tip of my tongue. That's a funny saying, isn't it? I mean if you look at my tongue -- "* she sticks it out *"-- there's not writing on it. Right? So why would you say something is there."* Once again encountering the stare, she pauses and says, *"Can you describe your apprentice?"*


----------



## mips42 (Mar 30, 2020)

Terry said:
			
		

> Apprentices always seem to be getting lost, I think," Terry said. "I mean you tell them to mop the floor and the next thing you know there's like a hundred mops dancing around or something like that. Not that I know much about wizard's apprentices. Maybe they're different. Oh, what's your apprentice's name? We don't want to find someone else lost in the wood and come back thinking we're done and find out we found the wrong person. They probably wouldn't want to be put back in the woods, though I suppose, we could put them back if we had to. Wouldn't want to be responsible for displacing people needlessly. Not that I'm aware of when doing so is needed. Maybe after a disaster. Like the church burns down and you have to move the priest somewhere else temporarily.







> oh, sure. That makes sense I guess. His name is Bertram. He's sisxteen with a mop of sandy brown hair.






			
				Angelique said:
			
		

> Losing an apprentice for a day may be seen as misfortune but for three days, well that smacks of some form of incompetence. Do you have anything of his? A trinket or token? Something he would recognise."
> Cocking her head to the side again she shrugs. “Ok, I’ll ask. Brooke wants to know if there is a reward?"






> Missing is somewhat different from lost, I should think. Something of his? Hmmm... I think I might have a shoe that he left here one time. A reward? My... dear girl. These people are primarily farmers. If you could shake loose every coin in the village into a bucket and then sold everything in town but the people and the houses, you might end up with 20 gold on a good day. About all I can offer is some good smoked meat and a jug of my home-brew."






			
				Bimpnott said:
			
		

> ”Don’t worry sir, We will find the boy.”






Spoiler: Andar



The buzzing in your head, while somewhat familiar, can be distracting and, as they are talking to Mertram, it takes a moment to tune out your companions leaving... Silence.
Blinking in slight confusion, you refocus. Tuning, one-by-one on your companions. Yes, that's Albrecht. And Angelique. Bimpnott... and, of course, Terry. All are redable, although, out of respect, you don't spend more than the breifest momnets on them. But when, again, you try Mertram, there is nothing.
Either he has some sophisticated block (which seems unlikely, given the circumstances), or... Something odd is going on.


----------



## tglassy (Mar 30, 2020)

Andar frowns.  He shifts his focus to the others, one by one, using the Helm's power to send a thought to each.  They'd done this a few times, so it should come as no surprise to hear his subtle voice in their heads.  He would never snoop beyond what propriety would allow, but the advantages of such communication are too great to pass up.

In each of their thoughts, he merely says, "I cannot hear this man's thoughts."  He waits a moment for a reply, before moving to the next member of their party.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 30, 2020)

*”That’s alright, neither can I,”* Bimpnott replies out loud. The firbolg continues to smile at the wizard that is seeking their aid. 

*”No money,”* he wonders, then seems to reach a critical point. 

*”Can we try the home-brew first?”*


----------



## mips42 (Mar 30, 2020)

Mertrand smiles 







> Of course!



 He stumps into the shack and returns only a few seconds later with a earthenware jug and several small, brown, wooden bowls.


> Now go easy on this stuff. It'll bite ya if you drink too much too fast.



 Mertrand proceeds to pour a small amount of the contents of the jug into each bowl, handing one to each member of the group except Angelique.
The liquid is mostly clear, with only a slight tint of yellow. Upon smelling, you get a strong odor of apple and spices, as well as alcohol. Assuming you taste, it is smooth and light. The apple taste is sweet but with a bit of spice to the flavor. Then the alcohol burn hits at the back of the throat. This enhances, rather than detracting from, the previous sweetness. As home-brew goes, it is exceptional.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 30, 2020)

As Andar's voice echoes in Terry's mind she prepares to scream before she remembers its him and not Brooke talking to her. While he is out of the room, Terry casts Detect Evil and Good.









*OOC:*


For the duration, you know if there is an aberration, celestial, elemental, fey, fiend, or undead within 30 feet of you, as well as where the creature is located.

Duration is Concentration up to 10 minutes.







"We've worked for less, fellows. So we should just go. The longer the boy is in the woods the less likely we are to find him alive."


----------



## mips42 (Mar 30, 2020)

*OOC:*


 I'm gonna have to do some interpretation on this one because of Reasons. And, BTW, you're not in a room, you're standing outside of Mertrands shack. Also, please remember to mark that spell as cast until you have a chance to rest.








Spoiler: Terry



As you mutter the spell and subtly weave the magical glyphs, your mind begins to reach out and touch the world around you. You can sense your companions and their balances of good and evil. From Mertrand you sense... nothing. No good or evil, no sign of aberration, celestial, elemental, fey, fiend, or undead. Nothing.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 30, 2020)

*OOC:*


I thought we went inside. Okay.







"He's not good or evil either," Terry says. "But then, most people aren't really. They're whatdoyoucallem philharmonic concepts. Only philharmonicizers care about that stuff."


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 30, 2020)

Angelique stares at her companions as they consume the beverage, her head angels as if listening to some hidden whisper. 
"Yes, I suppose so," she whispers to the empty space to her left. 

As Andar speaks into her mind she turns her unblinking gaze to him, staring at him for some moments. Finally she breaks the contact and sighs. She wondered if he could read thoughts as well as transmit them and felt a swell of pity for him if he could read hers. No one should have to live through that.

As Terry finishes her magical investigation, the girl turns to her. "Is evil something we do, or is it something inside us?"

As the last of her companions finished the beverages she mused, "I hope that wasn't poisoned."


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 31, 2020)

Bimpnott takes small sips of his cup. He isn't used to alcohol, but there is something pleasantly spicy about this drink, and besides, it would be rude not to finish it.

He pauses for a second when Angelique mentions it may be poisoned, but then shrugs and continues drinking. He's had too much already so avoid any toxins, and besides, why poison the people you just asked for help?

Focusing on his drink, Bimpnott does not partake in the conversation. The cup is his world at the moment.


----------



## tglassy (Mar 31, 2020)

A far politely declines the drink. He doesn’t trust anything going on at the moment.


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 31, 2020)

Angelique smiles serenely and shrugs. "So innocent....." she whispers. 
She moves over to Andar and beckons him to bend down to her and whispers in his ear.

"Andar are you saying he's not real? Because only crazy people talk to people that aren't there."


----------



## tglassy (Apr 2, 2020)

"I'm only saying I can't hear him," he says to her mind before turning back to the hedge wizard.  "We will find your apprentice.  Do you know where we should start looking, or should we just walk into the forrest and hope we come across him?"


----------



## mips42 (Apr 2, 2020)

> well, i told him to go in where we usually do. Just on the north side ofvthe village there's a foot oath. Take you right to it. If he's done as told, he should have gone in there. Theres a path to follow but u dont know for sure that he did.


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 2, 2020)

Angelique takes the proffered shoe from the wizard in one hand and turns to her companions.

"Is anyone part bloodhound?" she asks innocently, holding out the shoe.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 2, 2020)

"For some, evil is what they are, demons and the like. For others, evil is a choice," Terry says to Angelique. "It's a bad choice. Evil is very bad, after all.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 3, 2020)

Having finished his drink, Bimpnott nods appreciatively at the wizard as he returns his cup.

*"Just show us the path and we'll take it from there,"* the firbolg says calmly as they walk up to the forest.

But then he hesitates for a moment as he seems to realize they are entering what he knows can be a very dangerous place, full of predators and monsters.

*"In there?"* he asks, stalling but trying not to let his anxiety show.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2020)

Albrecht has emptied out his waterskin, pouring into one of the plants by the windowsill, and filled it with the remaining portions of the wizard's homebrew. He takes a final sip from his glass, and wipes his moustache with the inside cuff of his sleeve. 

"Well, we should be going," he suggests. "The lad won't find himself."


----------



## mips42 (Apr 3, 2020)

The collection of houses collectively known as Knotwood is fairly quiet. There are a few children playing enthusiastically, and a handful of chickens wandering about. But, otherwise, the place is fairly quiet. apparently most of the citizens are out at their fields. Just on the north edge of the village, you find the path that Mertrand mentioned and begin upon it.
The path is relatively straight and flat, with only the occasional stone breaking up the hard-pack surface. The path curves up to the top of a small hillock and, there, you get your first look at the woods itself. There is a wide swath of stumps and thinner trees where it's been cleared for housing and other needs but, beyond that, the bank of trees stretches to the left and right in a tight, dense wall.
Walking to the edge of the dense copse of trees, the path leads you to a small break in the wall of trees and underbrush of ferns and some sort of thorny vines. Even from the edge of the trees, you get a feeling of foreboding, as if someone or some THING is aware of you and not at all happy you are there. And, at the same time, there is another sense of pleasure, even giddiness or joy. Even without entering, you can tell that the woods is a very odd place.


----------



## tglassy (Apr 4, 2020)

Andar focuses on the whispers as they walk, listening for thoughts he is unfamiliar with.









*OOC:*


Detect Thoughts lets me do a passive scan for intelligent thought within 30 ft of me, and if he's not doing anything else, he's going to be doing that.  It doesn't tell him where they are, just that they're within 30 ft, and they have to have an INT score over 3 to detect them.  I have to keep Concentration, but since it's cast at will, I only have to do an action ever minute to keep it going.

I'm going to lose this thing so quickly...


----------



## mips42 (Apr 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Andar











*OOC:*


 Again, interpretation of the rules as written.





 
As you stand at the edge of rhe copse of trees and open your awareness, you are nearly overwhelmed as a flood of senses pour into your mind. Beyond the general apprehension of your companions, there is a mass of other inputs. Not so much thoughts in the "normal" sense but, rather, something simpler and more primal. If you were to attempt to put them into words, it would be a combination of fear, hatred, anger, and a desperate need to feed.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 5, 2020)

Bimpnott swallows hard as he imagines all the dangerous predators and monsters of the wood watching him... But when he turns to his companions, he just smiles. 

*”Stay with me,”* he says, and walks into the forest with big steps, seemingly fearless.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 5, 2020)

Albrecht catches up, with Bimpnott. For some reason he is already out of breath.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 5, 2020)

"These woods are so nice." Terry breathes in deeply.  "Smell that air. We should walk through forests more often."


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 5, 2020)

Angelique follows behind the others. "there are lots of shadows in there. If you stare into shadows for too long, they sometimes stare back."


----------



## mips42 (Apr 5, 2020)

Stepping into the grove of trees is akin to stepping into some alien landscape, maybe this is what the Shadowfell is like? almost immediately after the tree line, there is a hard right turn in the path, making it difficult to see where you came in. 
 Between and around the trees, there is a heavy, cold, fog or mist that obscures the view more than about fifty feet ahead of you.
 Somewhere in the distance you can hear a skittering noise, light, like a small animal, and also a more heavy thump-thump as of something large and heavy.



Spoiler: Andar



As you get deeper into the trees, more and more thoughts and feelings are barraging you from all sides. 







*OOC:*


 it seems reasonable to ask for a concentrations check, DC 13 at this point.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 5, 2020)

"Shadows? What shadows?" Terry says cheerfully. "There's fog. But otherwise the forest seems well lit."









*OOC:*


*Eyes of Night:* Your eyes are blessed, allowing youto see through the deepest gloom. You have darkvision with no maximum range; you can see in dim light as if it were bright light and in darkness as if it were dim light.


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 5, 2020)

"just because you can't see it, doesn't mean it isn't there." the little girl smiles at a spot to her right.

"should we call out for the missing apprentice? "


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 6, 2020)

*"Watch your step,"* Bimpnott says softly, more to assure himself than the others.

*"The shadows do not scare me."* It's what's hiding _in_ the shadows that scares the giantkin, but he doesn't want the others to know that. 

The firbolg pauses when he hears the skittering and the thump-thump in the distance, and he waits a moment before feeling confident enough to continue walking.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 8, 2020)

[ooc} waitong on @tglassy and @Kobold Stew [/ooc]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 8, 2020)

As they enter the forest, the mist swirling between the bare tree trunks like it has a mind of its own, Albrecht places the brick in his hand on the ground, as if it were a marker to show that once crossed, he has left behind a world that was familiar and entered one that was not. The brick itself had come loose in his hand as he had left the wizard's home; the mortar was loose, and he had taken it with him out of habit.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 9, 2020)

As you walk ever further into the woods, if anything, the fog gets denser and colder, the wisps of it seem to drag upon your skin like cold fingers. after only a few minutes the trail splits. either path seem equally well trod and neither looks particularly more inviting than the other. Somewhere, not too far away, the skittering and thumping continues.


Spoiler: Angelique



Your keen eyes just manage to spot something, several very dark, almost black somethings, moving in the mists to the groups left.


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 9, 2020)

Angelique looks at her doll, nodding. " you're good at this game Brooke "

She pivots slowly to face the left. Her eyes panning the scene. "some things coming , they are playing hide and seek but Brooke saw them. She's the best at that game."

She raises on hand to point at the approaching figures.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 9, 2020)

Glint begins to glow, and Albrecht hefts it up into a ready position, with two hands. It casts its light in the direction Angelique had indicated with her doll.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 9, 2020)

Bimpnott sees his friend Albrecht prepare his magical weapon, and the firbolg peers into the distance. One hand goes to his shortsword but does not take it out of its scabbard yet.

With his other hand, Bimpnott touches the nearest tree. Whispering to the tree, the giantkin asks that the forest protect him and his companions.









*OOC:*


_Speech of Beast and Leaf_ racial feature: Can communicate in a limited manner to animals and plants, although it does not grant the ability to understand them in return.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 9, 2020)

As Bimpnott places his hand upon the tree to cast, the tree busts into motion, it's limbs creaking and howling as if in a windstorm. Sharp ended branches flail at you as it emits a high-pitched keening noise.
As the branches flail at you, you can feel the power behind the blows but your armor protects you easily.








*OOC:*


 No casting occurred as the attack was nearly instant.
_: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
 
 Well, you've managed to find out if the woods are, in fact, haunted... *INITIATIVE!*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 9, 2020)

*OOC:*


Albrecht, initiative 1d20+2 (with advantage) = 20.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 9, 2020)

"That's not right. Right?" Terry says. "Trees don't usually get angry like that. Though I suppose you should have asked before leaning like that. Must be a temperamental tree. I hope that apprentice didn't lean against the wrong tree, too. We might find him hurt or something."

Terry's Initiative: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 9, 2020)

Bimpnott lets out a startled yell when the tree he tried to ask aid from, instead moves to attack him!

Immediately the firbolg raises his arms defensively. 









*OOC:*


Initiative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20

FYI: Speech of Beast and Leaf is not a spell but a feature I can use any time, but thanks!


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 10, 2020)

Angelique starts as the tree comes to life. "I think it plays better than you...."









*OOC:*















*OOC:*


Initiative : 1D20 = [11] = 11


----------



## mips42 (Apr 12, 2020)

*OOC:*


 As TGLASSY (Andar) seems to be away for the moment, I will assign him Initiative 1 and move on. Also, Bimpnott and Albrecht got the same init (20). I am giving Albrecht first turn as it feels right for Bimp to be slightly delayed as part of "surprise". So, order will be:
Albrecht, Bimpnott, Angelique, Tree-Monster, Terry, Andar.
@Kobold Stew , Albrecht is up!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 12, 2020)

Albrecht advances and swings his axer at the moving tree, but it passes through leaves and doesn't seem to connect at all. 









*OOC:*


1d20+6=10. If a hit damage = 1d10+4=7 magical slashing.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 12, 2020)

Whether it is years of training as a guard or simply panic, Bimpnott quickly lashes out with his shortsword and kicks the tree with his foot for good measure. 









*OOC:*


Action: Attack with shortsword. 

Bonus Action: Martial Arts feature that allows an additional unarmed strike. 

Martial Arts: 
Shortsword: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10
Unarmed: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## mips42 (Apr 13, 2020)

The sword bites into the trees' bark, sending bits flying. The tree emits another high keening noise as Bimpnott kicks the tree.








*OOC:*


@Skarsgard Angelique is up.


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 14, 2020)

Angelique sees her companions attacking the fun tree. She and Brooke liked the tree but her adult friends generally didn't attack without reason.

"Oh well...." she muttered and half-hardheartedly launched a necromantic cantrip at the creature.









*OOC:*



 [URL='http://[URL=http://roll.coyo...coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=236903]Chill touch attack: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D8 = [3] = 3
[/url]


----------



## mips42 (Apr 15, 2020)

The tree monster whirls its' limbs and brings them down upon Bimpnott in a crushing blow!








*OOC:*



To Hit: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
 Critical hit!
Damage: 3D6+4 = [4, 6, 3]+4 = 17
3D6+4 = [3, 2, 2]+4 = 11
 28 damage to Bimpnott! OOF!

Albrecht
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
*Terry* is up, *jmucchiello*
Andar.
[/ooc


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 15, 2020)

Terry straightens her shield and draws her rapier. "Never fought a tree before," she says as she stabs at it.

Have at Tree!!: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5 piercing damage


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 15, 2020)

*OOC:*




mips42 said:


> 28 damage to Bimpnott! OOF!




That knocks Bimpnott out, because he had 27 hp...


----------



## mips42 (Apr 15, 2020)

Bimpnott tumbles to the ground in a crumpled heap. Terry steps in and stabs the tree monster!









*OOC:*



Albrecht
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
Terry is up,
*Andar *is up @tglassy! (ill give until Sunday, then skip.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 20, 2020)

Andar kneels to Bimpnotts side and bandages the woulds to stabilize the firbolg.








*OOC:*


 medicine check
_: 1D20 = [13] = 13
 Bimpnott is stable at 0 HP, no death checks.
*Albrecht's *turn @Kobold Stew !
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
Terry is up,
Andar


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 20, 2020)

"Bimpnott!" cries Albrecht, surprised at the pity in his voice for the guard who had kept him on his toes so often as he had sought those bricks. Somehow Andar was already beside him, and so Albrecht pressed his attack.

The dwarf steps forward, growling at the tree. "My axe's bite is worse than your bark!" he cries, and swings, but again he fails to connect.









*OOC:*


1d20+6=8 to hit... pff.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 20, 2020)

*OOC:*



Albrecht
Bimpnott
*Angelique* @Skarsgard 
Tree-Monster
Terry
Andar


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 20, 2020)

Angelique shrieks as the big gentle Bimpnotts falls to the ground. The shriek coalesces into a pure ball of psychic chaos which streaks at the tree.

"HE'S MY FRIEND!" she screams.



Spoiler



Casting chaos bolt. Choosing psychic energy (7 on the d8). 
Hit AC 26, damage 12 psychic

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=237221]Chaos Bolt: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
2D8+1D6 = [7, 2]+[3] = 12
[/url]


----------



## mips42 (Apr 21, 2020)

Somehow, the psychic blast manages to find whatever is animating the tree and it reels in momentary confusion, it's high keen becoming a wailing shriek. as it recovers, it stikes out at the first thing it sees: Albrecht. Le swinging limbs come barreling in on his armor in a heavy blow but, this time atleast, he is able to maneuver so as not to be hurt.









*OOC:*



To hit _: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
 
Albrecht
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
*Terry @jmucchiello*
Andar


----------



## mips42 (Apr 28, 2020)

Terry, realizing that a rapier may not be the most effective against a tree, draws her short short and slashes into it, sending bark and wood into the nearby scrub. From the latest strike, a foul-smelling, sickly green pus-like fluid begins to flow.








*OOC:*



*To hit* _: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25

*Damage: *
_: 1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8
1D6+2 = [5]+2 = 7
 *15* damage total.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 28, 2020)

Andar stands from Bimpnotts side and grimly draws his greatsword. He mightily swings but the sword only glances off the side, doing only superficial damage.









*OOC:*



_: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7
 
*Albrecht* @Kobold Stew 
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
Terry
Andar


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2020)

Albrecht laughs as he dodges the branch. He steps forward and with a solid shoulder swing launches his axe into the tree, but is unable to get deep into the bark.









*OOC:*


1d20+6=26. If a hit damage = 1d10+4=7, plus (critical) an extra 1d10= 1 (ptttthf) for a total of *8 magical slashing *damage.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 28, 2020)

Albrecht's ax bites into the wood of the flailing tree, revealing the rancid, oozing, pulpy center.









*OOC:*



Albrecht
Bimpnott
*Angelique *@Skarsgard 
Tree-Monster
Terry
Andar


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


I think I need to roll a death saving throw for Bimpnott... Maybe for last round as well?

Either way, here goes... Death saving throw 1: 1D20 = [2] = 2

Oh. Not good. 

Saves: 0/3
Fails: 1/3


----------



## mips42 (Apr 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


 when Andar stabilized Bimpnott, it negated the need for Death saves. Thanks for thinking of it.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


Ah, right. Thanks!


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 28, 2020)

Angelique strides forward boldly, dragging the doll by one limb. A growl errupts from her throat as she sends necrotic energy forth to assault the tree. As she does she slips slightly, dealing only a glancing blow.



Spoiler



Chill touch attack: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
1D8 = [1] = 1


----------



## mips42 (Apr 29, 2020)

The tree-monster, seemingly badly wounded Twists and flails its nearly-bare branches but,somehow, manages to miss everything.








*OOC:*



To Hit _: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
 
Albrecht
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
Terry @jmucchiello
Andar


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 29, 2020)

Terry is torn between healing the fallen firbolg and finishing off the dying tree. Feeling emboldened by her prior attack, she swings the shortsword and completely misses the tree.

Sword attack at tree: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## mips42 (May 1, 2020)

*OOC:*



Albrecht
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
Terry
Andar @tglassy


----------



## mips42 (May 4, 2020)

Andar again swings his large sword at the tree and, again, barely misses.








*OOC:*



To Hit _: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
 
Albrecht @Kobold Stew
Bimpnott
Angelique
Tree-Monster
Terry
Andar


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 4, 2020)

Albrecht threatens to chop the tree into cordwood, but his vaunt is an empty one, as his axe again misses.









*OOC:*


1d20+6=11. (four misses, one crit. Ugh.)


----------



## mips42 (May 5, 2020)

Albrecht
Bimpnott
Angelique @Skarsgard
Tree-Monster
Terry
Andar


----------



## Skarsgard (May 5, 2020)

Angelique holds her ground and blasts the tree with another wave of necrotic energy, this time finding purchase on the entity and causing some damage.



Spoiler



Chill touch attack: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D8 = [5] = 5


----------



## mips42 (May 7, 2020)

The writhing negative energy cast by the small girl blasts the tree-thing, knocking off the last of it's leaves and opening the split in its trunk from root to  branch. With a soft, wrenching groan the great limbs slowly come to a gentle, final, rest.
 For the first time in what seems like an hour, the woods are, once again, silent. The defeated tree monster stands limp, the crack in its trunk oozing the nasty green fluid onto the forest floor. In the fog, you can still see the shapes moving around, but they do not approach.
 Ahead of you the lone path continues deeper into the trees.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 7, 2020)

Albrecht is embarassed that he had struggled against a tree so much. He leans over Bimpnott, and tends to his wounds, and with a touch he comes to.









*OOC:*


Cure Wounds with a level 2 slot (4/2 remaining). @JustinCase - roll to add 2d8-1 hit points!.


----------



## JustinCase (May 7, 2020)

Bimpnott comes to with a start, covering his face defensively with his arms. Only when he sees the familiar face of his friend Albrecht does the giantkin calm down. 

*”Did you arrest it?”* he asks with his deep voice, before noticing the wooden remains. 

*”Oh.”*

He gets up, not taking his eyes off the defeated tree, and mutters to himself. 

*”Shouldn’t have left. Shouldn’t have come here. Should’ve been more careful.”*

Then he looks around with big eyes, seemingly shrinking. 

*”Where is out?”*









*OOC:*


Hp recovered: 2D8-1 = [7, 7]-1 = 13


HP: 13/27


----------



## Skarsgard (May 8, 2020)

Angelique lowers her hands as the tree creature falls and cocks her head to the side. Silence in the woods again, she can hear her companions making noise and talking.

"I wonder if the noise attracts danger?"


----------



## mips42 (May 13, 2020)

Looking around, the only path is the one that you are on and one direction looks mostly the same as the others: misty trees and thorny undergrowth.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 13, 2020)

"Does anyone else have an injury that needs tendin' before we move on?" asks the ugly dwarf. Albrecht looks around for any small creatures that might give them leads on the direction to head. 









*OOC:*


Happy to offer 1d8-1 Cure wounds to the first two takers. Looking to cast Speak with Animals if there is a badger or haunted squirrel nearby; ideally as a ritual if we are not pressed for time.


----------



## JustinCase (May 14, 2020)

Bimpnott becomes quiet, although his eyes remain wide and keep darting to the sides. He takes his sword in his big hand and keeps by Albrecht's side as the dwarf looks for a helpful animal.

The firbolg can communicate with such a critter as well, but he's very suspicious right now.


----------



## mips42 (May 20, 2020)

As one direction looks much like another, you set off again, this time staying clear of the trees, in case more of them are haunted. After another twenty minutes or so (time is hard when everything looks the same), you come to a open space and, in it, you can see what once must have been a fine manor house. Now, the walls are cracked, the windows dark and the surrounding area is all lumpy, scabby vegetation.
As you approach the mansion you notice that the blackness of the stone is unnatural and almost tainted. The air grows thick, and what little light that the mist somehow becomes even thicker the closer that you get to the manor.


----------



## JustinCase (May 20, 2020)

*”Just a bit less scary than those trees,”* Bimpnott jokes without much joy in his voice. 

The firbolg looks at Albrecht hesitantly. 

*”He must’ve gone inside.”* More of a question than a statement, Bimpnott nevertheless moves up to the apparent front door with quite some speed.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 20, 2020)

"So we're assuming he was stupid and crept into the obviously abandoned house?" There is obvious levity in Terry's voice as she says this. It somewhat masks her sense of foreboding.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 20, 2020)

"I suggest we split up -- it'll go faster. Some enter the house through the front door. I'll make for the basement through the storm cellar." Albrecht suggests.









*OOC:*


Albrecht is hilarious.


----------



## Skarsgard (May 21, 2020)

Angelique smiles, "Can we come through the storm cellar too?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2020)

Albrecht approaches the house, looking for tracks in the mud or whatever.


----------



## mips42 (May 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Albrecht and Angelique around back, Terry and Bimpnott up front?


----------



## jmucchiello (May 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


We are not entering the house separately. Terry follows Albrecht around back if that's where he goes.


----------



## mips42 (May 24, 2020)

As you approach the manor you can see that the walls are covered in brown and green moss, giving them a diseases look. The area is eerily silent , yet you get the distinct feeling that some one, or some _thing_, is watching you. As you approach, a dozen or so shadows detach from the treeline and float towards you.
 They appear as dark-grey holes in the mists with coal-black spots where eyes and mouth would be. The move to within about 10 feet or so and stay, hovering there, silently watching.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 24, 2020)

"We are just passing through," Terry says. "We are looking for a boy who foolishly came into these woods. Once we find him, we will leave. Do you know which way he went?"


----------



## JustinCase (May 25, 2020)

Bimpnott looks at the shadows but does not seem to be bothered too much by them. He waits to see if they respond to Terry's question, in the meantime looking around to see if there are more suspicious spots of darkness that could be shadow creatures.


----------



## mips42 (May 25, 2020)

As you look around, you now realize that the shapes you saw moving in the mists were Shadows like these and that there are likely dozens, if not more.


> We are looking for a boy who foolishly came into these woods. Once we find him, we will leave. Do you know which way he went?




The Shadows hover in the now cold air, their dark forms undulating and wavering in non-existant wind. Slowly, one of the Shadows moves off to one side of he manor and hovers near a small, lichenous mound.[/quote]


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 25, 2020)

Albrecht makes his way over towards the mound, warily. 

"There's so many of them," he observes as he moves between two shadow forms.


----------



## JustinCase (May 26, 2020)

*"Watchers,"* Bimpnott guesses, somehow feeling that the shadows function in a rather similar way to a city watch.

The firbolg cautiously follows his friend Albrecht to the mound, not wanting to leave the dwarf alone among those frightening creatures.

*"Can we go inside quickly?"* he whispers as he looks at the shadows and, more importantly, _between _the shadows at the rest of the surroundings.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 26, 2020)

"Mmm," Albrecht agrees, heading for the door if he can. 

"Won't necessarily be better inside."


----------



## mips42 (May 26, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> Albrecht makes his way over towards the mound, warily.
> 
> "There's so many of them," he observes as he moves between two shadow forms.



Albrecht moves warily between multiple Shadows keeping a eye on them, towards the mound. It is roughly 6 feet across, 3 feet deep and about the same high, covered in lichen and moss. As you move closer, you begin to see that it is not a pile of earth as previously thought, but something else.
The front door is banded with three heavy metal that, given the state of the rest of the house, are in surprisingly good shape.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 26, 2020)

Albrecht goes back to the door.  "Maybe it'll be the storm cellar after all." 

He goes back to the mound, and eyes the shadows. Is this a grave, which he will not want to disturb? Any signs of offerings or memorials will make him stop. Otherwise, he'll poke at it with his axe, gently pulling away the lichen and moss first, and then examining Whatever Lies Beneath.


----------



## mips42 (May 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


 go ahead with a investigation check


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 27, 2020)

*OOC:*


Investigation 1d20+2=19. Woot.


----------



## mips42 (May 27, 2020)

The Shadows watch, silently, as you take your ax to the mound. Scraping off the lichen iand moss is easy and doing so reveals a large pile of... something. 
 There are pieces of cloth, wood, and leather all piled in layers. Curious, now, you keep going adn, As you get deeper into the mound, the leather gets crustier and the cloth more and more rotted. Interspersed in all this are occasional copper coins. Feeling almost compelled by the need to know, you go even deeper and, nearest the bottom (as far as you can tell), you find what at first look to be a dozen or more grey-brown oblong orbs.

 Until you manage to turn one a bit and realize that what you're looking at are skulls.

 A dozen or more and, judging by the other detritus around them, old. More than days, months or even a year.

 The Shadow nearest to looks at you with its black-pit eyes briefly, then goes back to join the others.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 27, 2020)

Albrecht doesn't like to disturb a grave, even a mass grave such as this. He covers it as well he can with the dirt [unless someone stops him], and pats it down. Getting on one knee he says a kind of prayer. 

"I don't know who you are or what brought you to this circumstance. But I hope you can rest well, favoured by whatever gods you adhere to."


----------



## mips42 (Jun 2, 2020)

As you look at the metal bands on the door, the strange lighting just catches some very fine etching on the top-most one. there is an inscription that reads _"It cannot be bought, but it can be spent. The foolish waste it, the wise invests it. It seems infinite but, once it is gone, you will not need it."_


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 2, 2020)

*"I reckon it's time to go inside,"* Bimpnott says softly as he looks back at the shadows. They scare him, but not more so than the woods themselves, and the firbolg is eager to get indoors, away from the dangers of nature.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 2, 2020)

"Well, there is the riddle to solve," Terry says. "Could be 'life' or 'energy' but I'm guessing 'time' is the correct answer. But how do we tell that to the door? Assuming the door cares to hear the answer."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 2, 2020)

Albrecht looks at the shadow-shapes. Do any of them seem appeased by his action? Is there any connection he can discern? If not, he proceeds to the door with the others.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 3, 2020)

Albrecht can discern no difference in the attitude of the shadows and so joins the group at the door.







> Well, there is the riddle to solve," Terry says. "Could be 'life' or 'energy' but I'm guessing 'time' is the correct answer. But how do we tell that to the door? Assuming the door cares to hear the answer.



 At the mention of "time" the lettering swirls and disappears off of the top band. There is the faintest _snickt _and he band is withdrawn into the side of the manor.
 Similarly fine inscription appears upon the second band, this time reading "You gain it at the beginning, Spend all your time with it, and lose it at the end."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 3, 2020)

Bimpnott starts. 

*”The door can hear you,”* he whispers, then watches tensely if another thing happens. 

A bit disappointed, the large watchman implores Terry, *”Can you do it again?”*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 3, 2020)

"I have no idea," Terry says. "I'm not sure what the answer to this one is. Let me think about it."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 3, 2020)

"For my life, I am not certain," says Albrecht.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 3, 2020)

*OOC:*


Amusing


----------



## mips42 (Jun 4, 2020)

At the mention of the word 'Life', the faint etchings again swirl and disappear and, with a soft _snikt_, the band recoils into the side of the manor.
Finally, the third band gains similar writing, this time reading "I am always around, but never seen. I come in may forms of emotional state, weather it's irony, love, laughter, or hate. Some welcome me with open arms and others fight me with all their strength."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 4, 2020)

*"You did it again,"* Bimpnott says with glee, then peers back at the door.

*"It listens to you, Terry. Only once more!"*

The firbolg seems to misunderstand what triggers the response.









*OOC:*


I love these 'accidental' answers to the riddles.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 6, 2020)

"I was once kissed by a woman with irony, but I don't tink that's the answer," says Albrecht ruefully. "These riddles will be the death of me."


----------



## mips42 (Jun 6, 2020)

At the mention of the word 'Death', the faint etchings again swirl and disappear and, with a soft _snikt_, the band recoils into the side of the manor. The heavy wooden door swings lightly afar and you can see a small Entryway just inside.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 7, 2020)

"Maybe it is," the ugly dwarf shrugged.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 7, 2020)

"Why are we going in here?" Terry asks.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 7, 2020)

"The kid might have holed up in here," says Albrecht, "though I guess with the door barred that's less likely."


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 7, 2020)

"And maybe he could not get back out?" Terry says. "I doubt we're getting paid enough for this."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 7, 2020)

Albrecht grunts.  Terry could be right.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2020)

*"Doing good is its own reward,"* Bimpnott mutters emotionless, echoing the same line he has used for years as a watchman. Then the firbolg enters the building, stooping a little to avoid hitting his head on the doorpost. He holds his sword out defensively, and takes a moment to let his eyes adjust to the darkness.

Familiar darkness. Being indoors again makes the giantkin feel a lot more comfortable than out in the woods, despite his size and racial disposition. At least he knows the darkness, and instinctively Bimpnott reaches out with - well, he's not quite sure what to call it, but it's a feeling inside that other people seem to lack, and it can sense magics unseen by eyes.









*OOC:*


Using the racial ability to Detect Magic; 1/SR, sweeping the area ahead.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 8, 2020)

You stand in near darkness. If not for Terry, the darkness would be total. As you cautiously enter, you can see that the entry foyer has a large open space with a floor of black marble. Two imposing looking demonic statues stand to either side of the foyer as if motionlessly keeping watch over the empty room.


Spoiler: Bimpnott



your detect magic causes the entire area to glow in your vision. There is definitely magic around,.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 8, 2020)

Albrecht picks up the largest boulder he can find which he can move, and  uses it to prop open the door, perhaps keeping some light in.

"Air the place out," he explains to the spectral audience outside.









*OOC:*


18 strength.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 9, 2020)

*"Magic all around,"* Bimpnott mutters as he stand there for a moment longer, trying to learn more, perhaps differentiate between different magics if possible.









*OOC:*


Can I discern what school of magic? And can I sense different sources of magic, or is it all just the same?


----------



## mips42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bimpnott: It's easy enough to prop open the door, now that it's unlocked. What you Detect is a swirl of different magics. Definitely a LOT of Necromancy, but also Evocation, Enchantment and Illusion.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 9, 2020)

*"Careful,"* Bimpnott warns the others as he motions for all of them to follow him inside. *"Magics from beyond the grave are all around. Try not to die."*

Then the firbolg walks up to one of the demonic statues, poking his finger at it if no other effect takes place.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 9, 2020)

"Good people of the woods. Wait there before you enter. Hear me."
Someone is there in the shadows of the forest, careful to not be seen, but obviously wanting it or he/she/it wouldn't call out.

Stealth: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15

EDIT: sorry if I jumped the gun, I finished the character in RG except: the feat/ability increase, history and proper image


----------



## mips42 (Jun 12, 2020)

*OOC:*


 poke


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 12, 2020)

Terry looks at the floor for signs that anyone has come into this house in the last few weeks. And for signs of blood, battle, movement by the statues across the floor, etc.

Perception or Investigation: 
Per: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
Inv: 1D20-1 = [3]-1 = 2


----------



## mips42 (Jun 13, 2020)

Terry finds no signs of anything moving or crossing this space other than your party but DOES hear the cry of a unfamiliar voice.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 13, 2020)

(Coming from what direction?)


----------



## mips42 (Jun 13, 2020)

Outside the manor.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 13, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> (Coming from what direction?)



Check post #128


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 14, 2020)

*OOC:*




Neurotic said:


> Check post #128



Wasn't sure that was the same noise.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 14, 2020)

*OOC:*


 I apologize that that was unclear. yes. same


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 15, 2020)

*"What was that?"* says Bimpnott, turning his head back to the entrance.

*"Did that sound like the boy?"*

The firbolg whispers to the statues, *"Wait here,"* then walks back to the entrance to see if he can see or hear anyone.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2020)

One of the shadows near the mass grave looks less vague, more like a fully armored...probably an elf given the ear-points...but in the gloom and with semi-transparent shadow it is hard to say for sure.

"Hello, again." the voice tries both in elven and common. It sounds tired.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 20, 2020)

"Hello! Where are you?" asks Albrecht. "You shouldn't be in the forest alone. Get yourself killed."

He pauses. "C'mon out. We've no time for games."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2020)

The shadow of the elf fills out, gain color and substance. The elf holds his arms up and wide in generally recognized 'I am not a danger' gesture 
" I know. It wasn't my idea to be alone in the forest. But I was sent here to check it out. I am Umbril. I will gladly help you if you can take me out if the woody eventually."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 21, 2020)

[[Roll for initiative.  Kidding.]]

"How many lost figures might these woods contain?" asks Albrecht as he approaches the elf. "Welcome, Umbril," says the dwarf, spitting into his hand and wiping it on his trousers and offering it to him. "You wouldn't happen to be the apprentice to a hedge-mage, would you? Nah. That'd be too easy. That's what we're looking for. M'name's Albrecht."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 21, 2020)

Umbril looks at the offered hand with some reluctance (confusion?) before taking Albrechts hand.

"I'm not lost."  He says crossly "I was sent here to investigate the woods. Problem is, it doesn't seem to like me very much. And won't let me leave. You're first creatures of substance I found. Everything else is the shadow. I know about shadows, but these are...weird."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 21, 2020)

Albrecht grunts, and returns to the house. His rock is still in place, and so he enters the foyer. "Anyone here?" he calls out.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 21, 2020)

Umbril remains confusedly behind..."Does that mean I'm with you?"


----------



## mips42 (Jun 21, 2020)

> Anyone here?



 Whatever air movement there was, stops. The already cool air becomes even colder, to the point where you can see your breath. Somewhere inside you can hear a slight creaking, as of the manor settling, or something moving. For the briefest of moments you thought you caught a glimpse of piercing blue eyes staring at you.
A faint, child-like laugh comes from the interior, 'Come and play with us'.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 21, 2020)

Terry turns to Umbril. "I suppose you are. Unless you are with them." Louder to the child-like voice, "Have you seen Becky? We are looking for her." When the group look at Terry confused. She gestures to say, just go with it, by moving her hand in a circle up out down and back toward herself.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 22, 2020)

Bimpnott offers a hand to Umbril, then follows his friend Albrecht back inside.

Then the firbolg stands there looking perplexed.

*"We found one person,"* he says slowly, ponderously, as he gazes at the elf for a second, *"And are looking for a boy. And a girl named Becky, too?"*

He shakes his head in confusion.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 22, 2020)

"So, you're not here to investigate the woods? I thought local humans made a party...you're just looking for some kids?! There are tracks that lead you here?" Umbril takes out both of his swords, light curved elven sabres and holds them along his arms, points nearly to the shoulders. 
"Ready when you are, I specialize in retreiving people from hard to get places." Thin lipped smile
"Maybe these two will be more willing than average. "


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 22, 2020)

Albrecht does not understand what's going on, and is annoyed at the voice. "Bertram , is that you? Sadie? Sadie Thistle?" he calls out. He lifts his axe, Glint, and it begins to glow [[providing 10' bright light radius, and another 10' dim]]. 

He turns to Umbril. "Well, specialist. Help us retrieve people. We've been promised an ale at the end of this."


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 22, 2020)

"Shhhh, that voice we heard. I was trying to see if it could understand us," Terry says. "Hello? Have you seen our friend?" She calls out again.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 22, 2020)

...


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 23, 2020)

"That's not really an answer," Terry says. "It was worth a shot. If they said they knew where Becky was, we know they know nothing about our boy. But apparently they are just fooling around." She looks at Umbril, "We're only looking for one boy. Becky was a ruse."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 23, 2020)

Bimpnott starts from the laughter, and he holds up his sword defensively.

When it fades, though, he eases somewhat as he accepts Terry's explanation.

*"Kids,"* he sighs, with the weary tone of any guardsman who's had to deal with children's pranks everywhere. Then the firbolg shrugs and moves back to the two statues inside, moving between them and deeper into the house if he finds nothing in particular.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 23, 2020)

This room is a raised platform and is situated at the bottom of a stairwell. There is a cushioned sitting couch in the south-west corner of the room, it has an old worn children’s doll laying on it. In the north-east corner is a stairwell. A portcullis blocks the way up. just next to the stairs is a small alcove where a griffon statue sits on a pedestal, one paw raised. Steps opposite the ones you just climbed lead down again.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2020)

Umbril checks the portcullis and the griffon shaking the raised paw as he would with a pet. Smiling to himself, he readies again his swords and moves toward the stairs.

OOC: assuming nothing happens after poking things


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 25, 2020)

Bimpnott raises an eyebrow at the decisive elf, then follows him with a quick gesture to the others to do the same.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 1, 2020)

The portcullis is heavy and solid, with no apparent means of moving it.
Looking at the stature closer you can see a hairline seam between the raised paw and the rest of the statue. It looks like the paw might move.
As best you can tell through the portcullis, the stairs head up to a second floor but it's hard to tell from the outside.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 1, 2020)

Umbril didn't really check the statue as much as shake the leg just because it looked like something you do with raised paw.

Thus, he was a bit surprised when it actually moved. 

Ooc: no trap checking for this one


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 6, 2020)

@Kobold Stew @jmucchiello Come on! Also, Justin Case is on holiday with permissions to NPC his character


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 7, 2020)

Albrecht (Str 18) pulls on the paw of the statue. He's happy to take help from anyone willing to do so.









*OOC:*


Athletics 1d20+8=20 (16 if just a str check); if someone helps and offers advantage, it stays the same.







Does the portcullis look like it has rusted over? might it be freshly dropped? (Dwarven knowledge of stonework perhaps relevant).


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 7, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> Albrecht (Str 18) pulls on the paw of the statue. He's happy to take help from anyone willing to do so.












*OOC:*


Erm, I already did that, pull the leg, I mean, but if Str check is needed, by all means, I'll help.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 8, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Erm, I already did that, pull the leg, I mean, but if Str check is needed, by all means, I'll help.



As you pull on the arm of the statue, you hear a light scraping noise and feel a slight vibration in the floor but are not able to tell what, if anything, happened.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 13, 2020)

Bimpnott, on instinct, copies the scraping noises. It is a strange sensation to hear those sounds coming from the firbolg, and they seem to have no effect other than perhaps getting on other people's nerves.

Then he shrugs, and moves over to the stairs.









*OOC:*


I'm back! 

I figured Bimpnott is a bit odd at times, and this little action illustrates that.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 13, 2020)

"I got it!" calls the new member of the group. He looks around "Just what I got is still a mistery. Lets go investigate the stairs." And he goes forward...


----------



## mips42 (Jul 14, 2020)

As you approach the blocked-off stairway, you can see a set of spiral stairs heading up towards the second level as well as down.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 14, 2020)

"Up? Down? Or stick to this floor?" Terry asks the obvious.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 14, 2020)

*"Portcullis is in the way,"* Bimpnott says, then tries to get it to open with his hands.









*OOC:*


Strength check: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16 (if Athletics applies, add 2 to the roll)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Strength check: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16 (if Athletics applies, add 2 to the roll)



OOC: And aid another from Umbril

"We should try to go up, it is limited. Down can be unbound."


----------



## mips42 (Jul 14, 2020)

The portcullis moves about 1/4" and that's all.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 14, 2020)

Bimpnott shrugs as he lets go of the portculis. 

*”Not that way,”* he concludes.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 15, 2020)

"It seems increasingly unlikely that Bertram has come this way," says Albrecht. 

"Bertram!" he shouts as loud as he can. "You here?"

And waits.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2020)

"Now that we're here lets check it out anyhow. Even if the boy you're looking for isn't here, something is not right. And with those shades outside, we can maybe clear the forest of its taint if this manor is its source. Umbrilshady, come forth!"

Umbril gestures and a shade, copy of the warrior coalesces out of the shadows. He waves it forward.
"Lead the way down."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2020)

Bimpnott stares at the shadowy copy of the elf, as if one of the silent watchers of the wood has taken the form of this new companion and is now spying upon them...

Or are both spectre and elf watching them?

*”So who’s the real shady?”* the firbolg mutters to himself.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 15, 2020)

"Down?" Terry says. "Okay."


----------



## mips42 (Jul 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Perhaps I've not been clear. The portcullis blocks the spiral staircase entirely, both up and down.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


There's still the grand staircase, right? From this post: (edit: There's a map in the post, too.)



mips42 said:


> This room is a raised platform and is situated at the bottom of a stairwell. There is a cushioned sitting couch in the south-west corner of the room, it has an old worn children’s doll laying on it. In the north-east corner is a stairwell. A portcullis blocks the way up. just next to the stairs is a small alcove where a griffon statue sits on a pedestal, one paw raised. Steps opposite the ones you just climbed lead down again.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


 oh, THAT staircase... When there's two or more it can get confusing


----------



## mips42 (Jul 16, 2020)

This room appears to have been the mansion’s tea room. It is a large sunken room with a fireplace and hearth situated in the north-west corner. There are three small round tables for guests to sit and consume tea and other assorted refreshments. A glass chandelier hangs on a sturdy chain from high above.
 Another wide stair lies along the south wall leading up.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 16, 2020)

Hearing no response, Albrecht grabs his axe and heads up the grand staricase.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


Dex check please and thank you


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


Albrecht: 1d20+2=11 (13 if Acrobatics or a Dex save).


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 17, 2020)

Bimpnott follows his friend Albrecht, looking around but often watching the shady elf form to be sure it doesn't sneak up on him.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 17, 2020)

Just as Albrecht walks through the room, the glass chandelier crashes to the floor, narrowly missing the dwarf and sending shards flying. A second earlier and he would have been hit. Looking above, the chain swings lazily back and forth.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 17, 2020)

Albrecht scuffs his boots on the ground, kicking some of the loose glass away. 

"You all okay?" he asks, looking at Bimpnott. He turns back to the front door to ensure his rock is still in place.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 17, 2020)

Bimpnott nods, then looks back at the others. 

*”Careless neglect, section 23 dash B,”* he drones out of habit.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 23, 2020)

As you step up into the dining room from the sunken tea room, the air grows warmer.
 Suddenly the room comes to life, as partly-formed ghostly apparitions appear seated at the once empty table. A large dinner party is being held it seems, as a roasted hog materializes, along with plates of all varieties of food. Jugs of foaming ale and glasses of wine are being shared between ghostly companions.
A large spectral human man stands at the head of the table, saying nothing. A serious scowl and frown is cemented over his face as he overlooks his guests who seem to be enjoying themselves.
On the other end of the room, you can make out a set of double doors opposite the stairway and a separate door on the wall adjacent to the double doors.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 23, 2020)

Albrecht makes some shapes with his fingers, as if he were folding origami. Before the stern figure at the head of the table appears a present, with an elaborately folded ribbon on top.

The pattern on the paper is not consistent, however, and runs together on one side of the apparent box, as if left ot in the rain. 

Albrecht shrugs. "Party favours," he suggests. 

"We're looking for someone. Do you mind if we pass through?" he asks, pointing at the doors at the other end. 









*OOC:*


Minor illusion, DC 9 to create a present on the table.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 23, 2020)

*"Make sure to ask about the defective chandelier,"* Bimpnott whispers as he tensely waits for the ghosts' reaction. The firbolg holds his sword down but is ready to use it should any hostility present itself.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 23, 2020)

The man seems not to notice the hastily formed present that appears on the table in front of him.


> We're looking for someone. Do you mind if we pass through?



 The room abruptly becomes quiet, all talking and laughter has ceased. Every apparition in the room turns and is now facing you when the man at the head of the table rushes toward you, floating right through the hard wooden dining table. “You should not be here! LEAVE THIS PLACE!!!!” He screams as he rushes closer.
Then as quickly as the party had started, the room is empty and cold again. The ghosts are nowhere to be seen, and there is no sign of the man who had rushed at you.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 23, 2020)

"Wh...w...what just happened!? And why are we even talking to those shades?!"


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 23, 2020)

"Well, the kid probably didn't come this way. If he did, I suspect he would have left the building and run all the way home after that reception," Terry says.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 23, 2020)

"Are you saying we turn around?" asks Albrecht, as he looks at the image of the present hovering mid-air and looking even more unnatural. 

He wanders over to the doors and tries them, jiggling the handle, to see if they are locked.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 23, 2020)

"Are we here to investigate every inch of this house? Or to find the kid and get out of this cursed place?" Terry says.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 24, 2020)

*"Kid could be hiding,"* Bimpnott says. *"This place is scary. Cupboards are good places to look in my experience. Under beds, too."*

The firbolg looks around.

*"We need to find another way to go up. Bedrooms are usually upstairs."*


----------



## mips42 (Jul 24, 2020)

As you look around the room, at the table and doors, a voice again shouts "“You should not be here!" And, this time, the room erupts in flames!








*OOC:*


Wisdom check all, please


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 24, 2020)

*"Whoa!"* exclaims Bimpnott as the flames roar up all around him.









*OOC:*


Wisdom save Bimpnott: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24 (if it's a Save, that is. Just a check is 1 less, but with that natural 20, that seems irrelevant. )

So... Bimpnott disbelieves?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2020)

"AAAH!" says Albrecht, suddenly not believing what his eyes clearly show him is there.









*OOC:*


Wisdom: 1d20+1=5.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


Wisdom Check or Wisdom Save?
Wisdom check, add 2 if it's a Save: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 25, 2020)

"So pretty...."

Wisdom check: 1D20-1 = [18]-1 = 17


----------



## mips42 (Jul 26, 2020)

Albrecht takes 3hp psychic damage. The rest are startled but not hurt.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 27, 2020)

*"Easy!"* Bimpnott rushes over to Albrecht. *"It's over. You're alright now, friend."*

The firbolg hunches down to look the dwarf in the eyes, looking for signs of lasting mental damage.

Then he looks intently at the others, fortunately finding no serious trauma as far as the former watchman can tell.

*"Hostile surroundings,"* he summarises the situation as if talking to his former colleagues of the watch. *"The boy is a priority; don't get distracted."*









*OOC:*


Was the door unlocked? I don't see any definite word on that. If so, Bimpnott moves beyond it.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 27, 2020)

*OOC:*


 you didn't get that far before the room erupted in flames...


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


Then Bimpnott tries to get to the door.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 28, 2020)

All three doors are unlocked and open easily. The double doors open into a large room, the single door into what looks like it might have been a pantry or larder.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 30, 2020)

*"Are you in there, kid?"* Bimpnott yells after opening each door, then shrugging and moving on to the next if he gets no reply.

*"Guess we need to find another way up. Did anyone see a back door?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 30, 2020)

Albrecht has a painful headache, and is not amused. He checks the larder to see if the child might be hiding in it, pounding on the back wall, to see if it opens to another room. "Doors on both sides of these things, in fancy houses like this," he says. "You never know." 

Assuming it is an empty larder, he goes into the next room, rubbing his temple with his thumb.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 31, 2020)

As you enter the large double doors, a large room opens before you. A large chandelier hangs from the high ceiling, and an old dance floor stretches before you. A large glass folding door opens onto an alfresco area on the east wall.
 As you walk into the large ballroom, you see the man who had rushed at you, ending the ghostly dinner party in the dining room, materializing from thin air. Here, though, he seems younger somehow, as if this is a vision into an earlier time in his life.
A beautiful woman enters from nothingness, dressed in a flowing black gown, her eyes dark and her visage dangerous. He holds her and looks into those eyes, and she looks back into his.
“We will disappear, just the two of us, my love” the man says dreamily.
“Oh, General Montharthas, but what of your wife? And we have work to do.” She reminds him.
“Never mind her, she will cope. And your army of undead..."
"Let us not talk of this tonight” she replies as their apparitions fade and the room is once again empty.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 31, 2020)

*"Mind the chandelier,"* Bimpnott whispers as he walks behind Albrecht into the large room, careful to never move beneath the hanging lamp.

With a sigh, the firbolg watches the scene play out before them again. He closes his eyes in concentration, and the ghostly man's voice sounds once more, *"No, talk now!"*

Bimpnott opens his eyes and waits for something to happen.









*OOC:*


Using the Minor Illusion cantrip to create the apparition's voice.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nothing appears to happen


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 31, 2020)

"We will have to go through this house if we're to confirm that the boy is or was here. But I don't like the talk about undead army."

Umbril looks around unimpressed. It is too tidy for an abandoned mansion, but since there are ghosts walking, there are maybe ghost maids too? He wonders about it as he wonders about.

As is his want, he casually pulls aside curtains, twists wall fixtures and otherwise fiddles with everything and anything catching his fancy.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 31, 2020)

"I'm not sure why we are going this way," Terry says. "Do you really think the boy would have ignore the man telling him he should not be here in the previous room? In any case let's get through these rooms quickly."


----------



## mips42 (Aug 8, 2020)

*OOC:*


 well, you can either head out the door or head back the way you came...


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 10, 2020)

*"He ran away,"* Bimpnott says with a shrug. *"Not one for listening to his elders. Authority issues, most likely."*

Then he looks back at Terry. *"Yes, then find a back door. If not here, the boy must be somewhere in the woods."*

The large firbolg suppresses a shudder.

*"Hope he's in the house,"* he mutters to himself, remembering the very woods attacking him.









*OOC:*


Checking everything inside for any open or secret doors, before heading out and walking around the house to find another way in.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 10, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"Hope he's in the house,"* he mutters to himself, remembering the very woods attacking him.



"We should still check everything in here. Too many bad things happening. And that portculis needs lifting. Once we're in the forest there is no way to track the boy and we're back to wondering around in hopes something happens."


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 10, 2020)

"So we're going to look here because 'the light is better' than to actually search the darkness," Terry muses.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 10, 2020)

"I'm actually concerned more for the spirits we saw outside. Or whatever they were," says Albrecht. "Let's continue to search this house. We know from the outside of the house, there are rooms to the east here that we can still check." 

He continues to explore the house, unhappy with the phantoms and things they keep seeing. He is holding his axe tighter than normal.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2020)

"I would say the spirits are or were inhabitants of this house before some evil befell them. And spirits are abominations in the eyes of Our Queen of Memories."  Umbril seems unusually (for what you've seen up to now) somber "We should try and clear this place. Even if the boy isn't here, someone else can stumble upon it and lose its life or worse. We should look a bit more. There must be a way to open that portculis."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


Nice. Okay, so where is the portcullis? DOes it prevent access from the room at the top left on the map to anywhere further East? i.e. does it block under the stairs? If not, that's where Albrecht heads.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


 correct on the portcullis. it was blocking the stairs to the second floor and possobly basement. the griffin statue arm moved but made no changes you could see. As far as I know, you are all still in the ballroom discussing what to do. there is a door leading out to a patio-type area or you can go back through the house...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 16, 2020)

Albrecht goes into the patio area.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 16, 2020)

You step through the door and out onto a stone tiled area with what would have been a sizable pool but is now a murky, insect-ridden mess. The water remaining in the pool is still and algae green, nothing can be seen beneath its surface. However, every now and then, a ripple emerges from its depths. There are multiple skeletal remains around the closest side of the pool.








*OOC:*


 since Albrecht is first one out, he gets a Wisdom check (not a save)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 16, 2020)

The smell of rot overpowers Albrecht for a moment, as there is a sudden fluttering of ten thousand wings. 









*OOC:*


Wisdom check 1d20+1=13.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 17, 2020)

Maybe it's the weird lighting, maybe it's your Dwarven heritage or... who knows. But, somehow you manage to spot something through the murky waters that you think look like a sword hilt.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2020)

Umbril follows outside looking around.
"I can provoke creatures, if there are any, in the water without getting into it."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 17, 2020)

*"It's a crime scene,"* Bimpnott states upon seeing the skeletal remains, but the smell stops the firbolg from moving any closer.

*"Someone should identify those remains and bring them home."*

He makes no move to do so, instead waiting for the others.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2020)

Umbril whispers something and at the edge of the pool appears one of his shades. It holds both swords and looks down toward water.

OOC: bonus action: manifest echo


----------



## mips42 (Aug 17, 2020)

The group moves out into the patio area as the mists coalesce in to a duplicate of Umbril. There is something... unsettling about the area.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 18, 2020)

Terry whispers to whomever is still standing outside of the pool room with her, "Why are we stirring up the pool?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 18, 2020)

"There's something inside. Looks like a sword," Albrecht says, wiping his nose with his sleeve.

"Could be a trap." 

He grabs one of the torches from the side of his backpack, and throws it into the pool, near the sword. Making a splash.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 18, 2020)

"We aren't looking for swords," Terry says. "We're looking a wizard's apprentice. We aren't here to solve the mystery of this insane mansion. We're here to find a wizard's apprentice. Getting ourselves killed messing with stuff that doesn't find us the boy will not help us find the boy."

She watches incredulously as he tosses a torch into the water. "Could be a trap? Of course it's a trap. The whole house is a trap. Throwing a torch in the water, or anything disturbing the water, probably sets it off."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 18, 2020)

*"It's probably the murder weapon,"* whispers Bimpnott. Nevertheless, he stays clear of the water. It reminds him a bit of the foul liquids inside a hag's cauldron.

He shivers.

*"Let's not stay here."*


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2020)

"We didn't look for the house either, yet here we are." Umbril says. "Besides, since we're already here we might as well make things better."

With a moment of concentration from Umbril, Umbrilecho moves into the water to the place where the torch fell.


OOC: assuming it is within 30' of Umbril, otherwise he moves first


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 18, 2020)

"What murder?" Terry asks.

"And if the apprentice is in trouble and could be saved if we aren't delayed?"


----------



## mips42 (Aug 19, 2020)

As you're talking, the torch lands in the brackish water making more of a "Splorch" than an actual splash. Almost immediately, a shape oozes out of the pool and stands. It is tall and thin, like a normal-sized being that's been stretched to a unnatural height. The oozy water slumps off of it, leaving clumps of weeds and lichen clinging to it. It turns to the group and it's face is a mockery of what may have once been human: long, thin, and gaunt with skin the color of bleached bone and dead, black orbs where it's eyes should be.
 With a wave of it's claw-like hands, some of the bones scattered around the pool area arrange themselves into skeletons and they, too, turn in your direction.









*OOC:*


 Initiative time again.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 19, 2020)

Init: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21
woohoo! Umbrils first combat 

How close is the creature to the echo? Echo is AC 16, 1HP, takes space, can make OAs. In other words it happened before my move or after?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 19, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Quick and dirty map. hope this helps.
A =Albrecht
B =Bimpnott
T =Terry
U =Umbril
Ue =Echo


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 19, 2020)

Albrecht scowls at Terry, "Thanks, why don't you go..." he is cut off, as he is looking away, by the sound emerging from the pond.









*OOC:*


Init. 1d20+2=3. Ha!


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2020)

"So glad we've literally stirred up trouble. Are you glad too?" Terry says. "Return to the shadows which spawned you," she cries at the undead. (Channel Divinity: Turn Undead. All undead within 30 ft:  Wis DC 15 or flee for one minute unless damaged.)

Initiative, advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [9, 10]+4 = 14


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 19, 2020)

"Sure am." says the ugly dwarf.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2020)

"Then you are crazy or suicidal or both," Terry says.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> "Then you are crazy or suicidal or both," Terry says.



"Easy, pretty girl. Disturbing hornets nests is what we do. Better we equipped for such than some random alchemist apprentice. Besides, this house is creepy, now at least you see something to destroy! Enjoy!"

With that, Umbril raises his swords and cuts the air in front of him. Shadowy apparition in the pool echoes the movement cutting into the one of the risen skeletons.
He then moves next to one of the front line skeletons and swings at it with the other hand.

"We have your back, Albrecht. Give them hell!"



Spoiler: Actions



Echo:
Attack the skeleton in front of AlbrechtScimitar attack: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19; 1D6+4 = [3]+4 =
7
Echo moves one step forward threatening the main opponent

Umbril:
Move next to one skeleton, flanking with Albrecht
Action: spent attacking through echo
Bonus: extra attack
Bonus attack vs skeleton; damage: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14; 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 20, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting my initiative, but waiting to post my action until A. the OOC discussion has come to a satisfactory conclusion, and B. my turn in the initiative order.

Initiative Bimpnott: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12


----------



## mips42 (Aug 23, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Umbril, if you move from where you were to where you propose (with the red U) the skeleton will get a Opportunity attack. Do you still wish to move? Also, on your rolls, it appears you are adding attack bonus twice...
Order:
*Umbril*
Monsters
Terry
Bimpnott
Albrecht


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2020)

Aren't we coming "from below"? Move Umbril in such way not to provoke, even if he attacks the other skeleton.
I don't see double bonus? Where?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 23, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> Aren't we coming "from below"? Move Umbril in such way not to provoke, even if he attacks the other skeleton.
> I don't see double bonus? Where?











*OOC:*


Scimitar attack: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19; 1D6+4 = [3]+4 =7
Unless I am not understanding something (VERY possible) your to-hit should be 1d20+6 (in this case 13) and you shouldn't have the second +6.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2020)

mips42 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Scimitar attack: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19; 1D6+4 = [3]+4 =7
> Unless I am not understanding something (VERY possible) your to-hit should be 1d20+6 (in this case 13) and you shouldn't have the second +6.



The roll is 1d20+6
D20=13
+6
=19
See d6 roll in same format d6=3 +4 =7
See 1d6+4


----------



## mips42 (Aug 23, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> The roll is 1d20+6
> D20=13
> +6
> =19
> ...











*OOC:*


 DERP


----------



## mips42 (Aug 23, 2020)

*Umbril* raises his swords and cuts the air in front of him. His shadowy apparition in the pool echoes the movement cutting into the skeleton next to Albrecht.
He then moves next to one of the front line skeletons and swings at it with the other hand. 
 The shadow forms' Scimitar chunks into the Skeleton arm, leaving a sizable divot.
 Umbril then pivots around the skeleton in front of him and slashes into it with his own scimitar, again chunking into it. Somehow you get the feeling the Scimitars aren't doing the damage they should on these skeletons.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 23, 2020)

The lanky creature, seeing Umbrils' shadow move up next to it, issues a gurgling, hissing *Curse*. Then it Raises a claw-like hand and you see a pure black orb form and the creature hurls it at Terry!









*OOC:*


 Bonus Action: *Curse*; all enemies within 30'; whenever a target makes an attack roll or a saving throw before the spell ends, the target subtracts 5 from the attack roll or saving throw.
Action: *Freeze; *The targeted creature must succeed on a DC 15 Dexterity saving throw or take 10 cold damage and be *Slowed* (movement becomes 5'). Affected creatures may make a Saving Throw at the end of their turn to remove the *Slow* condition.







The skeleton that Umbril had hit, turns and furiously returns the attack, reaching out with bony, claw-like hands raking them across Umbrils arms, grabs him and attempt to bite!









*OOC:*


 Claw to hit: [19] + 4,=23; damage =7 hp, Bite to hit: [14]+4=18, damage = 5 







The first skeleton by Albrecht also reaches out to claw at him but Albrecht is able to bat the attack away. In the process, though, the Skeleton manages to bit him on the hand!









*OOC:*


 Claw to hit: [3]+4=7 ; Bite to hit: [13]+4=17, damage = 5 







The Second skeleton claws at Albrech as well, managing to rake its' fingers across a bicep and also bite!









*OOC:*


 Claw to hit: [14]+4=18 damage =7 hp; Bite to hit:  [13]+4=17; damage = 5
Not a good round for Albrecht.

*Terry @ jmucchiello*
Bimpnott
Albrecht
Umbril
Monsters


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 24, 2020)

(I already posted Terry's action. Channel Divinity: Turn Undead. All undead within 30 ft: Wis DC 15 or flee for one minute unless damaged. 

This Curse? There's no saving through against an effect that imposes a -5? That's harsh.)

Dexterity Save: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> This Curse? There's no saving through against an effect that imposes a -5? That's harsh.)











*OOC:*


It is effectively disadvantage to the roll. Hex invocation doesn't give a save and has similar effect.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Grasping her Holy Symbol, Terry cries out "Return to the shadows which spawned you!" As she does, a warm, yellowish light emanates from her, rolling across the patio like a wave.









*OOC:*


*TURN UNDEAD* First skellie d20-1=[4], second 1d20-1=[6], 3rd 1d20-1=[17], big bad 1d20+1=[20]

Bimpnott @JustinCase 
Albrecht
Umbril
Monsters
Terry


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 24, 2020)

Terry points out the two undead who are affected by the turn effect, "Don't attack those two. They will flee for a minute as long as no one harms them."









*OOC:*


What's with the automatic opportunity attacks?


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 25, 2020)

As the skeleton between him and the powerful lanky undead moves off, Bimpnott gets a clear view of what he knows is the main threat. Drawing upon his innate firbolg magic, the large giantkin runs along the waterline and just vanishes from view.

Only when a big fist starts to strike the zombielike creature from the back, does Bimpnott appear again.









*OOC:*


Bonus action: Hidden Step (racial): turn invisible until start of next turn or until you attack/cast a spell.
Move: to behind the Big Bad Undead.
Attack: Unarmed Strike (with advantage because of invisibility): 2D20.HIGH(1)+7-5 = [6, 2]+7-5 = 8 (miss)
Damage: 1D4+5 = [1]+5 = 6 

Edit: I could've sworn I already posted this, but apparently not. So here it is. Thankfully the browser remembered my whole response so I didn't have to type it again.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2020)

The large giantkin runs along the waterline and just vanishes from view. As he moves towards the creature, the two skeletons next to him claw at him, but both are not able to hit.  Only when a big fist starts to strike the zombielike creature from the back, does Bimpnott appear again. The creature is able to duck the attack and hisses at Bimpnott.









*OOC:*


 I think I interpreted the intent correctly for the map. if not let me know.
*Albrecht *@Kobold Stew
Umbril
Monsters
Terry 
Bimpnott


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 25, 2020)

Umbrils echo moves with its "owner" thought. It steps toward the main undead and attacks, but slashes into the pool instead. Umbril waits to see if skeleton takes the opportunity to attack the echo and then either moves to the main threat or attacks the closer opponent.

His swipe clatters against the bones, blades doing little real damage. But chip-by-chip, he will wear them out.

OOC: I think skeletons cannot make OAs against invisible opponents?



Spoiler: Actions



Free: move Echo one space to the right (potentially triggering OA from the skeleton next to it)
Action: Echo attack vs main threat; slash damage: 1D20+6-5 = [5]+6-5 = 6; 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 - MISS

Umbril move (conditional): IF and only if the skeleton takes OA vs Echo, he moves diagonally to flank with Bimpnott otherwise attacks the minor skeleton
Bonus action (off hand attack): Umbrils bonus attack vs skeleton; slash damage: 1D20+6-5 = [18]+6-5 = 19; 1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9 should be a hit

Advantage from flanking: 1D20+6-5 = [10]+6-5 = 11  (no effect)


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 25, 2020)

*OOC:*




mips42 said:


> I think I interpreted the intent correctly for the map. if not let me know.



 It's good!


Neurotic said:


> I think skeletons cannot make OAs against invisible opponents?



 They didn't. I was a bit fluffy in my description, and in response, so was @mips42 . As far as I can tell, no attack rolls were made.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 25, 2020)

Albrecht is disoriented, and slow to respond. By the time he does, there are three skeletons surrounding him. Grabbing his axe in both hands, he swings at one that stands at his right hand that is not running from the cleric's symbol. 

His axe shatters into the creatures ribc age with devbastating force.

"Begone, foul beast!" he grunts, his voice keening as he does so.









*OOC:*


Attack: to hit: 1d20+6=21, damage = 1d10+4=14 magical slashing damage.
No Move.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2020)

Albrecht said:
			
		

> Begone, foul beast!



 The Dwarf grunts as his heavy ax crunches into the skeleton.

 Umbrils shadow steps towards the Lanky thing and the Skeleton does take the Opportunity to reach out a bony hand to claw at it, ripping through it. The Shadow winks out just as it attempts to strike and misses
Umbril moves next to the thing and slashes at it with his Scimitar and, while the scimitar does hit the creature, the blade seems to skip off of its' hide.

The unnaturally tall creature turns to Umbril, the only one to even get close to wounding it so far, and reaches out with a black-clawed hand to swipe at him and its claws scrape across the mithril armor making a terrible screeching noise. It then opens its black, toothless maw and you hear a horrible gurgling, sucking noise. Unfortunately, the noise attracts Umbrils attention and he happens to look straight in the dead-black orbs of the thing and he reels slightly as he feels a part of his life-force literally sucked out of him! It then wades back into the pool, which is only about waist deep on it.

The skeleton that was by Umbril and one by Albrecht Disengage and Flee to the back corner of the patio. The second by Albrecht steps to it's right and then attacks the dwarf again. The skeletons claws miss badly but it does manage another bite on the Dwarf.



Spoiler: Attacks



*Umbril:* Claw d20+4=[18] tie goes to the defender. *Life Drain* d20+4=*{24] *Damage 2d6+2=[13] CRIT! 

*Albrecht:* Claw 1d20+4=[5] Crit fail! Bite d20+4=[21]. 5 more damage, Albrecht.










*OOC:*



*Terry *@jmucchiello 
Bimpnott 
Albrecht
Umbril
Monsters


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 26, 2020)

Once again, Terry utters a prayers to the lady of dusk and a radiant light forms in her hands. She thrusts that light forward toward the shadow. "Begone foul shadow," she cries out as the radiant energy bathes the shadow in radiance, tearing away at the shadow's darkness. 

Guiding Bolt at the shadow: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
4D6 = [1, 5, 4, 1] = 11 radiant damage 
Next attack against the shadow (assuming 21 hits) gains advantage.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2020)

The warm light from Terry again washes over the area, this time directed at the Monster. The thing flinches slightly and you can see the light burn the skin of its' torso. Again it turns to face the Cleric, hissing.









*OOC:*


 I changed the token for the lanky creature to better reflect its appearance.

*Bimpnott *@JustinCase
Albrecht
Umbril
Monsters
Terry


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


Did the curse pass? No longer -5?
Also, when you described gurgling sound, my (trained in martial arts) first reaction would be to duck or weave aside expecting a spit/vomit  Good crit, next round I have a bad choice: heal, summon echo again or attack...


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did the curse pass? No longer -5?
> Also, when you described gurgling sound, my (trained in martial arts) first reaction would be to duck or weave aside expecting a spit/vomit  Good crit, next round I have a bad choice: heal, summon echo again or attack...











*OOC:*


 the *Curse* ended.
Map upgrade.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 27, 2020)

Standing right behind the powerful undead and with Umbril flanking, Bimpnott takes advantage of his position by attacking with his sword, fist, and adding a kick for good measure.









*OOC:*


Using Flurry of Blows for 1 ki point (3/4 left) to add two unarmed strikes as a Bonus action to my Attack action. No move.

Flurry of Blows:
2D20.HIGH(1)+7 = [18, 16]+7 = 25
2D20.HIGH(1)+7 = [5, 14]+7 = 21
2D20.HIGH(1)+7 = [3, 16]+7 = 23

Damage rolls:
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7 slashing
1D4+5 = [2]+5 = 7 bludgeoning
1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 bludgeoning

I know the first attack gets Advantage (due to Terry's Guiding Bolt), but how about the other two? Umbril and Bimpnott are flanking... If not, see the CoyoteCode link for the first rolls of each attack.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Firbolg Lashes out at the creature with his shortsword, the glow of Terrys guiding bolt gleaming. The sword hits the creature but, again seems to skip off the creatures hide.









*OOC:*



I checked the language and Guiding Nolt says "the next attack roll" so only the sword got the guidance.

Albrecht @Kobold Stew
Umbril
Monsters
Terry
Bimpnott


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 27, 2020)

There is still a skeleton beside him and so Albrecht swings again. 









*OOC:*


 Attack: to hit: 1d20+6=21, damage = 1d10+4=6 magical slashing damage.
No Move if still standing. If collapsed, then move to join the others.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 28, 2020)

Albrecht swings his ax with a grunt and the blade bites into the Skeleton again. It is barely holding itself together at this point.









*OOC:*



*Umbril @Neurotic*
Monsters
Terry
Bimpnott
Albrecht


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2020)

Getting his second wind, Umbril changes tack. The creature seems resistant to the blades. Thus, he uses his hands, protected both by weapon hand-baskets and by mithral gauntlets. He punches the creature to see if it reacts differently. Armored gauntlet holding the weapon hilt slams into the creature.



Spoiler: Actions



Action: 
Umbrils attack vs boss creature; bludgeon damage: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8 <-- used d4 for gauntlet/punch damage

Bonus: 
Second wind: 1D10+4 = [7]+4 = 11


----------



## mips42 (Aug 30, 2020)

Punching the creature feels a lot like punching a rock. There is little, if any give and the damage seems to annoy it more than hurt.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 30, 2020)

The creature, unsure of which foe to attack, Disengages from the fray and disappears under the brackish water. the one skeleton that is not turned attacks Albrecht. Again it lashes out with bony hands and they clatter and scrape across his armor. It's bony teeth try to get purchase on the tough Dwarf, but miss.









*OOC:*



*Big Bad* action *Disengage*, move and hide 18+4=[22]
*Skeleton* Claw: 12+4=[16] tie goes to defender. Bite: 8+4=[12]

Terry @*jmucchiello*
Bimpnott
Albrecht 
Umbril
Monsters


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 30, 2020)

Terry takes a step into the previous room so she is not standing at the water's edge. (I assume one step through the doorway she can still see most of the battlefield.) She then readies a casting of Toll of Dead against the creature that has disappeared below the surface assuming it resurfaces. (ooc: Wisdom Save DC 15 or 1d12 Damage, Toll of Dead, assuming creature is wounded.: 1D12 = [2] = 2 )


----------



## mips42 (Aug 30, 2020)

Bimpnott @JustinCase
Albrecht 
Umbril
Monsters 
Terry


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 31, 2020)

Seeing the creature flee into the water, Bimpnott instead focuses his attention on how everyone else is doing. When he sees his friend Albrecht being attacked by a lone skeleton, the firbolg rushes over in order to help him.

Both his sword and his fist miss the undead creature, however, but if he can distract it from his friend, that's a win in Bimpnott's book.









*OOC:*


Move: To the unturned skeleton
Attack (shortsword): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = *9 *for 1D6+5 = [5]+5 = *10 *slashing damage
Bonus action: Extra unarmed attack (Martial Arts): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = *9 *for 1D4+5 = [2]+5 = *7 *bludgeoning damage 
I'm assuming both are misses.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 31, 2020)

Albrecht is aware that the primary foe has descended under the water. Perhaps it is heading for the sword? he considers, and turns quickly to see the pommel still glistening among the brackish water. He turns back and sees Bipnott approaching, and attempt to hit the skeleton in front of him. He shifts his griop on his axe and swings again.









*OOC:*


To hit: 1d20+6=24, damage= 1d10+4=9 magical slashing.
Move towards where the sword was, around the perimeter of the pond.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2020)

Umbil steps away from the pools edge and blocks the way into the house, just in case. He waits tensed, ready for the creature to emerge. Motioning toward the group fighting the skeleton and whispering something, he calls back the echo. The echo stands in the water, blocking easy path to the combatants.

Action: ready attack against anything in range (is that attack action or reaction?)
Move: step diagonally back from the water and toward the house
Bonus: call echo, note that it can make opportunity attacks

OOC: the idea is that he protects Terry while echo blocks direct line to the rest of the group (the creature of course can go around)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 3, 2020)

Terry retreats and readied her spell, Bimpnott advances to help but is unable to connect with the remaining skeleton. Albrecht has far better luck and disperses the skeleton into scattered bones once again, leaving only the 2 turned. Umbril recalls his shadow, placing it in a likely place near Albrecht and Bimpnott as he, himself readies his attacks should the monster reappear.

Quiet sits over the patio for several long seconds before the creature reappears, exploding out of the water this time next to Umbril! Almost immediately a sonorous bell tolls from nowhere and the creature shudders slightly. Umbril, muscles tensed, lashes out with his scimitar but is unable to connect with the lanky creature. It turns its attentions first to Umbril, again opening its' terrible black maw and he feels a part of his Life Drain away. Then, it bares at least 2 rows of horrible needle-like teeth in a Horrifying Visage at Terry.









*OOC:*


 Sorry for delays.
Creature is definitely damaged and is more so now, thanks to Toll the Dead from Terry. Umbril's readied action [7]+6=13, miss.
Creature attack on umbril: [17]+4=21. HIT, 5 damage
Horrifying Visage: The target must succeed on a DC 15 Wisdom saving throw or be frightened until the start of the Creatures next turn.

*Terry* @jmucchiello
Bimpnott
Albrecht 
Umbril
Monsters


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 3, 2020)

The creature stares at Terry, its face seems to become even more horrifying. She's seen worse. "What's with the pouty lip?" Terry taunts. "Did we hurt your feelings?"
Wisdom Save DC 15: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 

She repeats the incantation for Toll of the Dead and targets the creature with it. 
Toll of Dead, Wis DC 15: 1D12 = [2] = 2 (Did I mention the saving throw before? If not roll it twice now.)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 3, 2020)

Again, the sonorous bell rings but, this time, seems to have no effect.









*OOC:*


 Wis Save [19]+1=20

Bimpnott @JustinCase
Albrecht 
Umbril
Monsters 
Terry


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 3, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Toll of Dead, Wis DC 15: 1D12 = [2] = 2 (Did I mention the saving throw before? If not roll it twice now.)












*OOC:*


Your d12 sucks


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 3, 2020)

*OOC:*


Doesn't it. I should switch to sacred flame.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 4, 2020)

*"Together now!"* Bimpnott urges everyone on, the firbolg himself rushing forwards and slashing his sword and with great speed kicking and throwing a punch as well.









*OOC:*


Using a Ki point (2/4 left) to use Flurry of Blows, gaining 2 unarmed attacks as a bonus action.

Move: To the creature.
Attack and Bonus Action: Shortsword: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = *10 *(miss?) for 1D6+5 = [6]+5 = *11 *slashing damage
Unarmed: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = *9 *(miss) for 1D4+5 = [1]+5 = *6 *bludgeoning damage
Unarmed: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 =* 25 *(hit) for 1D4+5 = [3]+5 = *8 *bludgeoning damage


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 4, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Doesn't it. I should switch to sacred flame.











*OOC:*


With probable vulnerability of undead, may be a good idea...







Umbrils echo moves silently to completly box in the undead creature. Warriors scimitars leap in quick rolling pattern and couple of slashes hit the unnatural hide of the creature. Whether they penetrate or not is hard to say without blood or creatures reaction, but at least there are traces of cuts.



Spoiler: Actions



OOC: @mips42 : I know I'm jumping in again, but working weeked looms ahead (big deployment to production)

Actions:
Free: move echo wherever others aren't to block the boss - and potentially make OA against it
Attack and Bonus:
Attack vs boss undead; advantage?; damage: 
1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9

1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
 

if advantage then 9 and 10 damage, otherwise probably just 9 (unless 12 hits)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 9, 2020)

@Kobold Stew ?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 9, 2020)

Albrecht is moving towards the hilt he can see in the water, but the terrifying creature emerges again. He guides his axe, and sees it hit, but the connection is a superficial one.









*OOC:*


Attack to hit: 1d20+6=23, damage = 1d10+4=5 magical slashing damage, ugh.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 12, 2020)

The creature Seems to mostly shrug off the blows From Bimpnott but turns to face Albrecht when his ax bites into the creatures flesh. Its eyes flash a vivid, blood red for an instant in an attempt to Daze the Dwarf and then lashes out with its' claws.
Umbrils swords do connect but make only minor slits in the creatures hide.








*OOC:*



*Daze: *The targeted creature must succeed on a DC 15 Wisdom saving throw or be charmed until the end of the creatures next turn. While the target is charmed in this way, its speed is halved, and it has disadvantage on attack rolls.
*Claw* attack d20+4 [18]+4=22 to hit, 8 damage to the dwarf.

*Terry* @JustinCase


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 12, 2020)

Terry forgot how loud toll of the dead was. She switches to sacred flame, targeting the rude undead creature that was still fighting her friends.

(Dex save DC 15 or radiant damage: 1D8 = [4] = 4)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 12, 2020)

Th creature barely dodges the ball of radiance tossed by terry.









*OOC:*



[11]+2=13

Bimpnott @JustinCase


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 12, 2020)

(Dodges implies it missed but he rolled lower than the DC. Odd turn of phrase. Sorry.)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 12, 2020)

*OOC:*


 I misread the DC. My bad


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 14, 2020)

Getting frustrated with their hardy opponent, Bimpnott drops his sword and with both hands reaches for the undead thing. While the blade splashes into the shallow water, the firbolg's large hands seek to get a grip on the slippery creature.









*OOC:*


Making a grapple attempt. This is part of the Attack action, and it's a skill contest: Bimpnott's Strength (Athletics) check versus the opponent's Strength (Athletics) or Dexterity (Acrobatics) (their choice).

Strength (Athletics) check: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 

If the creature fails, it gets the Grappled condition (speed becomes 0).


----------



## mips42 (Sep 14, 2020)

The creature does not even get close to avoiding the firbolgs attempt to Grapple it. His big, meaty arms wrap around the thing and it is held fast.









*OOC:*


 Strength check [7]+2=9

Albrecht @Kobold Stew


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 14, 2020)

Albrecht swings at the grappled creature, but is unable to find any purchase with his axe, and he misses again.









*OOC:*


Wisdom save vs. DC 15 1d20+1=4. Ugh. Disadvantage and movement halved.

Attack 1d20+6=11 ugh. (Rolls done slightly out of order, but result is clear. That should be with disadvantage, and 11 is lower than 24.)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2020)

Umbril calls his echo close and both of them swing incredibly fast. The sound of slices come nearly on top of one another and even with minor cuts from each, the damage accumulates.










*OOC:*


Short version:
without advantage: to hit 15, 26, 14, 16, 19 with damage 9, 11, 7, 7, 9
with advantage     : to hit 15, 26, 18, 23, 23 (same damage)








Spoiler: Actions



Attack + Bonus hand offhand attack + Unleash incarnation echo attack 1/3
Scimitar attack; damage: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7

Crit damage: 1D6 = [5] = 5

Not sure if grabbed counts for advantage, but there should be some flanking included
Advantage from flanking: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
And incredible rolls for the second attack (redundant 19 and 20 )

Action surge attack + Unleash incarnation echo attack 2/3
Action surge (with adv?): 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9


----------



## mips42 (Sep 16, 2020)

At the flurry of blows from Umbril and his Echo, the creature emits a horrible, gurgling, mournful howl. Turning its gaze briefly to the skeletons cowering across the patio, it reaches out withered hands and the skeletons burst into bits! A dark wave of energy flows like smoke across the space and settles into the thing. It then turns its attentions back to the foes in front of it.
 It turns once again to Albrecht and opens its mouth wide, sucking the very life out of the Dwarf!









*OOC:*


 Skeletons are no more.
Drain life: 24=[20] + 4  Damage = 14 Necrotic.

@jmucchiello *Terry's turn*


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


Did that seem to heal the creature?







Terry sends another sacred flame at the creature. Dex Save DC 15 or Radiant damage: 1D8 = [7] = 7


----------



## mips42 (Sep 16, 2020)

The monster completely fails to dodge the Sacred Flame of Terry.









*OOC:*


 it did seem so.
@JustinCase


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 17, 2020)

Bimpnott frowns as the monster keeps on doing his magics, despite the firbolg holding it fast.

*"Quiet!"* he roars, and it's as if the very air around them seems to obey his command and not a whisper can be heard.









*OOC:*


Using the last of my Ki to cast Silence centered on the undead creature, Hopefully preventing it from casting more spells.

It's a 20-foot radius sphere, so flanking allies are also inside the Silence zone. It lasts as long as Bimpnott concentrates (up to 10 minutes).


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


can Bimpnott restrain it or prone it?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 17, 2020)

@Kobold Stew


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 17, 2020)

*OOC:*




Neurotic said:


> can Bimpnott restrain it or prone it?



I can shove it, so it becomes prone. Not sure about another way of restraining. Next turn, however.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 25, 2020)

Albrecht's knees buckle, as the creature attacks him, and he begins to scream.

He hears nothing, and wonders if this is death, come finally for him at last. Silence and pain, and the last sight you see.

Well, if it is, he will do his best to die with dignity.

His lips call out the foullest curses he has learned in his time living on this earth, but no one, not him, the creature, or his companions, can discern the precise words as he hefts his axe and again strikes at the creature before him.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=16. If a hit, damage = 1d10+4=8 magical slashing damage.
No move.
14 points damage to albrecht.

Does anyone have the reading lips stunt? If so I'll give you swears!


----------



## mips42 (Sep 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Umbril @Neurotic


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 27, 2020)

Umbril makes another quick double-slash, but it seems his previous fury left the weapons out of alignment. His attack and quick follow-up with his offhand interfere with each other and it appears he parries his own attack against the skeletal figure in front of him. But those clangs turn out to be just faints as both blades bite into the held creature.



Spoiler: Actions



Dual wield attack vs boss; slashing damage: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
- logically, lowest to hit goes with max damage 

Dual wield attack vs boss advantage rolls: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
  but the advantage saves things 

6 and 10 damage


----------



## mips42 (Sep 27, 2020)

The lanky creature writhes in Bimpnotts' massive grip. It's mouth and eyes glistening in Silent rage. The skin of the thing is both dry, like old leather, and slimy, somewhat akin to that of a slug. It twists and turns trying to get its claws or fangs on it's captor while, at the same time, trying to break out of the Grapple.









*OOC:*


 Gonna guess a 10 does not break the grapple, unless Bimp rolls low. 
Terry @jmucchiello


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 28, 2020)

Bimpnott has some trouble holding onto the undead thing as it struggles and almost, too close, slips free. But years of holding down even more slippery suspects means the firbolg knows exactly how to hold a firm enough grip. 









*OOC:*




mips42 said:


> Gonna guess a 10 does not break the grapple, unless Bimp rolls low.




Athletics: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10

So the creature didn’t roll higher than Bimpnott, but it’s close!


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 28, 2020)

Terry casts sacred flame again Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [4] = 4


----------



## mips42 (Sep 28, 2020)

The creature completely fails in avoiding the radiant barrage of Terry.









*OOC:*


 [1]+2=3 CRITICAL FAIL.  Max damage applied!

@JustinCase


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 29, 2020)

Still holding on to the creature, Bimpnott pushes it down with his impressive size and strength, holding the undead down to the ground. 









*OOC:*


I can Shove it to Prone without releasing the grapple. That means another Athletics or Acrobatics contest, which replaces my Attack:

Shove: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17

If successful, the creature also has the Prone condition (disadvantage on attacks, attacks against it within 5 feet have advantage, other attacks against it have disadvantage). It could end the Prone condition by standing up, but that requires half its movement and because of the Grappled condition it has 0 movement. 

It’s truly stuck if it fails this contest.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sensing the heavy Firbolg trying to force it to the ground, the creature musters it's strength and shoves back, barely overcoming the Firbolgs attempts.









*OOC:*


 [18]+2=20

@Kobold Stew


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 29, 2020)

The Firbolg is holding the beast, and it's standing right there. "Hold him still, Bimpnott," the dwarf says  *mouths in the silence* stating the obvious.

He swings with his axe, and deals a solid blow. 









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=21. Damage = 1d10+4=12 magical slashing.
HP 25/39.

(edited)


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 29, 2020)

*OOC:*


Man, I didn’t expect it to succeed! Well, better luck next round. 



Kobold Stew said:


> "Hold him still, Bimpnott," the dwarf says, stating the obvious.




Except no sounds form within the Silence.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 1, 2020)

After what seemed like a long, bitter struggle early, the end comes somewhat swiftly. With the creature unable to break Bimpnotts' grasp, you are able to finish it off efficiently and  with relative ease. With a whispering sigh, it crumples to the patio, finally and truly dead. A tense quiet falls over the patio area as you all just take a moment to breath.
Albrecht wades into the murky waters of the pool, the levels quickly rising to neck deep on the dwarf. Ducking his head below the surface and feeling around for a long moment or two, he grabs and pulls out a long, single-edged sabre. It is well crafted, if sparsely decorated, and in poor condition form being in the water for who knows how long.


Spoiler: albrecht



this was at one time a fine sword. with a little care, it could be so again


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2020)

"Any way to drain the pool?" asks Umbril while cleaning his blades. The shade of the warrior sighs into oblivion once more.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 1, 2020)

Bimpnott holds the dead creature for a few moments longer, to be sure. 

*”Any signs of the boy?”*

He looks at Albrecht holding the sword, but he waits until his friend shares any details or shows it to him. 

*”Why would we drain the pool? Do you think it’s contaminated?”*

The former watchmen looks down at the decaying corpse in his grasp, lying half in the water, before realizing what he’s saying. 

*”...Oh.”*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 1, 2020)

"How injured is everyone?" Terry asks.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2020)

"Well, it would be easier to search it. Can anyone recognize the boy from the skeleton?" Umbril waits for Bimpnott to release the body before removing its head. He shakes his head. "Should have thought of that before. Now I have to clean it again."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 2, 2020)

Albrecht dries off the blade and swoops it through the air a bit. Satisfied, he answers Terry's question, "'bit scraped, but ready to press on." 

Albrecht is wet already, and as he slides the blade under his belt and picks up his axe again. He searches the room, for any additional hints of what has gone wrong with this house. Is there a door to the outside that opens? IF so he opens it, to let in the air. 









*OOC:*


As a bard, Albrecht is proficient with long-and-short swords and rapiers, but not scimitars. Where does a sabre fall?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 2, 2020)

*OOC:*


 for game purposes it is a longsword.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 3, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> "How injured is everyone?" Terry asks.




Bimpnott shrugs. 

*”Nothing serious,”* he answers while releasing the corpse and realizing he instinctively released the magical silence upon the creatures demise. 

*”Could use a nap, though.”*

Not expecting one, the firbolg searches the room for something to drain the pool. 









*OOC:*


I’m out of Ki so could use a short rest, but I’m fine without.

HP are almost full as far as I could read back.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 6, 2020)

You are all now in a enclosed but not covered patio-type area. There is no obvious way to drain the pool and the only door is the one leading back into the house.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 7, 2020)

"The skeleton is not the lad's" says Albrecht, looking down. "Let's move on. This is a big house, and it's clear that someone coming in isn't safe."


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 8, 2020)

Bimpnott nods.

*"Finding the missing person is our priority,"* he agrees, giving up on finding something to drain the pool.

*"We'll come back to secure the crime scene when he's found."*

The firbolg looks at Terry with a raised eyebrow, as if he feels that she feels strongly about something but knows not how to ask her.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 8, 2020)

Terry does not take any meaning from Bimpnott's raised eyebrow. "Yes, let's leave this place we had no reason to disturb in the first place'."


----------



## mips42 (Oct 11, 2020)

*OOC:*


 posted to wrong group. Oops


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2020)

After cleaning his scimitars, Umbril offers the hand to Albrecht to make it easier for the dwarf to get out of the pool.

"I just meant it would be easier to search if empty. We should continue. But we could take a breather to clean up."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 18, 2020)

"I think there was another room Behind the stairs (in the NE of the house on the main level]. There's that unusual statue too, which must have something to do with the portcullis. Let's try to sort this out, so that we can get our of here and move on."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2020)

"At worst, we can force the barrier. Not like the owners will object."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 18, 2020)

"If we need to, yes." Albrecht agrees.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 19, 2020)

As you move about the patio area, the house groans slightly, as if settling just a bit.








*OOC:*


 this is where I have everyone


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 19, 2020)

Bimpnott nods to each suggestion, then adds, *"Let's see where we can go without forcing our way in, first."*

The firbolg starts towards the room behind the stairs unless someone suggests otherwise.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 19, 2020)

Albrecht follows the firbolg.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2020)

"That's at least a sensible way to go," Terry says. "So no one is in need of healing?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 19, 2020)

Umbril shrugs, readies his weapons and follows


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 20, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> "That's at least a sensible way to go," Terry says. "So no one is in need of healing?"




*"No thank you,"* Bimpnott says with a kind smile.

*"Are you, Albrecht?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 20, 2020)

Albrecht wonders why he is even being asked, but then he looks down and sees the slash across his waist, and the blood seeping through. 

"Pig-warts," he curses, "I guess I am hurt a bit. 'Feel fine, though." This last is said not with stoic precision, but more incredulity.  "I'd take some healing if you have it," he says to Terry.









*OOC:*


Currently 25/39.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 21, 2020)

Terry speaks words of prayer to the forces of light and darkness. A brief light dances across Albrecht. She also grants herself vigilant blessing (advantage on initiative rolls).

Healing Word: 1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 21, 2020)

"Thanks, that feels better," says Albrecht. Holding his axe in his left hand he draws the sword he found in the pond from his belt and gives it a few swishes through the air. He still feels a stitch in his side, but the blsde seems fine. "Maybe give this a try for a bit" He suggests, to no one in particular.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 22, 2020)

After a brief stretch, and a look back at the crumpled heap that was the thing, you move back through the house. As you go through the Dining room, the dinner scene replays but, this time, instead of watching over the ghosts at the table, the man, apparently General Montharthas, glares at you, a stern look on his face. 
 You pass through un-harmed into the Tea room where the shattered remains of the chandelier still litter the floor. A set of wide steps lead up and back into the dining room and a second set lead up and into the waiting room.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 22, 2020)

The dour bard scowls. "This endless repetition tells us some sould are in torment. I don't like it. Scatter some salt on the floor, everybody. That will put them to rest."

He opens a packet of salt from his bag and scatters it over the floor; his rations will be the blander for it, and the salt has no apparent effect on the spirits.









*OOC:*


Religion.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 30, 2020)

Umbril walks to the manter and fiddles around the fireplace pressing stones at random and pulling at iron parts. There doesn't seem to be any structure to it. And he seems to make many uneccessary hand twists and gestures. Like a child miming a wizards gestures or orchestra conductor.

"This is where there are always some secret compartments in the movies...erm...what are the movies!? books and stories. And someone should check that griphon statue. Its paw was moving, but maybe there is something else needed."

Investigation; Sleight of hand: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 30, 2020)

*"Do you think it was the wrong lever?"* says Bimpnott when Umbril suggests there could be other moving parts to the griphon.

And then, to Albrecht, *"Salt. Right, salt. The salt that is used for food and keeping spirits away. That salt."*

He looks in his backpack, then back at the dwarf. *"I didn't bring it."*









*OOC:*


Channeling some Kronk here.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 30, 2020)

Bimpnott moves into the adjoining entryway, only looking briefly at the open stairway, and again moves the Griffons arm. Again you hear the slight rumble scrape and, for those still in the Tea room, a previously hidden panel moves to reveal a short hallway.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 30, 2020)

Umbril blocks the passage, just in case.
"Here!"

He calls


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 30, 2020)

"Lead on," Terry says.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 30, 2020)

Bimpnott holds the griffon's paw, just to be sure, but with his other hand he tries the rest of the statue as well.

*"I'll hold it,"* he calls out to the others.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 31, 2020)

It is a short passage, covered in decaying plaster, leading to, apparently, another blank wall.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 31, 2020)

Umbril puts one sword away and goes inside , removing cobwebs and other nasties with the blade. Once at the wall he looks around trying to spot how to open it. 

Ooc: feel free to roll appropriate skill. If he doesn't see anything he will lean strongly into the wall, pushing outward


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 31, 2020)

"Maybe there's some other lever on the statue?" Terry muses.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 1, 2020)

*OOC:*



Umbril Investigation: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
 You can tell that there is a mechanism to move the far wall but can find no way to activate it.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 2, 2020)

"I cannot seem to make it open."
Umbril retreats from the passage.
"Maybe someone can do better?"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 2, 2020)

*"Keep looking!"* Bimpnott calls out, then moves the griffons paw back to its original position. Perhaps that locks up Umbril, but who knows, perhaps the other end opens up?

If not, the firbolg quickly opens the first door again.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bimpontt manipulates the Griffons paw, and the nearer door moves shut again.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 2, 2020)

Terry tries to see if the other side opens as this side closes before the door obstructs her view.

Perception: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 2, 2020)

Umbril remains in the dark cursing at the monk as he leaves him trapped in the small corridor. However, his darkvision, adapted to the gloom of the Raven Queens halls kicks in almost immediately and he looks again at both sides, both doors in the passage.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 3, 2020)

Terry peers through the wall / door and, just as the near door is about to close, you can see the far floor / wall just begin to move.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 3, 2020)

"It seems like the door on the other side opens and this one closes," Terry says. "So someone must stay here and close this door so the others can go through and then, hopefully, they can find the way to open the other side so the person left behind can rejoin them. Reopen our side and those of us going into the unknown can wait in the passageway."


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 3, 2020)

Bimpnott frowns as he tries to process Terry's words.

*"So I open the door again?"* and the firbolg once more moves the griffon's paw.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 3, 2020)

Umbril goes through the new opening, but leaves his echo behind in the passage, just in case he needs to return.

EDIT: clarified that Umbril goes through the door at the far end of the corridor @jmucchiello @mips42


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 3, 2020)

"Can that open the door from the other side?" Terry asks pointing at the echo. "If so, we can all remain here."


----------



## mips42 (Nov 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Umbril



you just manage to sneak through the far doorway as t is closing and exit out into a largish room. It seems empty except, just on this side of the stairway bulge, you can just see a small object on the floor.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 4, 2020)

Spoiler: DM



@mips42 
Umbril looks carefully around and focuses on the object. If it seems unconnected to anything (i.e. it is not obviously a lever of some kind) he gently prods it with the tip of his sword. If there is no reaction (or something obviously amiss, such as blood stain or similar) he takes it in hand.

OOC: what is it?


----------



## mips42 (Nov 4, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> Spoiler: DM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: umbrul



At first glance, it just appears to be a small lump of trash bu, as you approach closer, you realize it is a child's doll. It looks identical to the one you previously saw in the entryway. Poking it with a stick does nothing.[/spouler]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2020)

Spoiler: DM



Umbril takes the doll in free hand and looks around. 
"I wonder who's beautiful doll this is then? No one is around."

He then looks for the way to open the door for the rest of the group.

OOC: assuming nothing happens ofcourse


----------



## mips42 (Nov 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Umbril



You lean down to pick up the doll and, as you do, the head slowly begins to tun creepily, revealing a wicked grin. In a flash, you feel a sharp pain in your hand. Reflexive;y you drop the doll and, as soon as it touches the ground, _it scurries around the curved portion of the wall and out of sight._
[ooc} 21 to hit, 11 damage. Reflex save was a 9[/ooc]


----------



## mips42 (Nov 5, 2020)

On the other side of the passage, Binpnott again manipulates the griffon paw and, again, the near wall opens, revealing the passageway.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 5, 2020)

"Let's all wait in here to see if he manages to open the other side." Terry says.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2020)

Spoiler: DM



Umbril hisses at the...creature?...reflexively swiping the sword in a wide circle in front of him. He doesn't chase it, however. He continues looking for a way to open the way for his friends.

@mips42 opportunity attack?

Opportunity attack; damage: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## mips42 (Nov 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Umbril



Your sword barely misses the Tiny thing as it runs around the stairwell bulge. Here by the hidden door, you see no evidence of a mechanism that would open the door from this side.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2020)

How about opening the portculis and/or other normal doors in the general direction of the party?


----------



## mips42 (Nov 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Umbril



Searching around the room, you see no sign of the doll creature. looking on the walls on the other side of the stairwell bulge, you do find a small lever that is, as near as you can tell, approximately opposite of where the griffon statue would be. Moving the lever causes the door on your side of the passage to open.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 8, 2020)

In the main foyer, after a minute or tow, the door on your side of the passage closes.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 9, 2020)

Terry (was in the passageway) takes astep into the room, past the sliding door, with Umbril. "Where are you?" she half-whispers.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2020)

Umbril turns toward the sound
"Watch out, there are some biting dolls." he shows his bleeding hand.
"I cannot find the way to open the door from this side. I will keep the level forcefully down. If you would go and tell them to try to lower the griffon paw. But there must be normal access to the room."


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 9, 2020)

*OOC:*


I'm confused with all this back-and-forth about opening and closing both doors. Who's where?


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 9, 2020)

"You did open the door on this side. I was in the passageway," Terry says. "How did you open the door on this side?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 9, 2020)

"Huh? Where did everyone go?" Albrecht asks, as if awakening from a trance. He seems unaware of what's happening.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 10, 2020)

As he works it out, Albrecht guides Bimpnott through the secret corridor while others work the levers.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 11, 2020)

"Okay, we're all here together," Terry says. "What was this doll you mentioned?"


----------



## mips42 (Nov 11, 2020)

This oddly shaped room is essentially empty, other than some dust and cobwebs. There is a set of double doors as well as a single door in the south-east corner of the room.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 11, 2020)

*”There’s a doll?”* asks Bimpnott, somewhat surprised. *”Could it belong to the missing boy?”*


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 11, 2020)

"There was one. Evil. With big teeth." Umbril shows the wound on his hand.
"We should continue."


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 11, 2020)

Bimpnott is taken aback. 

*”You fought a doll? Where is it now?”*

The firbolg looks around the room. 

*”Do you think the boy is evil with big teeth, too?”*


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 11, 2020)

"The doll is of the house, not of the boy."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 11, 2020)

Albrecht doesn't know how the boy might have gone through this room, but he looks at the dust in any case -- any obvious footprints leading to one door or the other? If so, he tries that door. If not, then he starts with the single door. Does it open?


----------



## mips42 (Nov 12, 2020)

With a bit of persuasion, the door opens. This is a moderate sized room, maybe 20 feet square.
An old rotted wooden bed lies in shambles to the southern side of this room. There is an old desk, much in the same state as the bed, to the western side of the room with several piles of old parchment on it.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 12, 2020)

Bimpnott is a bit confused about the doll, but his time as a watchman has given him a reasonable poker face and he nods.

Then he looks past his friend Albrecht into the next room. Are there signs of recent activity, such as a boy moving through?


----------



## mips42 (Nov 13, 2020)

This room, much like most of the rest of the house, look like there has been no on through it in quite some time.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 13, 2020)

"Why is this whole area segregated from the rest of the house?" Albrecht wonders aloud. "And why does it have a portcullis going to the upper floor? This is not innocent; this house has been built for some questionable purpose."

He goes over and inspects the documents on the desk.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 13, 2020)

*OOC:*


 investigation check please


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 13, 2020)

Albrecht glances at the top paper, but finds the dust unsettling, and quickly looks away.









*OOC:*


Investigation 1d20+2=5. Ugh. Even if someone were helpinghim and he had advantage, his performance would be no more than average (1d20+2=11)


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 13, 2020)

"Why is a question you could ask about this entire house," Terry points out. "I don't think the boy came this way. Let's just check these double doors and move on."


----------



## mips42 (Nov 15, 2020)

Albrecht somehow manages to mix all the piles of parchment up and put them all back into completely different piles...
Terry opens the double doors to reveal a large open space, with three stone mannequins along the southern wall. These seem to have once been practice targets as behind them, large black blast marks dirty the wall with silhouettes. There is a large iron double door entry into the next room; the doors are blackened from fire.
Somewhere, behind you you hear a faint scrabbeling noise, as of small feet. But, when you look, you see nothing.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 16, 2020)

*"Target practice,"* Bimpnott says with a smile, remembering his own training in the city watch. The firbolg walks up to one of the targets and puts up his fists in a mock-fight.

Then his smile fades.

*"Why does this house need fight training?"* He nods to Terry, who seems to have come to (almost) the same conclusion but far quicker than he.

*"I'm sure this place has been used for criminal activities, and is possibly still home to fugitives from the law. If not the boy, maybe we can find them instead."*


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 16, 2020)

"Watch out for the explosions. Look at the wall markings. Magic is not to be trusted."
Umbril remains outside watching for the return of the doll. He has a score to settle.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 16, 2020)

"There are more doors over there," Terry says. "This room is empty. Let's keep moving."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 17, 2020)

Albrecht follows Terry, eyeing the target dummmies. (Are they burned, as if by spells? have holes as if from arrows?)


----------



## mips42 (Nov 18, 2020)

The figures are stone and blackened, as if from fire. There are cracks and bits missing, but no rel holes. it seems like they were for spell practice.
 The double-doors open to reveal a rectangular room. All four walls of this room are badly burnt. There is ash and rubble littered across the floor, mixed in amongst the remains of old burnt books from ages past. Faintly, in amongst the remains, can be seen the slightly hidden piles of humanoid skeletons. The only thing that seems intact and whole in this room is a leather cloak draped over the half melted remains of a metal coat stand.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 18, 2020)

"Maybe the family hid sorcerous daughter? That couldn't quite learn control needed?" suggests Umbril. But he still remains near the door, going so far as to hold his foot against one door wing so they don't get trapped. And so he can see the hallway. His echo stands in the middle of the door to the small room facing the hall.

OOC: Umbril cannot see from echo eyes, but he can make OA with echo if Umbril sees something moving.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 18, 2020)

Albrecht walks past Umbril into the room towards the cloak. 

"If so, the child wasn't trapped here. Once, this would have been nice furnishings."

He approaches the cloak. If it looks safe, he takes it off the post.









*OOC:*


Investigation 1d20+2=12.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 18, 2020)

"I didn't mean trapped as in abandoned. They obviously cared enough to build all this. She just  couldn't get out by herself."


----------



## mips42 (Nov 19, 2020)

Albrecht move into the room, approaches and grabs the large, heavy cloak. As he does, is suddenly animates, revealing a pale underside and a mouthful of triangular, sharklike teeth. The creature quickly Lunges into the air.








*OOC:*


 Initiatives please and thank you.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 19, 2020)

*OOC:*


Glint, Albrecht's battleaxe of warning, means that he can't be surprised and that he has advantage on initiative: 1d20+2 (with advantage) = 9 (don't know if I did the roll right or not). Edit (in light of post below): 1d20+2=15.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Glint, Albrecht's battleaxe of warning, means that he can't be surprised and that he has advantage on initiative: 1d20+2 (with advantage) = 9 (don't know if I did the roll right or not)











*OOC:*


you need to write 2d20.HIGH(1) for advantage and 2d20.LOW(1) for disadvantage. You rolled only one dice so you get another one,


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 19, 2020)

"Always poking things that don't need to be poked," Terry says.

Initiative: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 19, 2020)

As soon as the cloak animates and attacks his friend, Bimpnott rushes forward.









*OOC:*


initiative: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19


----------



## mips42 (Nov 26, 2020)

Albrecht feels the slightest of tugs of warning from Glint as the cloak animates and lunges towards him.









*OOC:*


@Neurotic Still needs initiative.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 26, 2020)

Umbril hears the commotion and reacts instantly, he was already tense and went like a cocked crossbow.

He rushes in the room and cuts the thing with swords crossing across the main body.


OOC: Sorry, I thought it was only for those in the room.


Spoiler: Actions



Initiative: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23

Move: next to the thing

Action and bonus action attack: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7
 - 1 hit for 7 slashing damage


----------



## mips42 (Nov 26, 2020)

Umbril, hearing the commotion, rushes to see what is happening. Seeing the cloak animate and Albrecht just get Glint in front of a attack, moves into range with the Cloaker and attacks.
One slash goes wide but the other connects!

The cloaker glides smoothly through the air, only briefly discouraged by the bite from Umbrils' sword. Seeing a new threat appear, the creature attempts to *Bite* Umbril. The creatures sharp teeth are able to find purchase on Umbril and, it uses that purchase to attach itself TO Umbril and begins attempting to wrap itself around him. At the same time, the creature lashes out with its' whip-like *Tail* at Albrecht, attempting to keep him at bay. The tail snaps across Albrechts weathered cheek, leaving a nasty welt and drawing a bit of blood.









*OOC:*


 Bite attack d20+6 [16]+6=22, 10 Piercing damage _and if the target is Large or smaller, the cloaker attaches to it.
_Tail attack d20+6 913]+6=19, 7 Slashing damage
A creature, including the target, can take its action to detach the cloaker by succeeding on a DC 16 Strength check. 
@jmucchiello Terry is up


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 26, 2020)

Terry moves into the room (two squares down, three square right) and launches a sacred flame at the creature.

(DC 15 Dex Save, radiant damage: 1D8 = [7] = 7)


----------



## mips42 (Nov 27, 2020)

The cloaker manages to whip its mantle out of the way of Terrys spell.









*OOC:*


 d20+2 [20]+2=22. Waste of a perfectly good crit. :/
@JustinCase Bimpnott is up


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 27, 2020)

Bimpnott slashes across the cloak creature with his sword and kicks the thing with his left foot to boot.

He hopes this doesn't harm Umbril, but there is no time to dwell on that right now.









*OOC:*


Swortsword: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
Damage: 1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9 slashing
Bonus action: Unarmed strike (Martial Arts): 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
Damage: 1D4+5 = [1]+5 = 6 bludgeoning


----------



## mips42 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bimpnott lashes out with Sword and boot, both connecting.









*OOC:*




Spoiler: Umbril



You take 7 damage.
 Damage Transfer. While attached to a creature, the cloaker takes only half the damage dealt to it (rounded down). and that creature takes the other half.


@Kobold Stew Albrecht's turn


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2020)

Albrecht steps back from the cloaker -- a creature he has no name for -- when his axe begins to hum. The weight of the weapon's head swings back, and he carries the momentum as he swings it over his head and brings it down on the creature with both hands.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=15. If a hit, damage = 1d10+4=12 magical slashing.
Move: around the cloaker to allow others to approach if needed.
39 hp AC 16.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 29, 2020)

*OOC:*



*HP: 14/52 *@mips42 can I use Move action for Bonus action? I think I need second wind 
*AC: 18*







Umbril growls something form beneath the covering then something else again.


Spoiler: Netherese



"Serve me, wretch, and I'll let you live!"





Spoiler: Undercommon



"Serve me, wretch, and I'll let you live!"



The form under the cloaker wavers as if heat wave comes from somewhere beneath. Shadows rush in and the cloaker deflates as the form underneath melts into the shadows.

Umbril appears next to Albrecht and across from Bimpnott and immediately slashes at the creature.



Spoiler: Actions



Bonus: blessing of the Raven Queen teleport, Umbril has resistance to all damage for one turn

Action: Scimitar attack; advantage?, damage: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5



OOC: I would prefer to use echo teleport - but I forgot to move it last round so it expired (it ended up beyond 30')


----------



## mips42 (Dec 3, 2020)

Albrechts attack just misses the Cloaker as Umbil attempts to get free of the thing. Then, Umbrils form slowly turns to a dark mist and re-forms next to Albrecht and slashes at the creature, but also misses.

The Cloaker, suddenly attached to nothing, soars up near the ceiling and emits a low, sorrowful *Moan.*









*OOC:*


Each creature within 60 feet of the cloaker that can hear its moan and that isn't an aberration must succeed on a DC 15 Wisdom saving throw or become frightened until the end of the cloaker's next turn.
@jmucchiello it is *Terry*'s turn again.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 3, 2020)

*OOC:*


Fear check for Albrecht 1d20+1=17 vs. DC 15. PASS.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 3, 2020)

Terry doesn't find the moan the least bit unpleasant. She send a radiant bolt of fire at the creature. It attempts to dodge.

Wisdom Save DC 15: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24
Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [4] = 4


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2020)

*OOC:*


Rolled with advantage because of fey ancestry (just in case it is enchantment) - but first roll is natural 20! 
Save vs Fear DC 15: 1D20-1 = [20]-1 = 19; 1D20-1 = [14]-1 = 13







Umbril grins at the creature
"There are much more frightening things in the Queens Realm than you."








*OOC:*


Repeat it in Elven, Undercommon and Netherese


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 3, 2020)

His breath stops for a split second as the creature moans and Bimpnott sees again the terrible hag that once caught him, deep in the woods, before the firbolg realizes that it is not, in fact, that hideous creature before him. It's just a cloak thing.

His eyes narrow as he gets a bit angry at the creature for startling him so.









*OOC:*


Wisdom ST Bimpnott: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19 (saved)


----------



## mips42 (Dec 11, 2020)

*OOC:*


@JustinCase Bimpnotts turn


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 11, 2020)

(The cloaker doesn't go again? It hasn't gone since my last attack.)


----------



## mips42 (Dec 15, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Duely noted and applied. @JustinCase it is your turn


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 15, 2020)

*"Running from the law is a crime,"* Bimpnott intones with poorly-conceiled anger as he sees the creature attempt to fly towards the ceiling. The giant-kin reaches out and grabs the thing with a massive hand, trying to hold it down.









*OOC:*


Grapple attempt! Opposed Athletics (or Acrobatics) checks again. 

Bimpnott Athletics: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22


----------



## mips42 (Dec 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Although not _Rules as Written_, I am granting the Cloaker advantage as it is one size larger AND difficult to grasp AND, at the moment, actively trying to stay out of range. 
_: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
 and he still managed it.

 Okay, Bimp, you are now HOLDING a cloaker. Good luck.
@Kobold Stew it is your turn


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 17, 2020)

The cloaker's scream still echoing in his ears, Albrecht sees Bimpnott rushing in to grab the monstrosity. 

_He always will play the hero_, says Albrecht the old adversary. _Reliable_.

The beast can't move, but that doesn't make it easier to hit. Now Albrecht swings his axe and has to try to avoid Bimpnott as he does.

The razor sharp blade seems to peel the skin of the unwholesome creature.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=23 If a hit, damage - 1d10+4=10 magical slashing.
39hp, AC16.


----------



## mips42 (Dec 19, 2020)

*OOC:*




Spoiler: Bimpnott



@JustinCase Bimpnott takes 11HP damage


 @Neurotic It is your turn.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 21, 2020)

*"Ouch,"* Bimpnott says softly. The firbolg looks frail suddenly, as if his wounds from the woods outside are suddenly catching up with him.









*OOC:*




Spoiler: mips42



Did Bimpnott get hit by an ally or did the cloaker bite him?



Re-reading the whole thread, I discovered that Bimpnott's hitpoints are a lot lower than I thought. Currently he has 2 hp...

HP: 2/27


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2020)

OOC: I didn't forget, just busy. Will post tonight


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2020)

Umbril cuts at the monster, his blades whistling. The closer to Bimpnott makes too tight a swing due to his companion's proximity, but the other cuts well.



Spoiler: Actions



Action; Bonus action: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## mips42 (Dec 22, 2020)

*OOC:*




Spoiler: Bimpnott



you take 3 damage. I believe this takes you to 0. Until you receive healing or are stabilized, make death saves on your turn. 10 or higher, you succeed. Otherwise, you fail.









Umbrils' strike finds the Cloaker in Bimpnotts' arms but, as soon as it does, the firbolg releases the creature and slumps to the floor, unconscious.
The Cloaker quickly soars to the newest attacker, seemingly more intent on eliminating threats than anything else at the moment. The creature manages to bite Umbril and attaches itself to him again.









*OOC:*


*Bite: *
_: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
 *10 damage.* 
*Tail:*
_: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8

@jmucchiello it is your turn


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 22, 2020)

Terry once again sends a sacred flame at the creature.

Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [2] = 2


----------



## mips42 (Dec 23, 2020)

*OOC:*


 [12]+2=14 the sacred flame hits 



Spoiler: Umbril



You take 1 damage


 @JustinCase it is your turn


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 24, 2020)

Bimpnott lies on the floor, very still...









*OOC:*




Spoiler



Bimpnott death save: 1D20 = [8] = 8

Death saves succeeded: 0/3
Death saves failed: 1/3


----------



## mips42 (Dec 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


@Kobold Stew it is your turn.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 25, 2020)

"Come on, lad, get up!" calls Albrecht to Bimpnott lying on the floor next to him. "Here let me help you."

And as he grabs the firbolg under the shoulder, Bimpnott stands on his own two feet.









*OOC:*


Cure wounds, using a second-level slot. I'll let you roll, @JustinCase: gain 2d8-1 hp.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 25, 2020)

*”Wha—“* Bimpnott mutters as he suddenly finds himself awake and upright, next to his friend Albrecht. 









*OOC:*


Cure wounds: 2D8-1 = [2, 5]-1 = 6

So at 6 hp now.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 28, 2020)

Umbril finally finds his rhythm and slices the monster twice



Spoiler: Actions



Action and bonus action attacks - 15 slashing damage
Attack; damage: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## mips42 (Jan 1, 2021)

*OOC:*


@Neurotic , the creature has attached itself to you, somewhat like a leech. I'm not sure how attacking it with swords would work, unless your Shadow is attacking...


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 1, 2021)

*OOC:*


If Echo attacks I take half the damage, right? Is there a way to get it off me without committing suicide?

EDIT: just go for it. We need rest anyhow and Umbril isn't the brightest bulb in the house  

Second Wind: 1D10+4 = [1]+4 = 5 - with Action Surge
11/52HP


----------



## mips42 (Jan 1, 2021)

Umbril slashes at the creature attached to him and hits, but is unable to detach it.
The Cloaker continues to bite at him. It is difficult to tell the results of the bite, but the Cloakers tail also whips and strikes Umbril, who also drops to the floor.








*OOC:*


 Umbril, you take half damage on your own strikes either way due to the CLoakers Damage Transfer. You could have tried to remove the thing with a opposed strength check. 7 damage to Umbril.
*Bite: *25=[19]+6*  Damage: *10 and the cloaker attaches to the target's head, and the target is blinded and unable to breathe while the cloaker is attached. A creature can hold its breath for a number of minutes equal to 1 + its Constitution modifier (minimum of 30 seconds).
*Tail:* 26=[20] + 6  *Damage: 11*
Even with Action Surge I believe that drops Umbril.

@jmucchiello it is your turn.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 1, 2021)

"We just have to leave no stone unturned," Terry says. [As a bonus action] She casts healing word on Umbril, who regains 7 hp. She then presents her holy symbol and a light shines around her shedding dim light within 30 ft of her. When a creature ends its turn within the twilight she sheds, she can grant that person 1d8 temporary hp or remove a condition such as fear or charm.









*OOC:*


Healing Word: 1D4+5 = [2]+5 = 7
Just assume Terry will be doing the temporary hp effect on each party member at the end of their turns. I'll roll some d8s here to facilitate that.
Twilight Sanctuary (Channel divinity power):
1D8 = [4] = 4 <-- Terry
1D8 = [4] = 4 <-- Bimpnott
1D8 = [5] = 5
1D8 = [8] = 8
1D8 = [3] = 3
1D8 = [4] = 4
Terry AC 20, hp 20/20 temp 4/4, PP 18, PI 9, spells 2/4 3/3, channel 0/1


----------



## mips42 (Jan 3, 2021)

*OOC:*


@JustinCase your turn


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 4, 2021)

*"When we hurt it, we hurt Umbril,"* Bimpnott notes, having experienced that same effect firsthand.

Awkwardly, the firbolg tries to hit the creature without harming any of his allies.









*OOC:*


I was going to attack with non-lethal damage, but it seems there's no such thing in 5e. There is, however, the option of knocking it out when it reaches 0 hp, but that defeats the purpose of trying not to harm Umbril...

shortsword: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9 damage
Unarmed strike as a bonus action (Martial Arts): 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 damage

And Bimpnott takes that next roll of 4 temporary hitpoints, please.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 4, 2021)

*OOC:*




Spoiler: Umbril



you take 8 damage. If your HP reaches -52, you are Dead. When it gets to be your turn, if you are at 0HP or lower, please make a Death Save.


@Kobold Stew it is your turn.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 4, 2021)

*OOC:*


There is to non-lethal damage in 5E:

KNOCKING A CREATURE OUT
Sometimes an attacker wants to incapacitate a foe,
rather than deal a killing blow. When an attacker
reduces a creature to 0 hit points with a melee attack,
the attacker can knock the creature out. The attacker
can make this choice the instant the damage is dealt.
The creature falls unconscious and is stable.

Also there are no negative hit points in 5E. Once you reach 0 you stay there. When Terry cast Healing Word on Umbril he immediately woke up at 7 hp.

If the 9 hp fully goes through to Umbril, he goes back to 0. Makes a death save. And then immediately wakes up with 5 hp from Terry's twilight sanctuary effect. This erases all death save successes and failures.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 4, 2021)

*OOC:*


 True, but there IS the _idea_ of negative HP. 
"Instant Death PHB p197 
Massive damage can kill you instantly. When damage reduces you to 0 hit points and there is damage remaining, you die if the remaining damage equals or exceeds your hit point maximum.
For example, a cleric with a maximum of 12 hit points currently has 6 hit points. If they take 18 damage from an attack, they are reduced to 0 hit points, but 12 damage remains. Because the remaining damage equals the hit point maximum, the cleric dies.". 
Also PHB "If you have 0 hit points, receiving temporary hit points doesn't restore you to consciousness or stabilize you."


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 4, 2021)

*OOC:*


Yes, but you implied you were keeping track of the negative hp. There's no doing that in 5E, you are not killed outright, the excess damage is just ignored. I messed up the temp hp thing. But he still has them and if he loses them before automatically failing a death save.

And he only takes half the damage from Bimpnott's strike so he should still be awake with 2 hp.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 5, 2021)

Albrecht hears the conversation around him, and tries to grab the creature by its tail and pull it off Umbril.
"Like tearin' of a bandage when it's scabbed over," he explains.









*OOC:*


Strength check (as in IC440?). Str 18, so 1d20+4=21.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 5, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes, but you implied you were keeping track of the negative hp. There's no doing that in 5E, you are not killed outright, the excess damage is just ignored. I messed up the temp hp thing. But he still has them and if he loses them before automatically failing a death save.
> ...



-1hp actualy since Bimpnott hits 2x4 damage


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 10, 2021)

Umbril is down and smothered by the monster, but its hide is rent by warriors blade enough so he can breathe. And keeps him tight enough so he's not bleeding too bad.

Death save: 1D20 = [16] = 16


----------



## mips42 (Jan 17, 2021)

The cloaker releases Umbril and, again launches into the air of the room. Then, suddenly, there are Four! swirling and swooping near the ceiling making it nearly impossible to determine which one might be the original.
 The swarm of cloakers then move over the group towards the open doors.








*OOC:*


 Terry, Albrecht and Bimpnott all may take a Opportunity Attack. If you choose to, please also roll a 1d4 to try to attack the Main cloaker.
 After Opportunity attacks, it is @jmucciello turn.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 17, 2021)

Opportunity attack, damage, which target: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20 (should hit)
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11 (max damage, piercing)
1D4 = [3] = 3 (dang, probably not the real one)
(I'll do my action after the other opportunity attacks.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 17, 2021)

Albrecht tears off the cloaker and swings with his axe (it'll be one handed given what he's just done).









*OOC:*


Opp attack: 1d20+6=21. Damage= 1d8+4=11 magical slashing. Target is cloaker (#1 is the one he grabbed): 1d4=2.

EDIT in light of Neurotic's comment in 455. If so -- 1d3=1


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 17, 2021)

"We should step back! Stop them from escaping the room, but give them a bottleneck!"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 17, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> Albrecht tears off the cloaker and swings with his axe (it'll be one handed given what he's just done).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooc: isn't next roll d3 instead of d4?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 18, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Ooc: isn't next roll d3 instead of d4?



ooc: Technically that only matters if you roll a 4 on the d4 roll.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 18, 2021)

Bimpnott, startled, swings his shortsword at one of the cloakers and manages to hit it.









*OOC:*


Opportunity attack Bimpnott: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D4 = [2] = 2

Confused if I should change that d4 roll to a different one? If so, I think a d2: If applicable: 1D2 = [1] = 1


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> ooc: Technically that only matters if you roll a 4 on the d4 roll.



Not quite. The difference is 31.25 vs 33 percent. Probability with re-rolling ignoring 4s is 5 out of 16 instead of 5 out of 15. Minor, but non-zero difference. 

For roll 1d2 vc 1d3 it is 13 out od 27 instead of 13 in 26.

Might be a bit closer in infinity of rolls, but first two steps are close enough.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 21, 2021)

Terry swings at eh cloud of monsters as they swarm overhead, peircing right through one and _poof_ it is gone.
Albrrecht also swings his ax through the remaining clump and _poof_ another is gone.
Bimpnott thrusts his sword at the remaining two and, this time, manages to hit something!
The remaining two, one real, one a phantom, soar out the doors that led to this room.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 25, 2021)

"Enough of these creatures" says Albrecht as they float by. "We'll make a raincoat out of it's hide when we're done."

He turns around and swings his axe... only to encounter.... 









*OOC:*


Move into the room (past at least the first of the target dummies) and swing. 
Attack vs. 1d4=4 (I know there's only 2, but I figured this was easiest). Yay. 1d20+6=13. If a hit, damage = 1d10+4=12 magical slashing.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 25, 2021)

As the thing raises from Umbril losening its pressure on his body, Umbril takes a deep shuddering breath...and opens his eyes.



Spoiler: Actions



Free: Death save: 1D20 = [20] = 20
@mips42 if I can do full set of actions please roll for the attack: 
bonus: manifest echo next to the creature
standard: +6 / 1d6+4


----------



## mips42 (Jan 26, 2021)

*OOC:*


@jmucchiello You were first after opportunity attacks. what do you want to do?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 26, 2021)

(ooc: Oh, missed that.)

Terry casts sacred flame at the cloaker. (Dex Save DC 15 or radiant damage: 1D8 = [8] = 8)


----------



## mips42 (Jan 27, 2021)

Terry moves just so she can see through the door and calls forth a bright yellow divine fire, which the cloaker fails to avoid and _poof_ the last of the Phantoms disappears.








*OOC:*


@JustinCase it is Bimpnotts turn


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 27, 2021)

*”Sir! Err... ma’am?”* Bimpnott hesitates as he tries to command the cloaker. 

*”Please do not resist your arrest!”*

He rushes over and tries to arrest what he feels is a suspect in this lost-person case in the way he knows best. Violently. 

First the firbolg swings his sword at the creature, then he follows up with a fist. 









*OOC:*


Move up to the cloaker, then attack:

Shortsword: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6 damage

Unarmed (bonus action): 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8 damage


----------



## mips42 (Feb 1, 2021)

Despite his best attempts, Bimpnott is not able to connect with the creature.








*OOC:*


sorry for delays, it's been a bit of a excrement show here. :/ 
@Kobold Stew Albrecht is up.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 1, 2021)

*OOC:*


See Post 460? Or has that already been counted?


----------



## mips42 (Feb 1, 2021)

Albrecht moves through the doors and swings his ax at the creature but is unable to do any damage.








*OOC:*


 I wasnt sure if you wanted to keep that.
@Neurotic it is Umbrils turn. I believe you have 1 hp after your crit success death save.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2021)

Umbril gets up, still groggy from the experience.
He calls back his echo next to the cloaker. It swings at the monster, but since it appeared in the air with Umbril still being dazed, it was already falling when it took a swing.




Spoiler: Actions



Move: get up and move somewhere with line of sight
Bonus: Echo summon
Action: Echo attack vs cloaker; slash damage: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## mips42 (Feb 1, 2021)

With a slight crackle of energy, Umbrils Echo rises from the floor of the chamber next to the Cloaker and swings at it, slicing a small chunk out of one of its' wings.
 The cloaker, now seeming more interested in getting away than anything, lashes a tail out at Umbrils' echo and bites at Bimpnott.








*OOC:*


*Tail *[17] +6 = *23 to hit, 8 damage* to Umbrils echo. *BIte* [12] +6 =*18 to hit on Bimpnott, 8 damage.* I believe this dispells the echo.
@jmucchiello Terry is up


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 1, 2021)

Terry sends more flame at the cloaker. Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [4] = 4


----------



## mips42 (Feb 3, 2021)

Golden fire erupts again but the cloaker again dodges.








*OOC:*


 17 dex save. @JustinCase, Bimpnott turn.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 3, 2021)

OOC: Shifty bugger


----------



## mips42 (Feb 7, 2021)

Bimpnott again tries to grapple the creature but it deftly evades the Firbolgs grasp.








*OOC:*


 [5]+7=12 Miss. @Kobold Stew Albrecht is up


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 7, 2021)

"Enough," curses the dwarf, as he shifts the axe in his hand, and hoists it up from between his legs, hoping to catch the cloaker unawares. He does this, conscious that if he misses his axe might well sail past his face and back over his head. 

He connects. 









*OOC:*


Attack. 1d20+6= 20; damage = 1d10+4=8 magical slashing.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albrecht heaves his ax high and connects with the creature. it is looking quite hurt.








*OOC:*


Stupid passwords and stupid me forgetting them. Grumble Grumble Grumble.
@Neurotic it is Umbrils' turn.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 15, 2021)

Barely concious, but aware enough to direct the echo, Umbril gives his instructions and swings is swords.

Echo obediently mirrors the moves and cuts into the beast.



Spoiler: Actions



Bonus action: Summon echo
Action: 10 slashing damage
Attack; damage: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9

NOTE: if I have to re-summon to be able to attack - i.e. the cloaker is too high above to be hit by jumping up, take only the first attack
EDIT: just realized the thing dispelled the echo...so if AC 19 hits 10 slashing damage - use the other roll if advantage or something


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 15, 2021)

*OOC:*


Not my turn, but just wanted to say I'm back! Thanks for playing Bimpnott in my absence.



JustinCase said:


> So at 6 hp now.





mips42 said:


> *BIte* [12] +6 =*18 to hit on Bimpnott, 8 damage.*




So... er... Bimpnott is once again down.


----------



## mips42 (Feb 15, 2021)

Umbril double slashes into the body of the creature, leaving heavy slashes in the body and wings.

The Cloaker Disengages from the fight and flies towards the door to the north, bashing through and only a second later you hear a second second heavy smash. Then, nothing.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 15, 2021)

Albrecht goes to Bimpnott, and again helps him us. "That's right, lad," he says, "Buck up."









*OOC:*


Cure wounds, level 2: @JustinCase gain 2d8-1hp.







Once Bimpnott is on his feet, Albrecht follows the cloaker into the next room.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 16, 2021)

*OOC:*


Thanks!

HP: 2D8-1 = [6, 8]-1 = 13


----------



## mips42 (Feb 16, 2021)

Albrect walks cautiously to the broken door and peers inside. Inside this room are four faded black cloaks hanging on hooks. to the right, there is another door that sits slightly open.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 16, 2021)

Is one of the cloaks _bleeding_?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 16, 2021)

Umbril walks slowly behind Bimpnott, his echo following Albrecht. Seeing the cloaks, the echo slashes over the row catching them all with at least one blade.

The warrior warily looks behind and above them, just in case. And looks over tapestries in case the creature flattened itself across one of them.


Perception: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 16, 2021)

Terry follows third in the line headed to the next area.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 1, 2021)

Upon inspection, the cloaks are just that; old, threadbare cloaks. This seems like it might have been a assembly room if the manor was ever attacked.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 1, 2021)

Albrecht heads to the door that is slightly open. "That thing is not getting away."


----------



## mips42 (Mar 1, 2021)

This courtyard garden area is lined with shrubs and hedge bushes. There is no visible sign of the creature.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2021)

"We should return and bind the wounds. I got bitten pretty bad." Umbril says holding still his weapons at the ready


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 1, 2021)

"How wounded is everyone?" Terry asks.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 1, 2021)

"I'm fine. Just want to find that stupid thing" says Albrecht. Waving his axe and hoping it will give off some warning glow.









*OOC:*


39/39


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2021)

"I can barely stand."








*OOC:*


1 hp


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 1, 2021)

Terry finally sees Umbril, "Oh my," and casts healing word. "That should keep you going a bit. But maybe we should rest so you can recover more from those wounds."

Healing Word: 1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## mips42 (Mar 13, 2021)

You move out into the room with the targets and find a spot on the floor. Some jerky, a sip or two of small ale help the rigors of the battle but the feeling of this place, the malevolent essence is all around you.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 14, 2021)

(is this a rest?) 
While others rest, Albrecht remains on watch for the cloaker, cussing under his breath.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 15, 2021)

*OOC:*


 up to you guys. It seemed like a rest was called for but could be just a heal stop.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 16, 2021)

*OOC:*


I thought we were taking a short rest. Terry doesn't need one. But others might.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 16, 2021)

*"Let's take a moment of rest,"* Bimpnott suggests, feeling wary. The firbolg sits down and closes his eyes for a while.









*OOC:*


I'm in favor of a short rest, to regain hp and all of my abilities (ki points, firbolg magic, hidden step).

Spending an HD: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3 (  )

So Bimpnott is at 16/27 hp, 4/4 ki points, and all abilities regained.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2021)

Umbril binds his wounds, but he is nowhere near being ready. He takes some extra time to clean them properly, but even so, he moves stiffly with some noticeable discomfort.

OOC: 39/52 and no more HD



Spoiler: Healing rolls



Short rest recovery : 3D10+9+1D6 = [7, 2, 5]+9+[4] = 27
I hoped to "save" one of the HD
Short rest recovery: 1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10


----------



## mips42 (Mar 19, 2021)

It is a tense hour or so, but you are able to Sit and gather your wits and you feel better and, possibly, just a bit more prepared.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2021)

"So, what do we do now? Search for that monster? Or search for the little doll monster?" Umbril is still bloody even after careful application of bandages and some hasty stitching.
"I cannot live through one more of these. But it was hurt too, so maybe we're in the clearing of this forest, eh?"
Weird modification of the idiom, but he is after all some weird elf from some weird place.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 24, 2021)

"We do't want to be surprised by that creature again," says Albrecht, "but it has had time to recover as well. Our priority is the child. We want to check this place thoroughly, perhaps find a way upstairs, and we will deal with any troubles along the way."


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2021)

"We know the way upstairs. We don't know how to raise the portcullis." Terry says.

(OOC: If I remember right, it's been a while.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 25, 2021)

"Fair enough" says Albrecht, corrected.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> "We know the way upstairs. We don't know how to raise the portcullis." Terry says.
> 
> (OOC: If I remember right, it's been a while.)



"We didn't check all rooms behind the secrete passage, did we? I mean, that little thing had to go somewhere."


----------



## mips42 (Apr 5, 2021)

*OOC:*


 you have been in all the rooms this side of the secret passage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


and we still don't see how to raise the portcullis?


----------



## mips42 (Apr 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


 You haven't gone back yet. you're still in the large practice area, as far as I know.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 7, 2021)

"Let us return to the main area and look around. Going into the garden...I don't like it. We already fought that ghoulish thing outside. It seems there are enough horrors inside." Umbril says, but dutifully waits for the old bard to return.









*OOC:*


We have any unexplored area here?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 7, 2021)

"Agreed," says Albrecht. "If we see no indications the portcullis has been moved recently, perhaps we can check elsewhere for the lost child."


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 18, 2021)

"We that was a great rest," Terry says. "Let's go back to the place with the stairs and see if we missed anything there."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 18, 2021)

Albrecht follows Terry, keeping an eye out for a wounded cloaker as he does so.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 18, 2021)

The group collectively crawls up off the floor, goes back through the passage, through the tea room, and back to the room with the spiral staircase. The entire trip, you can feel... something watching. Keeping track of you and, more than once, you feel tyhe urge to turn and look behind you.
Arriving in the waiting room, the stairwell sits, open. Looking up, an ever-so-faint greenish light can be seen from the upper floor, looking down reveals no details.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 18, 2021)

"Well that's not concerning..." says Albrecht with ironic understatement. 

He looks to the front door, which he lodged open with a large rock. Is it still open? If so, he considers how he can use a rock to ensure they do't get trapped inside if they make their way upstairs.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 19, 2021)

The front door is just as you left it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 19, 2021)

"Shall we try to find another rock and position it so the gate can't close on us?" asks Albrecht. He'll start looking for something to ensure they are not trapped. If there was a mechanism they had triggered, Albrecht is not aware of it.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 19, 2021)

"It is like we are being invited. Why worry? Either we talk through this with the master of the house who may or may not be alive. Or we fight. As in any fight, we live or die. We are not at our best for sure, but...you know, it's like...do you want to _rest_ in this house?" Umbril is starting the ascent unless someone stops him


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 28, 2021)

"It would be nice to not spend the night in this horror house or the woods for that matter," Terry says following Umbrill up.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2021)

"Let's just say I'm cautious," says Albrecht, as he goes outside, and hauls another boulder in. "This should just take a minute, and it gives us some safety, I hope."


----------



## mips42 (Apr 30, 2021)

You slowly ascend the stairs and reach the second floor. A soft green glowing mist, slowly swirling at even the slightest movement,  hovers about an inch above the moldering rug that covers the floor as far as you can see. There is a hallway that goes North, one that goes West and a wider one that goes South.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 3, 2021)

Albrecht squeezes past and starts heading down the corridor to the north. His axe, Glint, is in his hands, giving off a glow that illuminates he walls. He does not shout out the lost boy's name at this time.


----------



## mips42 (May 3, 2021)

You follow the hall for about 15 feet to where it turns West. about 20 or so feet ahead you can see a closed door.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 3, 2021)

"Don't let him get to far away from us," Terry says, following after Albrecht.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 3, 2021)

"There's a door up here," Albrecht explains. "Hall appears empty."


----------



## Neurotic (May 3, 2021)

"There is one up ahead too. And another hall." adds Umbril "Come on up."

OOC: Where does the light come from?


----------



## mips42 (May 4, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "There is one up ahead too. And another hall." adds Umbril "Come on up."
> 
> OOC: Where does the light come from?











*OOC:*


 The green glow has no visible source, but seems to be slightly brighter towards the north corridor.


----------



## JustinCase (May 7, 2021)

Not being such a bright light himself, Bimpnott says, *"Which door do you think the boy is hiding behind?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 7, 2021)

Albrecht grumps. "No idea; don't know if he's even up here." He looks down a t the dust on the ground, in hopes of seein footprints, but whatever marks there were have already been obscured by the passage of this group.

"Let's try 'em all." and he heads to the door closest to him. Are there locks on these doors? keys sticking out of them? If there are no locks, he opens it up.










*OOC:*


Investigation of footprints: 1d20+2=5.
Heading to door at NE.


----------



## mips42 (May 7, 2021)

You move somewhat cautiously down the hallway, the green-lit mist swirling and eddying at every movement. Taking a quick look at the closed door, you see no lock or anything that looks like a locking mechanism.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 7, 2021)

Albrecht opens it.


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2021)

Umbril abandons the hall and comes after Albrecht putting his shadowy echo between them


----------



## jmucchiello (May 7, 2021)

Terry waits in the short corridor connecting the corridor the other are in opening a door and the corridor where the stairs are, watching the group's back.


----------



## mips42 (May 8, 2021)

The door is stubborn, but opens with a bit of force. Looking into the room you notice something that seems very unnatural, though not unexpected in a place such as this. It is a skeleton busy at work behind a writing desk, frantically writing notes in an translucent ethereal ledger book.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 8, 2021)

"An accountant, worked to death," says Albrecht under his breath. "Er, Excuse me. Have you seen a boy? One who's alive?" he asks. If there is no response, he'll pull the door shut and continue back.


----------



## JustinCase (May 8, 2021)

*”That’s.. not illegal,”* Bimpnott remarks after searching his memories of whether the dead are legally allowed to work and realizing there’s no relevant law. 

*”Does he pay taxes?”*


----------



## mips42 (May 8, 2021)

Spoiler: If you enter the room



The skeleton looks up at you with empty eye sockets, its jaw starts to move as a hauntingly high pitched voice says “ahh, you are here! He has been waiting for you!... You may proceed Advisor Gertrude!”
From behind, you feel something evil and dark trespass through your bodies, as the aspect of a dangerously beautiful woman with dark and deadly eyes walks straight through you, a smirk on her ghostly smile. She walks straight through the closed door and disappears, whilst the skeleton clerk goes back to his duties.





Spoiler: Not entering the room



The Skeleton ignores your question and continues working.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 9, 2021)

"Did you feel that?" asks Albrecht, as he has just stepped into the room. "That woman she..." He leaves the thought unfinished, and pursues the spectral form he sees (and only he? He isn't sure) to the next door.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 9, 2021)

*OOC:*


Did you go in? Did the door close while we were outside?


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 9, 2021)

*OOC:*


Albrecht stepped into the room. He didn't close a door.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 9, 2021)

*OOC:*


So the door closed on him? Did those of us in the hall see anything come through the closed door?


----------



## mips42 (May 9, 2021)

*OOC:*


 Mistake on my part not fully reading the pre-gen boxed text. the door is not closed and those in the hallyway saw The 'apparition' of the woman coalesce in the doorway, then move through as described.


----------



## Neurotic (May 18, 2021)

"Follow her, something is happening, we may get the idea about this. Spirits are fun!"

Umbril directs his own spectral self forward into the room, but he remains in the doorway preventing the door from closing.


----------



## mips42 (May 18, 2021)

Your Specter also sees the Skeleton working away at it's desk.


----------



## Neurotic (May 18, 2021)

*OOC:*


Ah, I meant he follows the specter of the woman into the beyond. Sorry, it wasn't as clear as it was in my head 
At this level Umbril cannot see through its eyes, he remains 30' behind and follows if nothing happens before he would lose sight of the echo.

The echo can use my reaction to make an OA - in effect Umbril makes the attack from echo's space. It has no autonomous will.


----------



## mips42 (May 20, 2021)

the far door (the one that you did not enter through, is closed so as soon as the specter passes through, you can no longer see it.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 20, 2021)

*OOC:*


Hadn't even noticed there was a far door.







"Follow who? where?" Terry turns and heads toward the room.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 20, 2021)

Albrecht pursues the spectral form he sees to the next door.


----------



## JustinCase (May 20, 2021)

Bimpnott is visibly confused. 

*”It doesn’t have spirits,”* motioning to the undead at the desk. 

*”Water, maybe. But it looks parched.”*

He follows Albrecht.


----------



## mips42 (May 29, 2021)

Opening the door reveals another room, this one Wide and deep with a long bench on the north wall and a set of double doors on the south wall. In the soft, green glow you can just make out a carving on the doors but, from this angle, it's difficult to make out what it is. Otherwise,the room is bare.


----------



## JustinCase (May 29, 2021)

*”We’re not raiding the liquor room,”* Bimpnott says, trying to sound firm. But when he sees there are no drinks in this next room, the firbolg moves on

*”Boy?”* he calls out loudly, *”Are you there?”*


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 29, 2021)

"The house is playing games with us,"says Albrecht continuing on past the bench towards the double doors.

He looks at the carving.


----------



## mips42 (May 30, 2021)

As you look around the room, it appears empty at first, but within the blink of an eye, a small pretty girl, no more than 5 or 6, is suddenly sitting on the long bench that stretches the northern wall. She seems to be waiting patiently. The dark and deadly looking woman appears in the room, smiles at the child, and offers her a children’s doll. The girl smiles with joy as the woman evaporates. The child’s smile turns to pain and anguish as blood soaked stab wounds begin to appear on her silky white dress. She falls limp and tumbles to the floor before disappearing. You notice that the doll is left lying on the bench, a knife in its hand and a grin on its face.
A tree is carved upon the doors with leaves carved at the end of each branch, each saying the names of each general that had served and lived within the manor, including their years of servitude. The Generals names appear from the earliest at the top to those later further down. The last name on the tree says “General Oscar Montarthas”; there are no more.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 30, 2021)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 35/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Ins: 18/9; Spells: 3/4 3/3; Channel: 1/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5

Terry sends a sacred flame at the doll. Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [5] = 5


----------



## mips42 (May 30, 2021)

The tiny doll leaps up from the ground, easily dodging Terrys holy wrath.
Roll initiative...


----------



## JustinCase (May 31, 2021)

*"Hey,"* Bimpnott yells when he sees the doll jump up and away from the flame.

The old watchman brings up his fists immediately, and out of habit he yells, *"Stop, you're being arrested!"*

Then he hesitates.

*"What for?"* he asks Albrecht.









*OOC:*


Initiative Bimpnott: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16


----------



## Neurotic (May 31, 2021)

"Resisting arrest! Just do it!"

Init: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20


----------



## jmucchiello (May 31, 2021)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 35/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Ins: 18/9; Spells: 3/4 3/3; Channel: 1/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
_Initiative:_ 15

Initiative: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 31, 2021)

Albrecht turns, the light from his battleaxe Glint illuminating the small, horrible figure. Even still he is slow to respond.









*OOC:*


Initiative +2 (w. advantage): 8.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 1, 2021)

The tiny doll, smiles an evil looking smile and darts at Bimpnott, Knife and claw slashing. The knife slashes into the meat of Bimpnotts thigh, drawing blood. The dolls' claw rake his calf and leaves deep claw marks as well. The doll then Disengages and bolts back under the bench.


Spoiler



*Knife* 16+6=22 to hit, 12 damage
*Claw* 18+6=24 to hit, 8 damage
@Neurotic Umbril is up


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 1, 2021)

Umbril looks into the room, concentrating. Fade-out version of himself appears in the room and slashes under the bench.



Spoiler: Actions



Bonus: echo summon, SE of the doll
Action: Umbril echo attack vs the doll; damage: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22;1D6+4 = 6]+4 = 10


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 1, 2021)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 35/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Ins: 18/9; Spells: 3/4 3/3; Channel: 1/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
_Initiative:_ 15

Terry attempt to use sacred flame against the evil doll again. Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [2] = 2


----------



## mips42 (Jun 2, 2021)

Umbrils shadow strikes out at the tiny doll and slashes it, but the slash seems less effective than it otherwise might.
@JustinCase it is Bimpnotts turn.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 3, 2021)

Bimpnott thought he was ready for a tiny doll, but the sight of his own blood as the puppets blade cuts into his flesh is.. disturbing.

His eyes water, his focus is off as the giantkin sways on his feet, and then, slowly, collapses on the floor.









*OOC:*


Only had 17 hp, so down I go again.  

Death save: 1D20 = [19] = 19

0/27 hp, 4/4 ki points
Death saves succeeded: 1/3
Death saves failed: 0/3


----------



## mips42 (Jun 3, 2021)

The large firbolg slumps to the ground bleeding.
Terry sends another Sacred flame at the Doll and, agin, it jumps out of the way with sinister, playful laughter.
@Kobold Stew It is Albrechts turn


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 3, 2021)

"Bimpnott!" Albrecht growls, as the collapses to the ground. "I'll be with you in a sec," he says as his axe swings towards the dollike creature.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+7=14. If a hit damage = 1d10+4 = 11 magical slashing.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 4, 2021)

Albrechts ax bites into the doll and sends it spinning into the shadows of the bench.
Suddenly, the doll reappears, but behind the dwarf and lashes out with knife and claw again but both attacks miss the sturdy dwarf.
@Neurotic Umbril is up.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 4, 2021)

The echo knight looks through the door and focuses on his shadow. Swinging the swords in elegant dance and with the echo shadowing every move the doll is cut multiple times.

Unfortunately, its resistance to damage protects it for over half of the attack force.




Spoiler: Actions



Attack; Unleash incarnation attack; Off-hand attack:
Attack vs the doll; slashing damage: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17


slashing damage: 1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7

Da**ation, all odd numbers!


----------



## mips42 (Jun 9, 2021)

@jmucchiello Terrys' turn, you can no longer see the doll from where you are.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 9, 2021)

Terry crosses to the right side of Albrecht and again does a sacred flame at the doll.

Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [4] = 4


----------



## mips42 (Jun 10, 2021)

If you cross between Albrecht and Bimpnott, the doll will get a opportunity attack on you. do you still wish to do so?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 10, 2021)

Isn't the doll in the square just above albrecht? If so, Terry doesn't leave the doll threat area so no opportunity attack.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 10, 2021)

It's hard to tell, even on my end where the map is a lot larger. I'll give it to you.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 16, 2021)

Crossing into the room, Terry again calls forth the holy fire. This time, though, the doll is unable to dodge it and the fire singes it.
@Kobold Stew, Albrechts turn


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 16, 2021)

"Get that stupid creature," says Albrecht as he swings, but while he hits the bench, he is nowhere near the elusive creature.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 20, 2021)

The section of bench is no match for the dwarfs' ax and crumples to a heap. The doll darts out from under the bench, crosses in front of Albrechat and leaps at Terry! Its' tiny, clawed hand rakes across her thigh but the knife is deflected by armor
[Claw 23 to hit, 9 damage; Knife, 15 to hit [miss] @Neurotic Umbril is up.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 20, 2021)

*Terry* HP: 26/35


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 22, 2021)

Umbril positions his echo so that it flanks with Albrecht before slashing at the creature with both scimitars.

While the animated thing seems resistant to the cuts, each one still leaves a mark on its body.
"We need to end this quickly!"


Spoiler: Actions



Standard and bonus action attacks:
Full attack on the doll: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
Damage vs the doll: 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
Damage vs the doll: 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 22, 2021)

Bimpnott groans and spits up a bit of blood. The firbolg is still unconscious.









*OOC:*


Death save: 1D20 = [5] = 5

0/27 hp, 4/4 ki points
Death saves succeeded: 1/3
Death saves failed: 1/3


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 22, 2021)

*OOC:*


Poor Bimpnott.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 26, 2021)

[I have Bimp 1 success, 1 fail] @jmucchiello Terry is up


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 26, 2021)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 26/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 3/4 3/3; Channel: 1/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
_Initiative:_ 15

Terry rushes over to Bimp and casts spare the dying. She then pulls him away from the doll, interposing herself in case it tries to swing at Bimp.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2021)

@Kobold Stew Albrecths turn
@JustinCase wake up time?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 30, 2021)

Seeing Bimpnott being tended by Terry, Albrecht hefts his axe and again tries to bring it down upon this nuisance of a creature.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+7=26 (Hit!). Damage = 1d10+4=8 magical slashing.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 30, 2021)

*OOC:*




Neurotic said:


> @JustinCase wake up time?



Bimp has only been stabilized by Terry. Won't wake up without rest or healing.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2021)

*OOC:*


This thingy is frustrating







Umbril loses sight of the doll in all the confusion. The echo attacks, but he seems to be just guessing where the doll is as the scimitars whistle through the air cutting nothing more than the staleness of the air.



Spoiler: Actions



Action and Bonus action
Full attack on the doll: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## mips42 (Jul 3, 2021)

Swatted by Albrecht, the tiny menace skitters a few feet across the floor. Sensing the group trying to gang up on it, it Disengages from albrecht and scrambles in front of Terry, where it lashes out with claw and knife. Luckily, the attacks graze off of her armor and find no purchase.

[Umbril missed, Bimpnott is down so it is Terrys turn @jmucchiello ]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 3, 2021)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 26/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 3/4 3/3; Channel: 1/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
_Initiative:_ 15

Terry pulls Bimp to safety and then casts healing word on him.

Healing Word: 1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## mips42 (Jul 4, 2021)

[@Kobold Stew Albrfecht again


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 4, 2021)

Albrecht scowls at the small creature, ands swings again, his massive hands gripping Glint as he makes a mighty swing.

"Bimpnott! On your feet, lad! You can do this!"









*OOC:*


Move: as needed.
Attack: 1d20+7=22. Damage = 1d10+4=9.
Bonus: Give Inspiration die to *Bimpnott*: 1d6 to add to any attack, ability check, or save (to be used within 10 mins).


----------



## mips42 (Jul 5, 2021)

Again Albrecht swats the tiny creature. With a playfully sinister laugh, it slashes it's knife and claw back at the dwarf leaving nasty gashes in his calf and thigh.


Spoiler:  Attacks



knife 16+6=22, 10 pts damage, Claw 18+6=24, 10 pts damage.










*OOC:*


@Neurotic Umbril is up.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


Since we don't have another map, I rolled advantage separately. What a waste of an action surge 
I rolled on d20: 4, 5, 3...and even with advantage 9, 18, 9 so far under the average it isn't even funny, this place is cursed 







Umbril closes in to see better and moves his echo to more threatening position, trying to distract the little terror. His blades swish through the air in an intricate dance. But the elusive thing is too small in comparison to what he is used to fighting. Sighing, Umbril decided he needs to be there if for no other reason, but to block the creature from getting to Bimpnott and Terry.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: echo to flank, Umbril to the door to protect Terry and Bimp
Action and bonus action: 
Full attack vs doll: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
 - 15 and 24 if advantage
Action surge: 
Action surge: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
 - 15 if advantage

Advantage from flanking: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15


----------



## mips42 (Jul 15, 2021)

@JustinCase Bimpnott is up.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2021)

Bimpnott mutters to himself angrily as he is pulled to his feet. 

*”Stupid doll… blood… arrest it…”*

He moves straight for the tiny thing and starts beating and kicking at it with more fury than most have seen from him. 









*OOC:*


Move, then two unarmed attacks because of Martial Arts:
1D20+7+1D6 = [12]+7+[1] = 20
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7 damage
1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6 damage


----------



## mips42 (Jul 24, 2021)

Bimpnott Swipes at the tiny creature and manages to pummel is slightly.








*OOC:*


@jmucchiello Terry's turn 
I added Scimitars to the map for Umbril's shadow. hoefully this makes sense


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 24, 2021)

Terry swings and misses the doll with her rapier.

Rapier attack: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## mips42 (Jul 24, 2021)

@Kobold Stew Albrecht is up


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2021)

Albrecht swings once more at the tiny pest, "Come one, you rotten thing."

The glowing blade swings through the air, and the blow appears to glance off it.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+7=19. If a hit damage = 1d10+4=6 magical slashing.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 4, 2021)

Albrechts ax again smacks the tiny doll. With an Evil-looking smirk, It Disengages and bolts for the cover of the wooden bench, disappearing from sight.

@Neurotic it is Umbrils' turn.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2021)

Umbril rushes in, losing sight of the little beast. He bends down to catch sight of it keeping away from the bench. His shadow mimics the movement, but standing next to the bench.

If he catches sight of it within reach of either echo or himself he moves in position and attacks. One scimitar thunks into the bench while other adds another shallow cut to the monster body.

Full attack vs doll: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10; 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6;
1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24; 1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7

OOC: how 'hurt' does it look?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 4, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: how 'hurt' does it look?



OOC: we could all disengage and close the door!


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 4, 2021)

*OOC:*


Except that we need to rest soon and leaving it alive makes getting a rest less viable.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2021)

Umbril rushes in, his shadow mimicking his movements and both cautiously peer under the bench where the creature disappeared and...
Nothing.
No sign of it. There is nothing under the bench but a layer of dust and the ever-swirling green fog.








*OOC:*


 looks reasonably healthy but definitly showing "scars of battle"
@JustinCase What would Albrecht like to do?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2021)

*OOC:*


If it's Albrecht, then it's me.





 Albrecht is surprised the creature has vanished, and curses the creature. He knows there are doors, but his instinct is to pull apart the refuse in the corner with his glowing axe, to see if it's hiding in there.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 5, 2021)

Bimpnott is relieved the horrid little thing is not currently attacking him. His sense of law, however, makes it hard for him to leave it alone, and the very idea it could be coming back when they least expect it is unsettling...

*"Lock it up,"* he says after a few tense seconds, then clarifies, *"Lock the door behind us and alert the watch later. We're on a mission to save a boy."*


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2021)

@jmucchiello Terry, anything you'd like to do in this lull?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 5, 2021)

"Alert the watch?" Terry says. "What watch? Let's move on. There's no little boy in this room."


----------



## mips42 (Aug 6, 2021)

[jump scare] Seemingly from nowhere, the tiny monster leaps at Umbril from the very spot where he just looked and attacks!
The creature slashes into him with knife and claw, leaving bloody gashes from both.








*OOC:*


*Knife* 9[12]+6=18 to hit, 14 damage. *Claw* [19]+6= 25 to hit, 9 damage. using Shadow Blend changes its init, so, @Kobold Stew it is Albrecht turn.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2021)

The ugly bard has had enough of this fight, and so he releases his right hand from his axe and attempts to push the the creature to the ground. 









*OOC:*


Attack: attempt to shove prone. Athletics: 1d20+8=17 (to be opposed by Str (Athletics) or Dex (Acrobatics).
If successful others will have *advantage* on attacks.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 10, 2021)

The tiny creature just barely escapes Albrects meaty hands.








*OOC:*


 [14]+4=18 dex
@Neurotic Umbrils turn.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 10, 2021)

"Gah!!" Umbril almost falls down as he throws himself backward from the little menace. His form shimmers and fades while the pale image of him gains substance as he switches places with his double.

Swinging the blades, he tries once again to destroy the thing. 

Actions:
Mive: switch places with the echo 
Action: attack +6/1d6+4
Bonus: attack +6/1d6+4

@mips42 please roll for me, I'm on vacation and a little bit short on the screen space (mobile only). Thanks


----------



## mips42 (Aug 15, 2021)

*OOC:*


 Action [16]+6=22, 6+4=10
Bonus 7+6=13
@JustinCase Bimpnotts turn


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 16, 2021)

*"Everybody out,"* Bimpnott orders, while he himself attempts to grab the little monster. It's a slippery fellow, but perhaps this time the firbolg gets lucky.









*OOC:*


Grapple:
Attack roll to grab: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
Opposed grapple roll: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19

So if I hit (grab) with 24, the doll has to make an opposed Athletics or Acrobatics roll.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2021)

Finally, the big Firbolg is able to get a hand on, and hold onto, the vicious thing.
@jmucchiello Terrys' turn


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 20, 2021)

Terry cast sacred flame at the doll again. *"Are you sure you want us to leave?"*









*OOC:*


Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [7] = 7


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2021)

*"Err,"* Bimpnott hesitates, struggling to hold on to the doll, *"Maybe not."*


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2021)

"No giving up now! Hold it still!"
Umbril slashes at the thing in giants hands



Spoiler: Actions



Attack and Bonus action attack
Full attack vs doll: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7


In case of advantage: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24


Total: 
25 and 13 to hit
25 and 24 to hit (if advantage)

8 and 7 damage


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2021)

With the help of Bimpnott, Terrys sacred flame engulfs the thing.
The doll tries to wriggle out of Bimpnotts grasp.









*OOC:*


 Des save (i granted disadvantage due to Bimpnotts' Grapple. *Dex save* [8]+4=12.
Attempt to escape grapple [18]+6=24. @JustinCase


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Bimpnott curses as the slippery doll slips from his grasp. 









*OOC:*


Opposed grapple: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 26, 2021)

*OOC:*


Bad luck to go against a 24 when it had disadvantage!


----------



## mips42 (Aug 31, 2021)

The doll slips from Bimpnotts big hands to the ground, giving him a positively vile glare. 'No grabbing!"
@Kobold Stew Albrecht turn


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 31, 2021)

As the doll creature scrambles from Bimpnott's grasp, Albrecht swings his axe at it.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=17; if a hit damage = 1d10+4=12 magical slashing.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2021)

Albrechts ax connects with the doll, sending it tumbling a good three feet.

Umbril slashes at the skittering target and one of his blades manages to catch it.









*OOC:*


 Umbril posted out of init order so I kept the rolls and used when appropriate. @JustinCase it is your turn.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 16, 2021)

Bimpnott mutters to himself, angry at letting go of the evil puppet. He reaches for the doll again, hoping to regain control over the murderous creature.









*OOC:*


Attempt at grapple again:
Attack roll to grab: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
Opposed grapple roll: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22

Also, sorry for my absence. I was on holiday, like I said in the OOC thread. But I'm back.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 17, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Bimpnott mutters to himself, angry at letting go of the evil puppet. He reaches for the doll again, hoping to regain control over the murderous creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bimpnott grabs the doll again as it tries to wriggle out of his way.








*OOC:*


 no worries. hope it went well. @jmucchiello Terrys turn.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 17, 2021)

*OOC:*


This fight started May 30. Does the doll look damaged? How damaged?







*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 26/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 2/4 3/3; Channel: 1/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
_Initiative:_ 15

Terry tries another sacred flame.

Sacred Flame, Dex Save DC 15 or take radiant damage: 1D8 = [7] = 7


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2021)

*OOC:*


I will be mostly or fully offline 22.9 - 26.9 (Wed - Sun) next week. I will post on Tuesday full attack against the doll unless something changes


----------



## mips42 (Sep 19, 2021)

*OOC:*


@jmucchiello  Yes, the doll looks damaged. Whatever the opposite of a glass cannon is, this is what the doll is. It is hard to hit and hard to hurt but doesn't hit back really hard.
Dex save (with Disadvantage) [19]+4=23 *[12]+4=16* The doll somehow makes it's save.
Break grapple attempt (with Disadvantage) [15]+4=19 *[2]+4=6*. I will presume that the escape attempt fails.
@Kobold Stew it is your turn.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2021)

Albrecht is fed up -- this doll is more annoying than the fact of a lost child.

He swings and hits the foolish doll.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=23. damage = 1d10+4=13 magical slashing damage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 19, 2021)

*OOC:*


It's reached the point of being naughty word annoying. It's been 8 rounds. 8 round fights should be epic. This is not epic. I don't remember anything about what we doing before this fight started. I think we wanted to find somewhere to try a long rest. But this thing disappears and reappears so much I doubt we can assume anywhere is safe to rest.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> But this thing disappears and reappears so much I doubt we can assume anywhere is safe to rest.











*OOC:*


And therefore needs killing


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 20, 2021)

*OOC:*


Yes, it's just taking too long.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 23, 2021)

*OOC:*


@Kobold Stew "How Do You Want to Do this?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2021)

Albrecht's axe cleaves through the doll-like figure, causing splinters to fly across the room. But they are not splinters. Bones, sinews, and the cruel laugh of the  creature have burrowed into the ugly dwarf's brain, and he is furious with the trouble this creature has caused him and his companions. 

It falls silent, at the floor beneath their feet. A nuisance that had challenged them all. The room is still and quiet.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 24, 2021)

The Dolls' carcass, now not much more than torn bits of cloth and straw, falls to the floor , limp. As you sigh in relief, a warped figure, black, red, and twisted crawls out of the lump. Three burning red eyes peer at you briefly and then, with a sound somewhere between nails on a chalk board and metal being torn apart, the thing is torn to shreds and disappears in a thin wisp of oily black smoke.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 24, 2021)

"By the gods of Twilight! Are we still expecting to find this child alive in this house of horrors?" Terry says. "Because I don't see how that's possible."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2021)

"Surely if he did come in here, then we should pity him. For the child will be as dead as the rest of the inhabitants of this house."

Albrecht feels a draft, and begins to explore the pile of refuse in the corner of the room.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2021)

*"That was weird,"* Bimpnott states, simultaneously relieved the doll is gone and frightened by the warped three-eyed figure.

*"That boy can't be alive anymore if he went here,"* he agrees with Albrecht, remembering the many times he himself has now almost died in this place. *"If his body is here, we need to find it and give it a proper goodbye, however."*

His large eyes look around again, scared.

*"But maybe he's not here?"* Bimpnott says hopefully.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2021)

"We can hope," says Albrecht, not turning around.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 26, 2021)

The refuse pile in the corner is only the remains of a long bench, a portion of which Albrecht smashed earlier, stretches the northern wall of this extended waiting room. On the southern wall, two large oak doors stand closed. A tree is carved upon the door with leaves carved at the end of each branch, saying the names of each general that had served and lived within the manor, including their years of servitude. The Generals names appear from the earliest at the top to those later further down. The last name on the tree says “General Oscar Montarthas”; there are no more.
Now that you have a moment, you also find a small chest tucked under the bench.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2021)

*"Suppose we can take a short breather before continuing?"* Bimpnott suggests, looking weary.

He also points out the chest under the bench, but he is not getting near it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


How long ago is the last general's term of service?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2021)

Albrecht makes his axe glow, and uses it as a hook to pull the chest out from under the bench. He looks at it. Is there a lock mechanism? Does it look like it is easily smashed? He is a problem solver, looking for solutions.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 29, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How long ago is the last general's term of service?



It's difficult to see, the doors are old. Make an investigation check.\


			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Albrecht makes his axe glow, and uses it as a hook to pull the chest out from under the bench. He looks at it. Is there a lock mechanism? Does it look like it is easily smashed? He is a problem solver, looking for solutions.



There does not appear to be a lock but the chest is quite heavy. Make a strength check to move it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 29, 2021)

*OOC:*


Terry make an investigation check? LOL Of course she has +8 to Perception which is an 11 result.
Investigation Check: 1D20-2 = [3]-2 = 1


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 29, 2021)

mips42 said:


> There does not appear to be a lock but the chest is quite heavy. Make a strength check to move it.












*OOC:*


Str: 1d20+4=15


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 29, 2021)

Panting in the corner, Umbril finally pushes away from the wall.

"This doesn't seem like really safe place to rest. But maybe we can bandage our wounds before opening the door. We could also return down there and try to sleep. I don't know about you, but this has been a long day. Let me look at the chest, I had some experience with secret locks."

Str check aid; Investigation; Thieves tools: 1D20 = [12] = 12
1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9

OOC: I'm really starting to wonder about coyote roller - in all my games there was a string of really low rolls along the lines 2,2,3,2 then something a bit greater then here again low rolls.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 29, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Terry make an investigation check? LOL Of course she has +8 to Perception which is an 11 result.
> Investigation Check: 1D20-2 = [3]-2 = 1



Even with Albrechts ax glowing you are not able to make out the dates.


Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Str: 1d20+4=15



It's not easy but, with a little persistence, you are able to move the chest out from under the bench.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 29, 2021)

"We can open this when we're about to leave. My gramps once told me a chest this heavy might be used to seal some poison gas inside it. After that stupid doll, I don't want to take any risks."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2021)

*OOC:*


So...rest?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 10, 2021)

*OOC:*


 okay with me


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 10, 2021)

*OOC:*


Question isn't should we. The question is where?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2021)

"OK, so, let's rest here. Hopefully without interruption." Umbril pulls the parts of the smashed bench in one corner, starting to build a small barricade.
"We can be next to the wall. Please check the wall for more secret passages. Everyone should search, you never know what one sees or misses. Look both high and low since there are these little things running around."
Group investigation (aid another for ?): 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20


----------



## mips42 (Oct 20, 2021)

The bench was sturdily made but is now old and a bit dry. The bench itself is far too long to move against the door you entered through but the broken pieces can be used to nar the door that you entered through.
Umrbil, you do not see any secret doors, passages or anything that looks like another way in or out of the room except for the large wooden doors opposite the bench,
 As you settle in for a much-needed rest, the house is eerily quiet except for the occasional creek that yoiu presume is wind or the house settling.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2021)

After a quiet catnap against the door, Bimpnott gets up with a little more spring in his step.

*"We should have a plan,"* he states, reminded of the many times he has already gone down. *"Do we continue to search the house for the boy, or do we leave? And if we continue, do we keep going room by room?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 25, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> After a quiet catnap against the door, Bimpnott gets up with a little more spring in his step.
> 
> *"We should have a plan,"* he states, reminded of the many times he has already gone down. *"Do we continue to search the house for the boy, or do we leave? And if we continue, do we keep going room by room?"*



"Do you have better idea? I was looking for him earlier in the forest and this is the only thing found. Now, I'm not a skilled tracker, but the woods, there is something there that pushes you toward this house. I don't care if we find the boy alive or dead, but my take is that the house will not let us leave until we break whatever enchantment or curse is here. Or we die in which case we also don't leave...remember those shades at the entrance."
Umbril passes the hand over his face and grabs the helmet.
"We explore the house and try to piece together what happened here. Maybe then we can leave."

OOC: My understanding was we're taking long rest?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 30, 2021)

ooc: my understanding was short but let me know if I'm wrong


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 3, 2021)

*OOC:*


Obviously by now it's been a long rest.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 4, 2021)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I though short, but I'm fine either way. All of my abilities reset on a SR.







Bimpnott shrugs. 

*"Fine. Let's go then,"* he says simply, then starts clearing the way to the big doors they barricaded earlier.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 4, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I though short, but I'm fine either way. All of my abilities reset on a SR.
> ...



Not all, your HD doesn't


----------



## mips42 (Nov 5, 2021)

*OOC:*


 Forging ahead. Use whatever spells and such you want during your rest.






It's not easy resting in this place. the constant gloom, eerie light, and near-silence make for a unnerving experience and, despite your best efforts, it's starting to get to you.
Bimpnott stands and clears away the barricade in from of the door leading out into the rest of the house. where would you like to go?


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 5, 2021)

Terry spends 1 HD for healing. Hit Dice for healing: 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10

hp: 35/35


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2021)

mips42 said:


> It's not easy resting in this place. the constant gloom, eerie light, and near-silence make for a unnerving experience and, despite your best efforts, it's starting to get to you.











*OOC:*


 So it was a short rest?


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 5, 2021)

*OOC:*


That was my assumption. No spell recovery.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 5, 2021)

"Shall we try these two doors here? The tree carving looks inviting, and clearly took a lot of work for someone," suggests Albrecht. "I'd like to open this heavy chest to see what's in, but it's probably safer if I do so without everyone in this small area. Perhaps we can go through these doors, and if the room is clear, I'll come back and open this chest? I feel I am being extra cautious, but this is an odd place."


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2021)

Bimpnott nods, seeing the wisdom in clearing the room before potentially triggering a trap.

*"Be careful,"* he cautions his friend, and the firbolg opens the large door with the tree decorations.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bimpnott turns to the door and gives it a gentle push. The doors dont move. A harder shove. The doors move slightly but not enough to get through. You suspect they may be blocked from the other side.








*OOC:*


 Strength check if you'd like to try again.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 6, 2021)

Albrecht *helps* Bimpnott as he shoulders the door.

(advantage on the check? Alb. has 18 Str)


----------



## mips42 (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 8, 2021)

With the help of Albrecht, Bimpnott tries again to open the stuck door. The firbolgs powerful muscles strain as the giantkin tries with all his might to move not just the door, but whatever is behind it, too.









*OOC:*


Does the Powerful Build racial feature make any difference in this instance? _"You count as one size larger when determining carrying capacity and the weight you can *push*, drag or lift."_

Anyway, here's my Str roll with advantage:
2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [13, 2]+5 = 18


----------



## mips42 (Nov 8, 2021)

*OOC:*


 It does but, in his case, it does not matter.
@Neurotic @JustinCase @jmucchiello @Kobold Stew please roll a DC17 Strength saving Throw.
@


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 8, 2021)

*OOC:*


Albrecht strength save 1d20+4=12.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 8, 2021)

*OOC:*


Terry has no idea why she's making a str saving throw. But she succeeds.
Str save dc 17: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2021)

Strength save: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
 lol


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 9, 2021)

*OOC:*


Str save Bimpnott: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27


----------



## mips42 (Nov 11, 2021)

Bimpnott and Albrect put their shoulders to the door and, grudgingly it opens. As it does, a fierce gust of wing lashes out from the now open room as an intense, sickly green light pours out of the now open doorway. The wind howls and swirls, then manages to lift both Umbril and Albrecht off their feet and carry them into the glowing space. Terry and Bimpnott both make desperate grabs for their companions but the wind is too great. as they pass through the doorway, The doors slam shut again, separating the two party members.


Spoiler: Umbril and Albrecht



As soon as you hear the doors slam shut from behind, a great gust of wind blasts the room around you; sending dust, paper and curtains flying around the room. Piles of rotting corpses litter the creaky wooden floor. Then you see him, on the ceiling, a shell of a man, shriveled, tortured and used. His body and arms semi molded into the blackened muck that replicates a ceiling. Slimy black vines creep through his flesh pinning him to the ceiling, as the ends of the vines expand into drooling suckers that feed from his life force.
    A glow of green hue emanates from his chest where a green emerald spews out evil energies into the mansion, distributing the feed to all areas of the living building. The most potent looking of these green energies flows directly into a lifeless body slumped with its head flung back over a wooden chair.
 As yo look around, taking this all in, the body snaps its head back from over the chair and back into position. You recognise her from the apparitions of the manor. It is the dark advisor Gertrude. She grins wide and evil, then cackles a haunting laugh as her features grow long and haggard. Her skin turns midnight blue and her pupils turn the red of the 9 hells. She attacks!










*OOC:*


 initiative all. I don't seem to be able to share a pic with only some of you, here. Message?


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 11, 2021)

*OOC:*


Terry's Initiative: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15

We will all see the image eventually.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 11, 2021)

*OOC:*


Albrecht init: 1d20 (adv) + 2 = 14.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 11, 2021)

*OOC:*


Bimpnott initiative: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13

So Terry and Bimpnott are in the next room, while Umbril and Albrecht are still in the last one? The description combined with the strength saves got me confused a bit.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 11, 2021)

*OOC:*


Terry and Bimp made the strength saves and didn't have the wind lift them off their feet. Terry and Bimp are still in the "rest" room. Umbril and Albrecht were carried through the doors into the next room and then the doors slammed shut again.







"Hey, don't leave us here." Terry will attempt to open the doors.
Strength check: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 11, 2021)

Init: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6 Umbril really needs to work on his reflexes. Every strange event paralyzes him.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 12, 2021)

Instinctively, Bimpnott also reaches for the doors, helping Terry to reopen them. 

If they succeed, the firbolg will attempt to hold on to Albrecht and Umbril to prevent being seperated again.









*OOC:*


Aid Another on Terry's strength check, giving @jmucchiello advantage on the roll.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 12, 2021)

Advantage on strength check, prior total was 18: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22


"Thanks for the help, Bimp"


----------



## mips42 (Nov 13, 2021)

Gertrude throws her arms wide and black tendrils of magic reach out to the corpses littered around the room, causing 3 of them to jerk upright and rise as hideous ghouls!









*OOC:*


 Yes, Bimp and Terry made their saves and were left in the last room while Albrecht and Umbril were sucked into the room behind the doors with the tree on. 
@Kobold Stew Albrechts turn.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 14, 2021)

Albrecht steps up and swings at ghoul #7.









*OOC:*


Move 15'south (blo cking line of sight from where Gertrude is currently?).
Attack: 1d20+6=12. If a hit damage= 1d10+4=10.
Is the bed behind apparently movable? For next round, Albrecht might try to grab it or the matress and make a giant obstacle.
Cuttingwords ready (reaction).


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 15, 2021)

Umbryl moves back from the weird tendrils into the doors to try and open them. At the same time, he directs his echo at the location of the undead caster.
"Ghouls are dangerous, but she is probably more so."



Spoiler: Actions



Action and bonus action:
Attack vs Gertrude; slashing damage: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8


Free: interact: open the door


----------



## mips42 (Nov 16, 2021)

Albrecht steps up to on of the newly risen Ghouls, swings his ax and it bites into the rubbery, undead flesh. The undead thing turns towards the Dwarf, Snarling.
In the other room, Bimpnott and Terry again haul open the heavy doors and, again, the seemingly magical wind gust and attempts to haul them into the room
The ghoul next to Albrecht swipes at the dwarf, the claws finding purchase in the Dwarfs' tender flesh.
A second ghoul slides over next to Umbril and the ghoul bites at him, taking a nice chunk out of a forearm.
The third ghoul also moves next to umbril and slashes at him with its' claws, but misses badly.









*OOC:*


 Ghoul5 attack on Albrecht [18]+4=22 to hit, [3}+2=5 slashing damage. Ghoul6 bit attack [17]+2=19 to hit, [10]+2 damage. Ghoul7 slash attack: [2]+4=6.
@jmucchiello Terry and @JustinCase Bimpnott both strength saves unless you want to let the wind carry you in...
@Neurotic Umbril you are engaged; if you move without Disengaging, you will incur opportunity attacks.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 16, 2021)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 26/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 2/4 3/3; Channel: 1/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Strength Save: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7

Terry is swept into the room even though she knew the hard wind are coming. She pulls out her holy symbol. "Back into the shadows fell undead," she says as she turns undead. (Wis Save for all undead within 30 feet. DC 15.)


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 16, 2021)

*OOC:*


No move then and since the door opened by itself it is of no importance anymore.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 16, 2021)

Bimpnott reaches out for his companions, but as none of them are in reach, the firbolg lets the magical wind carry him inside.









*OOC:*


Forgoing my strength save.
Not sure if I get an action on this round, then?


----------



## mips42 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bimpnott and terry are swept from the entry room into what was one a fine bedroom and are confronted by the scene described earlier.
Umbrils Echo attacks and scores one hit on Gertrude.
Gertrude Disengages from the echo, Bares her claw-like hands and unleashes 3 bolts of Green-black energy. One flies to Umbrl, one to Albrecht and one to Terry








*OOC:*


 Order cleanup. Gertude casts Magic Missile (she does not attack the darkness), 3 targets; bolt 1: 4dmg, bolt 2: 5 damage, bolt 3: 5 damage.
I'll apply Terry's Turn Undead on her turn.
Turn Order:
Gertrude
*Albrecht* @Kobold Stew
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 24, 2021)

The ghouls claws take a slash at Albrecht's flesh, and he is unable to dislodge his axe easily. When he does, Albrecht tries to swing his axe at the creature in front of him, but the blade slips in his hand.










*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=7. Fumble. Ugh.
Total Damage taken: 5.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 25, 2021)

Terry raises her holy symbol "Back into the shadows fell undead,." As she does a wave of energy moves sluggishly through the morass of creatures. 
Hearing the name of the God, Gertrudde faces Terry "Clever girl," she hisses.








*OOC:*


 Ghoul 7 pass, Ghoul 6 FAIL, Ghoul 5 FAIL
Gertrude
Albrecht
Terry
*Bimpnott @JustinCase *
Ghouls
Umbril


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 25, 2021)

Terry calls out, "Don't attack that one or that one." She points to Ghouls 5 and 6, but not the one closest to Umbril and Bimpnott.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 25, 2021)

Quickly surveying the scene, Bimpnott frowns and reaches inside his ancestral magic. He promptly vanishes into thin air.

Suddenly appearing next to Gertrude a few seconds later, the firbolg grabs at the monstrous woman with a big hand, hoping to replicate the technique he used so effectively last time. 









*OOC:*


Bonus Action: Hidden Step (turn invisible 1/SR).
Move: Around the ghouls and the desk, ending movement next to Gertrude.
Action: Grapple attempt. I'm not sure if I get advantage on that roll (attacks by unseen attackers get advantage, but grapple replaces the Attack action), so I'll roll a plain Athletics roll, to be contested by the targets Athletics or Acrobatics roll: 
1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22


----------



## mips42 (Nov 30, 2021)

Bimpnott disappears from sight and reappears next to the Night Hag and wraps his meaty arms around her. She grins at him and, suddenly disappears and re-appears five feet away. "Bad boy, ' she snarls. "You should ask first."
The two ghouls that Terry managed to turn, move away towards the back of the chamber. The one that wasn't turned, moves up and slashes at the young cleric with one claw and Umbril with the other. The Claws bite deep into the yound lady and also into the Elf.








*OOC:*


 Grapple successful but Gertrude used Far Step as a reaction to teleport away. 
Ghoul 7 *Claw attack on Terry* [20]+4=24; CRIT Damage 13 points slashing damage. *Claw attack on Umbril* [18]+4=22; 9 damage.
Gertrude
Albrecht
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls
*Umbril @Neurotic *






*

*


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


Apologies for late response I was on a business trip. 







Umbril steps away from the tendrils and slashes at the ghoul next to him.
"Back to the grave!"



Spoiler: Actions



Move: NE, echo moves S, SW
Action:
Umbril attack vs ghoul; slashing damage: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16; 1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
if the attack drops the ghoul, echo attacks the hag otherwise repeat the attack
Bonus:
Umbril bonus attack; slashing damage: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25; 1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## mips42 (Dec 15, 2021)

Umbrils strikes find their mark on the hideous ghoul, but the creature continues to attempt to get to him.
Gertrude utters some vile-sounding words and more of the arranged corpses rise, this time as Zombies! 'Go, my children. Strike them down!"
 The zombies shamble forth, 3 towards Bipnott, 3 towards Albrecht and 2 towards Terry and Umbril.
 The zombies immediately begin attacking!
 The three on Albrecht begin slamming him with their fists. One manages to catch him on the side of the ear.
 The Three on Bimpnott also begin beating on him, one manages to get in a god right cross.
 The two on Terry ben beating on her, but are not able to find any soft flesh.











*OOC:*


 lots of attacks here
*-Attacks on Albrecht*
 Zombie 2 [15+3]=18 to hit, 3 damage
 Zombie 3 [5+3]=8 to hit
 Zombie 4 [7+3]=10 to hit
*-Attacks on Bimpnott*
 Zombie 5 [3+3]=6 to hit
 Zombie 6 [16+3]=19 to hit, 2 damage
 Zombie 7 [2+3]=5 to hit
*-Attacks on Terry*
 Zombie 8 [9+3]=12
 Zombie 9 [13+3]=16

Gertrude
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls
Umbril

 Sorry for long delay, been pulling 10 and 12 hour work shifts. Good for the paycheck, hard on everything else.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 16, 2021)

Albrecht growls when the zombies begin to rise, as he swings his axe at zombie 4. The blade connects, and he sees its glow illuminating the hollow creature from within.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=21, 1d10+4=14 magical slashing damage.
HP: 31/39.

Still wating to know if the matress or bed can be reached/moved (post 684).


----------



## mips42 (Dec 17, 2021)

Albrechts ax bites into the Zombie's putified flesh, severing the putifies spine and returning it to a un-moving corpse.








*OOC:*


 sorry, I missed that. Yes, you can get there and it could likely be moved but would take some effort[
Gertrude
Albrecht
*Terry @jmucchiello *
Bimpnott
Ghouls
Umbril
/ooc]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 17, 2021)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 22/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 2/4 3/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5

Terry stabs at the ghoul with her rapier to no avail.
Rapier attack on Ghoul: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 18, 2021)

*OOC:*


 Does the figure on the ceiling move or otherwise seem to affect our enemies?


----------



## mips42 (Jan 2, 2022)

Gertrude
Albrecht
Terry
Bimpnott @JustinCase
Ghouls
Umbril


----------



## mips42 (Jan 12, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does the figure on the ceiling move or otherwise seem to affect our enemies?











*OOC:*


 he is slowly writhing and emitting very soft moans but is otherwise still and does not seem to effect the enemies in the room. That very much seems to be Gertrude.
Gertrude
Albrecht
Terry
Bimpnott @JustinCase
Ghouls
Umbril


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 25, 2022)

Being surrounded by ghouls doesn't scare Bimpnott. He grins broadly and proclaims, *"Undead are outlawed! You will be laid to rest by the people!"*

His sword cuts into the middle ghoul, and with a grace that would make an elf proud, the giantkin leaps up and kicks at the creature to his left. It had already moved, however, and the kick went wide as Bimpnott lands back on his feet, ready to defend himself from the inevitable counterattacks.









*OOC:*


Martial Arts: Additional unarmed strike as a bonus action upon taking the Attack action. So first the shortsword, then unarmed:

1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D6+5 = [3]+5 = 8 slashing damage
1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D4+5 = [1]+5 = 6 bludgeoning damage


----------



## mips42 (Jan 27, 2022)

The one active Ghoul Slashes at Umbril with its claws but misses badly. The other two simply stand in the back moaning pitifully.








*OOC:*


 very Graceful, Bimp. TYou are flanked by Zombies, so subbed that detail.
Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
Umbril @Neurotic


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 27, 2022)

Umbril concentrates and fades away partially from the reality while the echo fills out, becoming more alive until Echo and Umbril seem in each others place.

Both immediately swing their respective weapons, but Umbril seems a bit disoriented after the jump and his swings pass by harmlessly. Echo, however, has no mind to confuse, just reflexive attacks based on Umbril psyche and the last thing Umbril did was to hit the ghoul so it copies the attack perfectly.

"Terry, can you affect all of the at once?"



Spoiler: Actions



Bonus: Teleport, exchanging places with the echo
Action: Umbril attack vs Gertrude; vs Gertrude; Echo attack vs Ghoul: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7
- I'm guessing misses (except for the ghoul)

Third attack is made by the echo using 



Spoiler: Unleash incarnation



*Unleash Incarnation*
At 3rd level, you can heighten your echo's fury. Whenever you take the Attack action, you can make one additional melee attack from the echo's position.
You can use this feature a number of times equal to your Constitution modifier (a minimum of once). You regain all expended use when you finish a long rest.



EDIT: ignore second attack even if it would hit, I spent bonus action on the teleport so I cannot bonus action attack with the off hand


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 27, 2022)

"No more so than I already have putting fear into those two ghouls over there," Terry says. "And that won't last forever."


----------



## mips42 (Feb 8, 2022)

Gertrude, seeing Umbril swap places with his double, calls to the zombies 'Take them down!' Then lashes out with her bony claws. One slash misses, but the other connects, leaving long scratches on Umbril.









*OOC:*



Gertrude attacks  (8 to hit [miss] and 24 to hit [hit], 6 damage)
Zombie 2 v albrecht (21 to hit, 3 damage. Zombie 3 v Albrecht (10 to hit). Zombie 4 v Umbril (14 to hit). Zombie 5 v Umbril (6 to hit). Zombie 6 v Bimpnott (19 to hit, 2 damage). Zombie 7 v Terry (6 to hit). Zombie 8 v Umbrils double (7 to hit).

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew*
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 9, 2022)

Albrecht is frustrated with the new enemies appearing seemingly out of nowhere. He is fed up with this house, and all that is in it. He is angry at the child who went missing and he is mad at himself for agreeing to look for him.

"There's too many of them," he says as he reaches for the mattress on the bed and pulls it off, and uses it as a huge barrier between himself and the two foes still standing next to him.

If he can position it, he wants to push the two aside, so he can get closer to Gertrude, the real threat.









*OOC:*


So reaching for the mattress may provoke an opportunity attack from #3; I see that. But Albrecht has an 18 STR. An ideal outcome would be to push #2 and 3 to the side, and Albrecht would end up next to Umbril and Gertrude, maybe with a mattress barrier. 
Athletics: 1d20+8=28. (Natural 20!!)

HP 28/39


----------



## mips42 (Feb 16, 2022)

> "There's too many of them,"



The burly dwarf reaches over, grabbing the tattered lump of a mattress and heaves it off of the bed. The Zombies moan and shriek and bash at him but all to no avail.









*OOC:*


 Awesome job! The best you could have got as Shove only allows for a 5' shove.
Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
*Terry @jmucciello*
Bimpnott
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
Umbril


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 16, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 22/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 2/4 2/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5

Terry attacks one of the zombies, unless the ghoul seems very damaged in which case she targets the ghoul, but she misses.

Rapier attack: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8

As a bonus action, she casts Spiritual Weapon. A holy mace appears and targets the same creature with much better success.

Spiritual Weapon: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
1D8+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## mips42 (Feb 21, 2022)

The conjured mace slams into the flesh of the Zombie, though it seems to take little notice.








*OOC:*



Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
Terry
*Bimpnott @JustinCase *
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
Umbril


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 25, 2022)

Bimpnott is getting as frustrated as Albrecht as the undead keep assaulting them. 

*”Arrest the ringleader,”* he urges, trying to push through the zombies between him and the caster. His shortsword and followup punch seem to have little effect, however, and for the moment the firbolg is stuck on this side. 









*OOC:*


Attacking zombie in front of me, hoping down one so I can break through:

Martial arts: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D6+5 = [3]+5 = 8 damage
1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 damage


----------



## mips42 (Mar 1, 2022)

The Sword and punch combo fell the wretched Zombie, returning it to a heap of rotted flesh, bones, and tattered clothing on the floor.
The one Ghoul Attacks Umbril, it's claws again raking across the armor but doing no real damage.








*OOC:*



 The Zombies AC is only 8 so...
Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
*Umbril @Neurotic*


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2022)

Umbril focuses his attention at 'the ringleader' as Bimpnott said it. Multiple slices from all directions come at the sorceress making it impossible for her to defend against.



Spoiler: Actions



Full attack vs Gertrude: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18; 
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10; 
1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26; 
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6; 
Crit damage: 1D6 = [4] = 4


Assuming 18 hits it is 20 damage - otherwise just 10


----------



## mips42 (Mar 9, 2022)

Umbrils swors cut into the Hags tough flesh and she snarls at him _"This place is MINE. You will not take it from me. I've worked too hard and too long."_ Suddenly 3 more black bolts of energy leap from her fingers and beat into Umbrils' torso while the Zombies continue mindlessly beating on their targets.









*OOC:*



 Gertrude casts magic missile on Umbril, a total of 8 point damage.
 Zombie 2 beats on the mattress to no effect.
 Zombie 3 flails uselessly at Albrecht. [1] +3=4
 Zombie 4 flails uselessly at Bimpnott. [3]+4=7
 Zombie 5 Slams onto the side of Ubrill [19]+3=22 to hit, 4 damage.
 Zombie 6 flails uselessly at Terry. [5]+3 =8
 Zombie 7 flails uselessly at Terry. [1]+3=4

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 9, 2022)

Albrecht continues to hold onto the mattress in hopes that it provides an obstacle for the two zombies by him. He moves closer to Gertrude and with a single hand swings his axe into her.









*OOC:*


Move: to be next to Gertrude (possibility of one opportunity attack, perhaps avoided with the matterss, or perhaps it can offer part cover?)
Attack: 1d20+6=17, for 1d8+4=11 (one-handed) magical slashing damage.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 16, 2022)

Albrecht moves away from the one Zombie nest to him, who reaches out and bashes him on the arm, almost certainly leaving a nice bruise for later. The dwarf growls away the pain, steps up to the hag and swings his ax, its blade biting into her.









*OOC:*


 Zombie [16]+3= 19 to hit, 7 damage. Good hit on Gert!
Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
*Terry @jmucciello*
Bimpnott
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
Umbril


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


How injured do the three around Terry look?


----------



## mips42 (Mar 18, 2022)

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How injured do the three around Terry look?











*OOC:*


 6&13 look pretty battered but 7 looks (relatively) unscathed


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 22/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 2/4 3/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (9 rounds left)

"I could use a little help here," Terry says. She attacks the ghoul with her rapier to great success. She commands the holy weapon to strike at the injured zombie.

Rapier attack on Ghoul: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 CRIT!
1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
CRIT Rapier attack on Ghoul: 1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9 16 damage to Ghoul
Spiritual weapon on zombie: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27 CRIT AGAIN!
1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10
CRIT Spiritual Weapon on Zombie: 1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7 12 damage to Zombie 6.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


I believe crits only double damage DICE - not the total ... that's why paladin smite and sneak dice are more powerful in this edition


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I believe crits only double damage DICE - not the total ... that's why paladin smite and sneak dice are more powerful in this edition











*OOC:*


True. Edited.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 19, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I believe crits only double damage DICE - not the total ... that's why paladin smite and sneak dice are more powerful in this edition











*OOC:*


 NICE! I think that is the first natural 40 I've seen. These attacks slay the Ghoul AND the Zombie. Would you like to describe their deaths?


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 19, 2022)

"Die! You undead things. You've done it once before. You can do it again," Terry exclaims as she runs her rapier through the eye of the ghoul and her holy hammer smashes the skull of the zombie creeping up behind her. "I guess," she says wiping some gore off her shoulder. "I guess I don't need too much help. But a little help wouldn't hurt."


----------



## mips42 (Mar 20, 2022)

Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
Terry
*Bimpnott @JustinCase *
Ghoul (1 active, 2 turned (round 3/10)
Umbril


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 22, 2022)

*"On my way!"* exclaims Bimpnott, responding to Terry's call. The firbolg swipes his sword at the zombie standing in his way. It connects, and the giantkin follows up with a somewhat clumsy kick to the undead's torso.

He moves towards Terry without looking back at the creature.









*OOC:*


Attacking number 4, hoping to drop it so it can't make an OA:
Shortsword: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7 damage
Unarmed strike (Martial Arts bonus action): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 damage

Then move to flank the remaining undead by Terry's side, taking any OAs if provoking them.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bimpnott said:
			
		

> On my way!



 The large Firbolg slashes at the zombie, tearing its flesh, then kicking it it its' unarmed leg. As he strites towards the Zombie engaging Terry, two of the Zombies reach out towards him, both failing to connect.








*OOC:*


 Zombie 5 [5]+3=8 to hit, Zombie 4 [9]+3=11 to hit. both miss.
Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghoul (0 active, 2 turned (round 4/10)
*Umbril @Neurotic *


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2022)

*OOC:*


 No info on how hurt the witch is? 







Umbril swings at the witch in front of him, but is too carefuly to keep the blades close since the zombies are close. Hoping Terry's magic will hold the ghouls for a moments more, he looks for the way out and finds none.

He regrets spending all of his echo powers earlier, but that too was difficult fight. 
_"We really should have rested when we had a chance." _he thinks pulling the blades back around him in defensive formation. _"I'll have to slowdown for a bit, just to catch my second wind."_



Spoiler: Actions



Action and bonus:
Full attack vs Gertrude: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
 - what set of rolls, I'm writing in the next set something like "chance to die" - I'll get 20 immediately


----------



## mips42 (Apr 3, 2022)

Gertrude screeches in a shrill voice, hissing at Albrecht and Umbril, then scampers away from the fray.
One of the Zombies shambles up next to Terry and attempts to beat on her but her armor easily deflects the blow.
Another Zombie shuffles next to the large firbolg and slams its fists into his flank.
Both Zombies next to Umbril miss.
The other Zombie next to Terry's fists com crashing down on her while she is fending off the new one,








*OOC:*



Gert *disengage* and move. She looks battered but still pretty healthy.
Zombie 2 move up next to Terry, [11]+3= 14 to hit (miss)
Zombie 3 move next to Bimpnott [11]+3=14 to hit (hit), 5 damage
Zombie 4 [14]+3=17 (miss)
Zombie 5 [4] +3=7 (miss)
Zombie 6 [20]+3=23 [Crit] 6 damage to Terry

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghoul (0 active, 2 turned (round 5/10)
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2022)

"Come back here, you!" curses the dwarf. He releases the mattress and uses his hand to add to the strength of his axe's swing. He is clearing a path toward Gert, and swings at the zombie. 









*OOC:*


move 10' east, releasing the mattress. (out of line of sight of Gert, but closer to her).
Attack zombie 5: 1d20+6=22 (hit), for 1d10+4=6 magical slashing damage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 3, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 16/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 2/4 3/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (8 rounds left) (Concentration Check DC 10: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20)

Terry winces as the new zombie gets a good hit on her. She'll deal with him in a moment. She sends the spiritual weapon after the injured zombie (Z6). If that kills it, she attacks the new zombie (Z2) with her rapier, otherwise she attacks Z6 again. She moves the spiritual weapon further into the room, closer to Bimpnott. She had hoped to send it against Gertrude but the new zombie foiled that plan.

Spiritual Weapon vs Z6: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26 (aw, no more crit? So close)
1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12
Rapier vs Z6 if still up or vs Z2: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 4, 2022)

Bimpnott didn't see the new zombie coming, and the punch in his flank almost knocks the firbolg out.

*"Assaulting a watchman!"* he yells instinctively before turning around and hitting the undead with his sword. He changes his stance, alert for more attacks from the zombies on both sides.









*OOC:*


If I'm correct, Bimpnott is now at 3 HP (out of 27).

He attacks the new zombie (3): Shortsword: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7 slashing damage

Then he uses his bonus action to take Patient Defense (Dodge: attacks versus Bimpnott have disadvantage until the start of my next turn, and I make Dex saves with advantage). This costs me 1 ki point (3/4 remaining).


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 6, 2022)

"You're getting annoying, witch! Why do you think you can get away?"
Umbril waves a scimitar and his echo floats away from Terry straight toward the hag and slashes twice. With most of her attention at the combatants she left behind, first one catches her squarely across the torso. Her flinch and screech causes the other to swish harmlessly next to her.



Spoiler: Actions



Echo attack vs Gertrude; slash damage: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7

Crit damage: 1D6 = [4] = 4 - total of 12 damage for the crit


----------



## mips42 (Apr 10, 2022)

*Albrechts* ax bites into the Zombie and peels off a strip of putrid flesh from its' arm. it seems unfazed by this.
*Terrys'* spiritual mace clobbers one of the zombies, crumpling it to the ground while she stabs at the other with a rapier. The blade punches through the Zombies abdomen, causing a thick black ichor to ooze out.
*Bimpnott *blade flashes and cuts across the Zombie, opening a wound across its leg that would likely have left a man limping or worse. the Zombie seems indifferent.
*Umbril* waves a scimitar and his echo floats away from Terry straight toward the hag and slashes twice. With most of her attention at the combatants she left behind, first one catches her squarely across the torso. Her flinch and screech causes the other to swish harmlessly next to her.
 Gertrude howls in a combination of rage and pain. Throwing back her head, in the gloom you hear a loud, watery sucking noise and you see black-green tendrils of energy flow from the already gaunt thing on the ceiling. You watch in horror as several of the previous wounds you've dealt heal nearly instantly. A brief fire burns in her eyes looking at Umbril, the most recent to cause her pain, then a trio of bolts again fly through the air, pounding him with their magical energy.
 The zombie on Terry slams her with its fists, the force of the blow sending shivers through her.
 The zombie on Bompnot slams its fists into the firbolg but he is able to deflect it harmlessly.
 The zombie on Umbril slams its fists onto Umbrils side painfully.
 The Zombie on Albrecht slams its fists onto the stocky dwarfs shoulders, briefly causing one hand to tingle.









*OOC:*



Gert heals slightly (terrible roll for her, good for you), 3 Magic Missiles to Umbril, 8 force damage.
Zombie 2 [20]+3=23 to hit Terry (crit again), 7 damage
Zombie 3 [10]+3=13 to hit Bimpnott (miss, barely)
Zombie 4 [17]+3=20 to hit Umbril(hit), 7 damage
Zombie 5 [14]+3=17 to hit Albrecht (hit), 6 damage
Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghoul (0 active, 2 turned (round 5/10)
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 10, 2022)

Albrecht has had enough, he pushes past the Zombe that has just scratched his hand, as it claws at him as he passes. With a mighty swing he cleaves his axe overhead andsmashes it down into the foul hag. He will not let her escape. 









*OOC:*


Move next to Gertrude and the floating weapon (opportunity attack incoming, presumably).
Attack: 1d20+6=22 (hit!), for 1d10+4=10 magical slashing.
Albrecht: 22/39HP.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 10, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 9/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 2/4 3/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (8 rounds left) Concentration: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10

Terry stabs the zombie near her. And sends her spiritual weapon to attack the hag.

Rapier vs Z2: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
SW vs hag: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 11, 2022)

*"It's the gem,"* Bimpnott says softly, after witnessing the green energy connecting the encased man on the ceiling with the hag Gertrude. 

Ignoring the zombie by his side, he takes a big jump upwards towards the emerald sticking out of the man's chest, hoping to take it out.









*OOC:*


I'm not sure how high I need to jump, but according to the rules I can make a High Jump normally for a number of feet equal to 3 + my Strength modifier, which is 3+5= 8 feet. Reaching out with my hands adds 1.5x my height (which I never really specified but in the racial entry it says "between 7 and 8 feet tall"). Taking an average height of 7.5 feet, that adds 11.25 feet. I assume I can reach the gem?

Not sure if I need to roll something to grab and take the emerald, but I'm rolling Athletics just in case: 
Athletics: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16

Oh, and that zombie is probably getting an OA, so I hope it doesn't hit me for more than 2 damage...


----------



## mips42 (Apr 13, 2022)

As *Albrecht* passes, a Zombie attempts to bash him, but misses, and his ax bites into Gertude.
*Terry *stabs at the Zombie, cleanly piercing it through the ear and the putrid thing drop to a heap at her feet. The Spiritual Mace closes to engage Gertrude but the strike bounces off her tough hide.
*Bimpnott* leaps up to attempt to grab at the gem embedded in the chest of Gertrudes' victim. As he does, a wave of evil energy flows over him.








*OOC:*


@JustinCase make a Con save DC 15 or fall prone.
Gertrude
Zombies
Albrecht
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls (0 active, 2 turned (round 6/10)
*Umbril @Neurotic *






*

*


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


Con save Bimpnott: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14

Just failed it!


----------



## mips42 (May 3, 2022)

*Umbril* again uses his echo to slash at Gertrude. This time, the echos blade glances off of her tough hide with no damage.
*Gerturde* Again calls to the gem and energy flows into her once again, then the hag lashes out with her claws at Albrecht, tearing int him again.
A *Zombie* attacks Bimpnott, slamming its fists into the side of the Firbolgs head!
A *Zombie* attacks Umbril, Beating its fists on the elfs armor, but doing on damage to him.
A second *Zombie* attacks Umbril, one of the things fists catching him solidly.



Spoiler



Umbril [10]+6=16, miss
Gertude heals 11 points, *Claws* [16]+7=23 to hit, [6,3]+4=13 damage to Albrecht.
Zombie 3 [20]+3=23 to hit, Crit! [3,2]+1=6 bludgeoning damage to Bimpnott
Zombie 4 [12]+3=15 to hit, miss.
Zombie 5 [17]+3=20to hit, Hit! [6]+1=7 damage

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls (0 active, 2 turned (round 6/10)
Umbril
[/ooc]


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 4, 2022)

The claws dig into Albrecht's flesh, and he howls in pain. I'm not going to make it, he realizes. He swings his axe, but it misses terribly.









*OOC:*


Wasn't expecting her to heal and attack! 

Attack: 1d20+6=10 miss. 
Albrecht: 9/39HP.  I don't think I have given my Bardic inspiration die, to anyone, but i might have (let me know if you have it). If someone comes to attack Gertrued, please take it for +1d6 to attack or damage. Otherwise, he'll use it to reduce the next incoming attack.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 4, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 9/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 1/4 2/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (7 rounds left)

Terry casts a guiding bolt at Gertrude. It strikes true. She directs her spiritual weapon to hit Gertrude as well. She shouts, "We just wanted to take a nap."

Guiding Bolt at Gertrude: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
4D6 = [3, 4, 1, 3] = 11
Spiritual Weapon at Gertrude: 2D20.HIGH(1)+7 = [3, 9]+7 = 16
1D8+5 = [8]+5 = 13


----------



## Neurotic (May 4, 2022)

"I cannot hurt her enough if she heals constantly! Can we clear up the clutter!?"
Umbril calls out even as he keeps slashing at the monster. But that last hit spoiled his rhythm with the blades and his first just clangs off the wall while second slashes into the empty air.



Spoiler: Action



OOC: I'll test chance to die hypothesis, it will be full attack vs Gertrude
Chance to die: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9


Yup! Works! We're all gonna die!


----------



## JustinCase (May 12, 2022)

Having fallen down from grabbing the evil gem, Bimpnott is still reeling from the dark magic washing over him. He fails to see the zombie approach and knock him on the head.

The world goes dark. Again.









*OOC:*


Sorry, didn't realize it was my turn in the initiative.

Bimpnott is at 0/27 hp after that last hit, so he goes down again. Death save: 1D20 = [15] = 15

Succes: 1/3
Failure: 0/3


----------



## mips42 (May 16, 2022)

Gertude sends out 3 more bolts of force, one at albrecht, 1 at Umbril and one at Terry. The impact, however, is light.
A Zombie flails at Bimpnott, missing entirely.
A Zombie flails at Umbril, missing entirely
A Zombie flails at umbril, missing entirely









*OOC:*



Gertrude casts Magic missile and causes [1]+1=2 damage (blech) to Albrecht, Umbril and Terry
Zombie 3 attacks Bimpnott [6]+3+9 to hit (miss)
Zombie 4 attacks Umbril [7]+3=10 to hit (miss)
Zombie 5 attacks Umbril [8]+3=11 to hit (miss)

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls (0 active, 2 turned (round 6/10)
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 16, 2022)

ALbrecht again tries to attack Gertrude, but cannot get his axe to connect.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+6=9. Miss.
HP 7/39.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 16, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 9/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 0/4 2/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (6 rounds left) Concentration Check DC 10: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13 

Terry moves over to Bimpnott and casts cure wounds. Her spiritual weapon also glides over and strikes at Gertrude.

Spiritual Weapon at Gertrude: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27 CRIT!
1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8
CRIT: 1D8 = [6] = 6 For a total of 14 force damage

Cure Wounds: 1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10


----------



## Neurotic (May 16, 2022)

Ignoring the zombie for the moment, but pulling the echo closer, trying to shield Terry as she moves, Umbril pays for divided attention with yet more misses in his attack routine.



Spoiler: Actions



Attack and bonus attack vs Gertrude; damage: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (May 16, 2022)

With a gasp, Bimpnott comes to again. Wide-eyed he looks at Terry, needing a few moments to gather his calm.

*"Thanks," *he whispers, a blush appearing on his cheecks and his eyes averting, the firbolg quickly stands up. He focuses his attention on the zombie that floored him, and with his big hands tries to push the undead to the floor.









*OOC:*


Thanks! Now at 10/27 hp.

Shove the zombie 5 feet away from me; it must make an opposed Athletics or Acrobatics checks versus mine or be knocked prone:
Shove: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24


----------



## mips42 (May 23, 2022)

Gertrude looks at Terry with burning eyes for a brief moment, then turns to Albrecht. She seems to pull inside herself for a moment. Then, with a horrible squelching noise, spews forth a disgusting mixture of noxious gas and phlegm!
 The Zombie that Bimpnott shoved stands back up and shuffles back to the Firbolg again, but flails haplessly at him
 A Zombie attacks Umbril but misses wildly.
 A Zombie attacks Umbril but its fists cannot find purchase on the elf.












*OOC:*



There is no possibility of the Zombie beating a 24 for the shove.
Gertrude casts Poison Spray at Albrecht, who needs a con save or take 9 poison damage.
Zombie 3 Attack on Bimpnott [2[+3= 5 to hit (miss)
Zombie 4 Attack on Umbril [5]+3 = 8 to hit (miss)
Zombie 5 Attack on umbril [11]+3 = 14 to hit (miss)

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls (0 active, 2 turned (round 7/10)
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


Albrecht CON save = 21. Success.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2022)

Albrecht has tasted foul things in his life, and little compares the the repulsive substance that the old hag lets loose. But he is dertermined not to die from a bad taste in his mouth. He hears her squeal as the hovering weapon connects, its sacred power bypassing all her defenses. 

He turns momentarily to Bompnott, who he sees getting up. Will nothing stop that lumbering guardsman? he wonders, before he realises the answer is before him. 

His axe is bloody, but the blood is his own, and the handle is slippingin his grasp. He feels there is little left in him. Perhaps this time the axe will connect, and perhaps the dying dwarf can still help.









*OOC:*


Attack. 1d20+6=15. Damage = 1d10+4=7. 
HP 7/39.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 23, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 23/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 0/4 1/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (5 rounds left)

Terry casts cure wounds on herself. Then attacks Gertrude again with her spiritual weapon, striking true again.

Cure Wounds: 2D8+5 = [8, 1]+5 = 14
Spiritual Weapon at Gertrude: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
1D8+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## JustinCase (May 23, 2022)

Ignoring the zombie that stubbornly refuses to stay down --which, come to think of it, is kind of its whole deal-- Bimpnott rushes forward to help his friend Albrecht with the hag.

Just when Terry's spiritual weapon strikes at Gertrude, the firbolg steps in to follow up with two punches to the evil woman's ribs.

*"Please stop resisting arrest,"* he intones, his voice barely hiding his anger that has been brewing for a while now.









*OOC:*


Move to Gertrude, possibly getting a OA from the zombie. Can I be in the same place as the spiritual weapon?

Attack (martial arts): 
1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
for 1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8 bludgeoning damage
1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
for 1D4+5 = [1]+5 = 6 bludgeoning damage


----------



## Neurotic (May 23, 2022)

Umbril considers swapping places with his echo again, but while zombies are dangerous and ghouls behind him are potentially dangerous, putting him and Albrecht in front of the witch simply invites disaster in form of some wicked spell.

And zombies are slow and he may deal with them once the witch falls.

He slices in front of the zombies, his echo slicing into the witch.









*OOC:*


If she looks hurt enough to fall, @mips42, let me know, I have action surge 








Spoiler: Actions



Action:
Action and bonus action against Ghertrude; damage: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## mips42 (Jun 2, 2022)

As Bimpnott rushes to the aid of Albrecht, the Zombie lashes out at the big Firbolg but connects only with air.
Gertrude, bloody and battered, snarls at the Bimpnott, "Laws are for others," and a burst of black, spectral blades surround her striking at Bimpnott and Albrecht!
The Zombie that Bimpnott left behind stamps over to Terry, being the next available target, and slams it's fists into her armor, briefly filling the room with a resounding clang but doing no real damage.
A zombie pounds on Umbril, striking hard and sending a resounding shiver through the elf's very bones.
a second zombie bashes on Umbril, this one also connecting!












*OOC:*



Albrecht attack misses Gertrude, sorry.
Zombie opportunity attack [6]+3=9
Gertrude casts Sword Burst, Albrecht and Bimpnott need dex save DC15, 12 Force damage, save for half damage.
Zombie 3 vs Terry [15]+3 =18, miss.
Zombie 4 vs Umbril [16]+3=19, HIT, 7 bludgeoning damage.
Zombie 5 vs Umbril [17] +3 = 20, HIT, 4 bludgeoning damage.

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls (0 active, 2 turned (round 8/10)
Umbril 



Spoiler



while Gertude is definitly worse for wear at this point, she does not look ready to fall. yet.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 2, 2022)

*OOC:*


Dex save vs DC 15= 1d20+4=13. FAIL.
0/39 HP.







Albrecht falls to the ground and ribbons of force tear through him. 

This has been the longest minute of his life, it seems. 

He thinks of the lost apprentice, the cruel house, the unopened treasure box in the next room, and, to his surprise, of Bimpnott, who had been a faithful companion in spite of their years of emnity as town guard and thief.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 2, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 23/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 0/4 1/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (4 rounds left)

Terry stabs at the zombie with her rapier missing wildly. The spiritual weapon attack Gertrude again, smiting her hard.

Attack zombie: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
Attack gertrude: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 2, 2022)

*"Albrecht!"* Bimpnott yells as he sees his old friend fall, instinctively turning to Albrecht and, thus being a smaller target, avoiding the worst of the hag's magical attack.

Angrily he turns back to Gertrude and slashes out with his sword, following up with a punch and a swift kick that would floor a lesser opponent if the attacks weren't so clumsy and rage-filled.

*"Laws are for everyone!"* he yells, barely holding back tears. 









*OOC:*


Dex save: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22 (success)
This means Bimpnott takes only 6 force damage, putting him at 4/27 hp.

Spend 1 ki point for Flurry of Blows (3/4 ki remaining):
1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
for 1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9 slashing damage
1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
for 1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8 bludgeoning damage
1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
for 1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 bludgeoning damage


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2022)

Having two zombies pummeling him is not ideal, but the hag is the target. Echo cannot do much, but at least it is blocking her from the escape route. And it does _some_ damage.

He keeps slashing, hoping for the best. But jostling and cramped quarters make his fighting style difficult and the press of bodies from around the hag makes it hard to see to work the echo to its full potential. Only one shallow cut comes from the flurry of cuts directed at her.



Spoiler: Actions



Full attack on the hag with action surge: 
Action 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Bonus: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Surge: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
 - Wasted!  the only hit does minimum damage


----------



## mips42 (Jun 8, 2022)

The fury of the blows from Terrys spiritual weapon, Bimpnots blows and Umbrils swords rain down upon the Hag. Blood, thick and viscous drips from many wounds and, briefly, drops her to one knee. Blood flecked foam flies from her mouth as she screams. it seems clear that their is not much life left. 
She once more raises her hands but, this time, the tendrils of energy do not touch her. Fury rages in her eyes "I gave all for this! Everything and more!" She turns, hate in her eyes and blood flowing from her mouth. "If I go, you do, too!" With this, she leaps at the big firbolg, claws and teeth flashing and biting into the firbolgs flesh.
 A zombie tries to bash Terry, but misses.
 2 sombies crowd umbril but are not able to hit him.









*OOC:*



Gertrude CLAWS at Bimpnott [10] +7 = 17 to hit, [1][1] +4 = 6 damage


Spoiler



for anyone keeping track, Gert has 5 HP left...


Zombie 3 [2]+3=5 to hit, miss
Zombie 4 [5]+3=8 to hit, miss
Zombie 5 [1]+3=4 to hit, miss (wow these zombies are terrible)

Gertrude
Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls (0 active, 2 turned (round 9/10)
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 8, 2022)

Albrecht lies on the ground, bleeding out and unconscious.








*OOC:*


Albrecht death save: 1d20=8. FIRST FAILURE.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2022)

The echo follows the hag and now that she is clearly visible due to the unfortunate fall of the dwarf, he can cut deeply and cleanly finally felling her. The warrior weaves his blades keeping zombies at sword length before taking a moment to check the surrounding area and not liking what he sees.

There are still undead about and Albrecht is down.
"Bimpnot, I'm coming over, heal Albrecht if you can."



Spoiler: Actions



Move: echo moves as needed to follow the hag
Attack 1 (action): Attack vs Gertrude; damage: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
Attack 2 (bonus): 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12; 1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9 if Gertrude falls from the first one, this one goes against the zombie
Move: Exchange place with the echo, leaving it with the zombies.

If she doesn't fall from the attack: 
Action surge; damage: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 9, 2022)

Startled at the hag's sudden ferocious attack, Bimpnott fails to defend himself against Gertrude, and her claws bite wickedly in his flesh.

Once more, the firbolg goes down. The large former watchman lies next to his unconscious friend Albrecht.









*OOC:*


Once again at 0 hp... Honestly, I'm surprised he's survived so far. Bimpnott is severely traumatized after this, if he manages to get out... 

Death save: 1D20 = [6] = 6 (failure)

Failures: 1/3
Successes: 0/3


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 9, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 23/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 0/4 1/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (3 rounds left)

*Terry *reaches down to *Bimpnott *and casts _spare the dying_. She then sends her spiritual weapon to attack Gertrude (or the zombie if Gertrude is down). The target oozes a bit more ichor with the successful strike.

Spiritual Weapon: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6


----------



## mips42 (Jun 13, 2022)

Spoiler: Terry



@jmucchiello Would you like to describe the death of Gertrude the Night Hag?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 13, 2022)

Gertrude is struck by the blunt, ghost-like hammer once again from behind as Terry sees to Bimpnott. At first it seems as though Gertrude takes the blow as she has taken all the various blows she's received. She stands over the firbolg seemingly unaware of the hammer. What Terry couldn't see was the ribs in her chest burst forth from her skin. Gertrude runs a finger along her breastbone, a silent "no" on her lips as she collapses a final time.

"Those ghouls are going recover from their fear soon and I only have one spell left. I can heal all of us a lot if I have ten minutes to cast a spell. But we don't have ten minutes," Terry says. "Do you think we can drag everyone out of here and lock the ghouls within while I cast my spell or do we need to defeat the ghouls first?"

She gets ready to cast spare the dying again on Albrecht "next round".


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 13, 2022)

"We can try, but Bimpnott is big and heavy. And the zombies are still active. I'll cover you. Start dragging."

Umbril shimmers and fades out as he takes place of his echo. Stowing one of the scimitars he grabs Bimpnotts shirt and starts pulling. The echo keeps waving swords in front of zombies in hopes of distracting them enough so the two of them can save the fallen.









*OOC:*


What kind of action is dragging someone and how fast can we go? If we need an action and half-move, we're done for!









Spoiler: Actions



Move: spend 15' of movement to change places with the echo.
Action: move Bimpnott
Bonus: ?
Opportunity attack vs Zombie; damage: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Crit dice: 1D6 = [6] = 6

total 12 slashing damage if provoked


----------



## mips42 (Jun 16, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> "We can try, but Bimpnott is big and heavy. And the zombies are still active. I'll cover you. Start dragging."
> 
> Umbril shimmers and fades out as he takes place of his echo. Stowing one of the scimitars he grabs Bimpnotts shirt and starts pulling. The echo keeps waving swords in front of zombies in hopes of distracting them enough so the two of them can save the fallen.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


 If you want to try to drag bimpnott wile he's unconscious, you'd want a strength check. Then, when you move, you can _drag_ or carry the grapplee with you, but your speed is halved, unless the creature is two or more sizes smaller than you.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2022)

@mips42 
Str check: 1D20+0 = [14]+0 = 14
The echo blocks the path of the zombies and can make an opportunity attack.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 20, 2022)

As Gertrude falls to the ground, the grey mist that has filled the room and, really, the entire house, begins to flow into the green, jagged gem embedded in the body that has been suspended above you this entire time. Then, as if gravity has suddenly noticed this affront to it's pull, the body slams to the floor and a barely audible sigh escapes its withered lips 'thank you'.
 The ghouls,, turn to the scene in the room and, seeing their creator felled, issue a hollow, terrifying shriek and bound towards the closed double doors.
 Umbrils' shadow suddenly becomes solid and his normal solid form fades as he swaps places with his echo. He grabs hold of Bimpnott and begins dragging the fallen form of his large companion towards the double doors as well.
 A zombie attacks Terry but wildly mises.
 A Zombie attacks Umbrils Echo but misses.












*OOC:*



Zombie 3 [4]+3=7 to hit, miss
Zombie 5 [14]+3=17 to hit, miss

Zombies
*Albrecht @Kobold Stew *
Terry
Bimpnott
Ghouls
Umbril


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 20, 2022)

The mist from the dying Gertrude leaves a fine particulate that settles upon the uncosncious and haemorraging Albrecht.









*OOC:*


Death save 2: 1d20=14. PASS

Success: 1. Fail: 1.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 21, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 23/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 0/4 1/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5
Spell: Spiritual Weapon (2 rounds left)

Terry moves around the zombie to cast spare the dying to Albrect as her spiritual weapon floats over and strikes at the zombie (3). She says, "Let the ghouls flee and hopefully we can lock the door behind them."

Spiritual Weapon at zombie: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 21, 2022)

"So this is a safer place to rest?" asks Umbril, but ceases pulling Bimpnot and attacks the zombies


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 21, 2022)

"I don't know," Terry says. "But the ghouls will not be afraid of me much longer."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 21, 2022)

While Umbril and Terry discuss plans, Bimpnott starts snoring peacefully at the elf's feet.









*OOC:*


Stable and no longer dying thanks to Spare The Dying, but still at 0 hp.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 21, 2022)

*OOC:*



Attack and bonus attack vs Zombie 5; damage: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
Mentioned attack above, but I was on the phone so couldn't roll. If terry killed Z5, attack the other one.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 21, 2022)

(Terry attacked the one next to her originally before moving.)


----------



## mips42 (Jun 24, 2022)

The combination of Terry and Umbrils Spiritual weapons finish off the Zombies and the Ghouls continue out the double doors and are gone from sight. For the first time in what feels forever, teh room is quiet. the mist is rapidly receding, flowing into the lumpy green gemstone that lies on the floor by the body on the floor.








*OOC:*


 out of combat!


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 24, 2022)

*Terry*
AC: 20; HP: 35/35; HD: 4/4; Passive Per/Inv: 18/9; Spells: 0/4 0/3; Channel: 0/1; Eyes of Night: 5/5

"I have one last spell. I'm going to use it to cast Prayer of Healing, which should help revive us all, but it takes 10 minutes to cast. Make sure the door is secure," Terry says. "But we need to rest for a while so I can regain some spell energy."

Ten minutes later, light flows from her into everyone there. Everyone regains 16 hp.
prayer of healing: 2D8+5 = [5, 6]+5 = 16


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2022)

Umbril nods and makes sure she is uninterrupted for the time needed. He secures the doors as much as possible, piling furniture and dead bodies across them and then walking around the room looking for hidden hatches, doors, passages, and other weird stuff. And, learning from the doll incident, he actually does it again on his knees, looking for smaller openings.

OOC: investigation +2, perception +1, roll if needed


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 26, 2022)

*OOC:*





Spoiler: Death save 3



1d20=14.
Success:2  Failure:1.





Spoiler: Death save 4



1d20=14.
Success:3  Failure:1.












Spoiler: Albrecht



Unconscious on the ground, Albrecht's heart finds a rhythm, even if he has lost a lot of blood. He lies there, stable but unconscious, until Terry's spell finds purchase, at which point he begins to cough and opens his eyes. 

The old dwarf vomits on the floor, and wipes his chin with a corner of cloth sticking out from beneath his armor. 

"It's not pretty," he says, "But even puke's a sign of life."









*OOC:*


HP 16.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


Albrecht had spare the dying cast on him. Why is he still making death saves?








jmucchiello said:


> Terry moves around the zombie to cast spare the dying to Albrect...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


Because I missed it!  Sorry! and thanks!


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 28, 2022)

Sleepily Bimpnott opens his eyes again. With the gentle healing from Terry and the lack of sounds of battle, he smiles as he sees his companions.

For a few moments, he closes his eyes again.

*"Please tell me the criminals are defeated,"* he says softly. *"Because I'm not getting into a fight again for at least a year."*

Re-opening his eyes, the firbolg sits up and looks around. His smile fades as he sees the many dead bodies around the room, although a grimace replaces it as the former watchman realizes there was no other way.

Only then does he seem to realize his friend was dying, just before he himself got knocked out.

*"Albrecht!"*

Faster than one of his size should move, Bimpnott rushes over to the dwarf and, ignoring the vomit, hugs the dwarf tightly.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2022)

"We're fine Bimpnott. Take it easy. And thank Terry's gods for timely aid. We still have ghouls to contend with, but I'm more worried about the body in which the gem was embedded. Could that be the lost boy?"









*OOC:*


My understanding is that the body is desiccated and thus possibly hard to identify, but here he looks over it. Perception +1, Investigation +2, Medicine +1 roll as appropriate


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 29, 2022)

Albrecht coughs when Bimpnott embraces him, but whether it is from embarrassment or from his emptied stomach is not clear to others. 

"Thank you, Bimpnott. I appreciate it," he says as he gets to his feet. "Terry. Thanks I wouldn't have made it through otherwise." 

He thinks back to being catapulted into the old hag's room in the first place. "We were looking for a child. There's still no signs of him. We were trying to be careful about opening that chest there, the one so hard to move. 

He goes over to it. "I'm tired of waiting. Of looking. What's in this thing anyway?"

He moves to open the box, careful and by this time fully expecting traps.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2022)

"Ummm, maybe wait until we're fit for another fight?" Umbril stops him "Isn't one near-death experience enough? An Terry cannot bring you back next time..."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 30, 2022)

Bimpnott holds one hand on Albrecht's shoulder, relieved that his friend is alright.

*"Careful,"* he whispers, then louder the firbolg answers Umbril, *"I've had more near-death experiences today than most soldiers in their entire life, I reckon. If the gods wanted my soul, they'd already have it."*

With a small blush he looks at Terry. *"Thank you and your god. Will you tell me about him sometime?"*









*OOC:*


I discovered I don't know what god Terry is a cleric of... Is that intentional, or did I just miss something?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 30, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> He goes over to it. "I'm tired of waiting. Of looking. What's in this thing anyway?"
> 
> He moves to open the box, careful and by this time fully expecting traps.



"Woah, woah, what the heck are you doing? We are in no shape to deal with anything in that box stronger than a rat. Wait until we've rested and recovered from the fight," Terry says. "I need to go to sleep soon or I'm just going to fall down."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 1, 2022)

Albrecht yields to the better angels advising him not to open the box at this time.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 4, 2022)

Terry takes her time and recites the incantation carefully, ensuring the healing magic flows to all the companions.
 Umbril mticulously criss-crosses the room, looking for anthing hidden or concealed, but finds nothing worth noting, other than the Gem and a rather rapidly decaying body.
Waking from their near-death experiences, Albrecht stands and returns to the entry chamber, the doors moving easily, now.


			
				Albrecht said:
			
		

> "I'm tired of waiting. Of looking. What's in this thing anyway?"






			
				Bimpnott said:
			
		

> *Careful, I've had more near-death experiences today than most soldiers in their entire life, I reckon. If the gods wanted my soul, they'd already have it.
> Thank you and your god, Terry. Will you tell me about him sometime?"*






			
				Terry said:
			
		

> Woah, woah, what the heck are you doing? We are in no shape to deal with anything in that box stronger than a rat. Wait until we've rested and recovered from the fight. I need to go to sleep soon or I'm just going to fall down.



While this is going on, Umbril examines what is left of the body. Though torn and wasted nearly to bone, it seems apparent that this is, or was, General Oscar Montarthas; one-time lord of the Manor.
 Just as you are appraising the scene, once again loud groan escapes the house. This one, though, seems a little more urgent than the others you've heard.
 Somewhere, you hear a crash, as of something falling over or crashing to the floor.
 A loud "CRACK", sounding like a tree branch snapping rings out and, suddenly, a snaking crack appears in the windows overlooking the front approach.
 The room rumbles and sways alarmingly, as dust falls through the cracks and holes in the ceiling. Then, suddenly, the entire manor begins to shake, as the walls start to decay and erode.
    The manor, it seems, is caving in on itself, and will likely be nothing but a pile of rubble before long.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 4, 2022)

Terry stands up after the prayer, "It sounds like we don't have time to open the chest. We better run." She heads for the door. "If the kid is here, we aren't finding him."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 4, 2022)

Umbril grabs a gem and holds the hand toward Terry
"Wait! There were ghouls still 'alive'! You don't want to just run into them. Let me go first!"









*OOC:*


So, no rest?


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 4, 2022)

*"We need to get out alive first!"*

Bimpnott grabs the chest, hoping to carry it out without opening it up just yet, then ushers the others out, Umbril first.









*OOC:*


I'm hoping I can just take the chest, what with the firbolg's Powerful Build feature. If not, I'll leave it.

Seems like the whole place is coming apart, so no, I don't think we can rest.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 4, 2022)

*OOC:*


 no rest :evil smile:
Bimpnott can totally carry the chest
everyone needs 3 sets of dex checks
1st dc=12
2nd dc=15
3rd dc=20
You are able to assist each other if you want to. You want more successes than failures...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 4, 2022)

"In pairs; help each other," says Albrecht as he holds the door open for Bimpnott. The old dwarf is quickly
 caught by a falling timber, though.









*OOC:*


Assuming we can HELP each other and so get advantage
1d20+2 (adv)=21 (vs dc12). Pass. (Also pass without Help).
1d20+2 (adv)=13 (vs DC 15). Fail.
1d20+2 (adv)=10 (vs. DC 20). Fail.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 4, 2022)

"Help!" Terry cries out.

3 Dex Saves DC 12, 15, 20: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8 fail
1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17 pass
1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14 fail


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 5, 2022)

Taking his cue from Albrecht, Bimpnott helps wherever he can. Unfortunately he cannot protect Albrecht from the falling timber, although he does try to help out Terry by shielding her from the debris.









*OOC:*


Did you mean Dex checks, or saving throws? In case of the latter, add +3 (proficiency and cloak of protection) to the rolls below (which doesn't change the outcome, though).

Dex checks: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22 (pass)
1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20 (pass)
1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12 (fail)

Waitasec... I can roll with advantage if we all help each other (and Bimpnott certainly intends to). So let me roll advantage for that third one (because I already succeeded on the first and second): D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4  D'oh!

@jmucchiello Bimpnott helping Terry means she gets advantage on the rolls you posted.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2022)

Umbril calls in the echo who shields others from falling debris. Occasionally. He himself helps Terry while the burlier companions take the chest out. But carrying heavy stuff was never his strong suite, as opposed to his strong plate armor suit which he uses to deflect smaller things or to slam into a door as he opens it for faster opening.

He holds a scimitar in each hand at all times, slashing falling things from the air only flipping one into the air or to the other hand as needed to open the doors.

Dex check: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [19, 8]+4 = 23
2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [19, 10]+4 = 23
2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [11, 14]+4 = 18

EDIT: almost got all three  and we're currently at 6 successes vs 6 fails  - @jmucchiello, you need to add your advantage to the rolls, lets hope it flips one of the rolls


----------



## mips42 (Jul 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I meant checks but, if save is better, use that. Yes, Help=Advantage


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


3 Dex Saves DC 12, 15, 20 (advantage rolls for previous rolls): 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18, 8  pass (was fail)
1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12, 17 pass (was pass)
1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14, 14 fail (still fail)


----------



## mips42 (Jul 5, 2022)

Terry stands up after the prayer, "It sounds like we don't have time to open the chest. We better run." She heads for the door. "If the kid is here, we aren't finding him."
Umbril grabs a gem and holds the hand toward Terry
"Wait! There were ghouls still 'alive'! You don't want to just run into them. Let me go first!"
*"We need to get out alive first!" *Bimpnott grabs the chest, hoping to carry it out without opening it up just yet, then ushers the others out, Umbril first.
"In pairs; help each other," says Albrecht as he holds the door open for Bimpnott.

 You quickly exit the chamber, Bimpnott Grabbing the trade box and Albrecht the lumpy green gemstone that glows sullenly. It is a harrowing dash through the hallway , down the spiral stairs and through the main floor. Walls crack, timbers creak and crack, paintings and tapestries tumble to the ground. As you pass, a huge beam splits and crashes into the table where the ghosts sat, splintering the massive table.
 Several times wall boards, ceiling and floor joists nearly catch one or more of the party members but, with each others' help, you manage to just make it out the front door before the house crumbles in on itself as you finally step outside the Manor, battered, bruised, and more tired than you've been in a long time.


Spoiler: HUGE spoilers



Here is one last chance to do anything before the ending is posted...


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


minor: Umbril took the stone. 







Umbril looks around waiting to see the ghosts they saw entering the house either thanking them or attacking. He is tired and firmly decides that _this_ time he won't accept the job without knowing much more however uch he needed the money.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 5, 2022)

Terry points to the remains of the house. "And that's why when you are looking for lost apprentices you don't look inside haunted houses with locked doors," Terry says. "I hope we don't run into any more of those tree monsters." After a pause she says, "I wonder if Andar and Angelique made it out of the forest.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 7, 2022)

Bimpnott screws up his face in thought, as he, too, looks back at the crumbling house.

*"Do you guys think there was never a missing boy?"* he says uncertainly. Having been knocked out several times today, the firbolg is glad to have made it out alive, and he is now uncertain if the life of an adventurer is really for him.

*"I think we should return to that wizard Mertrand Owlkeep and interrogate him."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 7, 2022)

"I said we shouldn't go into the house," Terry says. "We had no evidence the boy went in. We also had no evidence he didn't. But we didn't really look anywhere else for him. On the other hand, I don't see why we should keep looking. This forest is far too deadly for a boy to have survived on his own."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2022)

jmucchiello said:


> "I said we shouldn't go into the house," Terry says. "We had no evidence the boy went in. We also had no evidence he didn't. But we didn't really look anywhere else for him. On the other hand, I don't see why we should keep looking. This forest is far too deadly for a boy to have survived on his own."



"The house was a logical thing to check if the boy survived the woods even a creepy house is better than open wilderness. But I will definitely NOT take another hunt like this without knowing much more. The money alone isn't worth it."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 12, 2022)

Bimpnott shrugs, then starts walking back towards Mertrand. He eyes the specres warily for any movements.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 12, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Long post and Assumtions were made.







 The mists continue to clear rapidly and, for the first time since entering the woods, you see a golden shaft of light pierce the gloom and touch down, maybe not so co-incidentally, near the pile of rags you saw earlier.
 One-by-one, the shadows re-emerge from the gloomy woods and pass into the shaft of light. The golden ray burns away the darkness and you can see each for who they once were: A woman, about thirty years of age, with a tumble of red curls in a simple homespun smock; A young boy of about five, likely her son, runs to join her; An elderly man, probably nearly seventy, in rough but sturdy clothing.
 On and on they come out of the forest, a handful, a dozen, more and more flowing out of the corners of the woods. You lose count somewhere around a hundred as each one emerges, is revealed, and looks at you all with a slight smile of thanks. As each is cleansed, it also seems that the beam of light slowly expands to encompass more and more of the area and, as it does, the sickly blight is also burned away.

 Finally, one last shadow approaches. He, too, is revealed as a tall, thin young man, All elbows and knees, about sixteen with a mop of sandy-brown hair. He floats, just above the quickly returning grass in the field where the manor once stood.
 '*I don't know who you all are*,' he says in a voice that hasn't quite shifted from a boy to a man. 'But I,' he says looking to the pile of rags and refuse, '_*we*_* all owe you a debt of gratitude. If it weren't for you, it's likely we'd have been trapped here forever. Please tell the master I'm sorry I didn't return. I'm sure he's cross but, as you can see, It wasn't my fault.*' He smiles warmly at you all as he turns to go to the sunbeam. '*Thank you again.*'

 Finding your way out of the woods is significantly easier than finding your way in was and, as you go, more and more breaks in the mists occur. Finally, you step out into a a lovely sun-dappled afternoon. The sun is warm and inviting and feels wonderful, even to the stumpy Albrecht, after so long in the swirling grey mists.
 The hike to the shack is shorter than you remember as well and when you arrive there, if anything, it looks worse. The fire is cold and you see no signs of Mertrand anywhere. But, on a stump outside you do see a rough wooden crate containing several jugs as well as packages neatly tied and stacked. Attached is a worn, hand-scrawled tag that simply reads 'heroes'.
 As you stand there looking at your meager prize, a grizzled old farmer heads past and looks at the group. "*All y'll look like ye been dragged through a field o' brambles and then trampled by a horse fer good measure. You wantin' a place ter sleep fer a night? I gots a hay barn that'll do you good for a night. If'n yer interested, I likely can talk the missus into a helpin' o' stew as well. Taint fancy, but it'll keep the belly full*."

 As promised, the stew is hearty, if simple, and the hayloft, with the help of some blankets, is quite comfortable and you are, finally, able to get some good, solid rest.

 As our heroes wander on to find other adventures, the scene in our minds begins to fade out and our credits begin to roll. Intermixed are artwork of scenes as originally story-boarded. There is also concept art of our heroes and foes alike.
 A brief vignette plays of our heroes selling their goods in some, un-named town and preparing for whatever their next adventure might be.

 Another of the farmers reclaiming the woods and cleaning up the remains of the Manor.

 Finally, just as the last of the credits roll, the theater of our minds goes black and we hear the voice of a small child "*Mommy! Look at this neat doll I found!*" And an image of a doll's face, sweet and also menacing flashes only so long as to register what it was and then, black.

Followed by a terrified scream.

                                                             --- The End? ---









*OOC:*


 Here we are, over two years after starting, at the end. Unless there is anything specific you want to resolve, this is the end of the module and our story. Huge thanks to all who played, even those who did not make it to the end.
 If nothing else, I hope that you were able to explore a character you hadn't before and had at least a bit of fun.
 Suspenseful horror, like I wanted this to be, I learned is hard to do well in this medium. Oh well.

 If you have questions about the adventure, NPC's, characters, or anything, feel free to message. Play on and be well!









Spoiler: The Gem



* Leechers Emerald*
_Wondrous item, rare (requires attunement)_
 This green emerald is an ancient relic imbued with necrotic energies by an evil necromancer long ago.
 Its master and wielder, once attuned, can attempt to magically implant the emerald into the chest of any living creature. The creature must successfully win a Grappling contest to be able to resist the attempt.
 As a bonus action the emerald’s master can use it to transfer 3d6 Hit Points from the victim to them-self if it is within 60 ft. The emerald has two charges per day and regains all of its charges at dawn.
 The gem exerts no control over the victim otherwise, but the master of the emerald knows it’s direction and distance at all times. If the emerald crosses into another plane, the owner knows which one.
The emerald radiates evil, and should its ‘master’ ever use it for it’s intended purpose, their alignment permanently shifts a step closer to evil.


----------

